#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-01
<derekv> i'm holding a nexus 7 from work
<derekv> and I'm still glad I got an ipad, but not becuase i think it was a good value or even better
<derekv> i mean this thing is nice
<derekv> might but one
<derekv> s/ut/uy
<derekv> only thing ipad has on it is larger screen, decent audio apps, and I get to own an ios device as an aspiring mobile developer
<derekv> but yea if the goal was to have a tablet, this thing crushes the ipad
<derekv> i have this idea re escaping from weeping angles
<derekv> it involves a sledge
<snap-l> Doctor Who?
<derekv> yes
<rick_h_> party
<snap-l> Good morning
<Blazeix> ah, nothing like receiving PSDs from a designer to make my blood boil.
<snap-l> Send them back as .xcf
<brousch> hehe
<snap-l> or .tiff files, via e-mail
<Blazeix> not even the psd format - i'm fine with that
<Blazeix> just the utter lack of user experience considerations
<snap-l> Ah, the "it's all there, just in the bitmap"
<snap-l> "This needs to be 238px from the left margin"
<Blazeix> yeah, and the transparent parts of the sprites aren't transparent, they have the background image as part of the layer
<snap-l> fail
<Blazeix> i do appreciate his gratuitous use of drop shadows ~
<snap-l> ugh
<snap-l> and of course, it's not in a separate layer, is it?
<Blazeix> well, it is a separate layer, but somehow the background image got rasterized to part of that layer
<snap-l> Is he / she an approachable designer?
<Blazeix> someone should also tell him that menus that suddenly omit items depending on the context is _so_ microsoft office 2003.
<snap-l> Hey, don't knock it. Many design I did had that. ;)
<Blazeix> yeah, i'll bitch at him about the quality of the PSDs, but the lack of ux considerations is more troubling
<snap-l> I'm sure those 16x16 gif files would be awesome on 1920x monitors.
<brousch> I prefer menu items that change to a more muted color if they're not avilabl
<greg-g> I prefer NO MENU ITEMS AT ALL, muahahhaa
<greg-g> sorry, don't know where that came from... I'll go away for a bit..
<krondor> snap-l: I was annoyed with myself and that rackspace challenge, went back and did it right.  Time was 7 mins :)
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> 3 minutes is a hard nut to crack.
<krondor> yeah 3:40 I think was the record.  It was a fun challenge though, I liked the mysql test.  Had a kind of duh moment there
<krondor> mysql.php file had user=blah password=IAMWRONG database=blah .. I'm like sitting there how do I crack the password on the db.
<krondor> oh wait, sudo mysql -i grant all on etc.. haha duh
<jrwren> IIRC if you have root on a box its easy to set the mysql root password too.
<krondor> it's really just the source of that PHP file that throws you because you see WRONGPASSWORD
<krondor> sets your mind on the course of, let's find the right one instead of let's set the right one.
<brousch> Heh, Carl Karsten outed me on the ChiPy mailing list when they were talking about a Python and Android meeting. I've been unlurked!
<brousch> http://i.imgur.com/NDrRu.png
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-02
<snap-l> brousc: har har
<snap-l> God, I love this band: http://www.metalinjection.net/tv/view/10039/gojira-explosia-video
<snap-l> Good morning
<jjesse> morning snap-l
<snap-l> How goes?
<jjesse> good been on the road for work for the last 2 weeks so a bit behind
<jjesse> trying to figure out what this new month will bring
<snap-l> Cool
<brousch> Yes, this month will be cooler than last month due to fall coming on
<snap-l> brousch: Literalist.
<jrwren> i'm slowly coming around to python.
<brousch> Everyone does
<snap-l> jrwren: It's what all the cool kids are smoking these days.
<brousch> Join us
<brousch> Allow me to show you my massive python
<brousch> script
<jrwren> mmm... that makes me want to name something grass, just for those smoking jokes.
<snap-l> PEP420
<snap-l> http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0420/
<snap-l> high-Python
<jrwren> huh?
<jrwren> "package" refers to Python packages as defined by Python's import statement.
<jrwren> not what you were thinking
<brousch> snap-l: I am disappointed that's not a real joke PEP
<snap-l> jrwren: Actually, I was checking to see if there was a 420
<snap-l> and there is, and it's boring
<jrwren> oh! 420, right.
<jrwren> i forgot that 420 means something.
<brousch> Marijuana can affect your long term memory
<snap-l> And thus exhausts my knowledge
<snap-l> brousch: So can hanging out in IRC
<brousch> I disbelieve. I've been using IRC for a month or two and I feel fine
<snap-l> I've been using it for... OH GOD, I CAN'T REMEMBER
<dzho> I've been using it for at least 7 years, but I can quit at any time.
<snap-l> BTW: New OMC is out for your listening perusal
<brousch> Dangit. Now I'm 3 behind
<brousch> I'm currently listeing to long song
<snap-l> Heh.
<greg-g> is it bad I get excited about announcements like this? http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/ietf-http-wg/2012OctDec/0004.html
<brousch> yes
<brousch> nerd
<snap-l> greg-g: Is it sad that every time I see a working group get together, I wonder how they're going to break things?
<brousch> yes
<brousch> codger
<greg-g> I had a nice debate with some new roommates who are startup mobile devs where they complained that standards orgs take too long
<greg-g> My perfect retort was: Well, I trust slow grey beards more than I trust money hungry brogrammers.
<greg-g> and they shut up ;)
<greg-g> (sorry to invoke the new godwin law of brogrammers)
<snap-l> heh
<jjesse> greg-g, standards creation does take too long
<jjesse> so they do have a point
<greg-g> I understand it takes a while, but, most efficiencies in speed are at the cost of many things.
<greg-g> eg: community involvement, true review and critique, and bake in period (time to do implementations use a draft before it becomes final)
<greg-g> for the example in my world: Schema.org was a response to W3C metadata production). But, it means Schema.org is basically just Google pushing things forward without consultation (because they *obviously know best*) ugh
<greg-g> not sure about those extraneous parens etc, I was interrupt while typing that
<jrwren> http2, because we don't like the sound of spdy
<brousch> What's wrong with spudy?
<snap-l> Because it's Googe pushing things
<jjesse> greg-g, its even worse in the government for standards, DISA (Defense Information Security Agency) just released their security guide for iOS4
<jjesse> haven't revved it for iOS 5 let alone iOS6
<snap-l> That's pathetic
<jjesse> yeah but it does take time
<snap-l> Understandable, but that's two revs old
<jjesse> oh i know
<snap-l> iOS4 is probably deprecated at this point.
<jjesse> i bet
<jjesse> but that's the speed of government
<greg-g> jjesse: haha
<jjesse> pretty sad
<greg-g> I'd be cuious who actually did that work, that stuff is usually farmed out
<greg-g> to SRI or whomever
<jjesse> yeah, General Dynmaics, Lockheed Martin, SRI, some integrator
<jjesse> going to be a blood bath if this sequest
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> going to be a blood bath if this sequester thing in the budget goes through and a ton of cuts happen
<devinheitmueller> jjesse: when you say "blood bath", do you mean a *literal* blood bath?  Or do you just mean "shrinking an overbloated military-industrial complex and firing a bunch of overpaid contractors"?
 * devinheitmueller takes off his trolling hat and goes back to Linux drivers.  ;-)
<jjesse> i mean lock head martin will have to "fire" all 120,000 employees
<jjesse> search google news for the WARN act
<devinheitmueller> Lockheed was at $24 in 2000.  They're at $92 now.  I think they're doing just fine.
<devinheitmueller> And it's fear mongering like that which causes politicians to do stupid things.
 * devinheitmueller goes back to Linux drivers for real now.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-03
<snap-l> Good evening
<greg-g> yay, new router set up successfully
<greg-g> bedtime
<rick_h_droid> morning and goodnight
<brousch> goodnight?
<snap-l> greg-g: Good to hear. Which did you end up getting?
<jrwren> greg-g: what router did you get?
<jrwren> is it fast?
<jrwren> snap-l is MGK! http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/2/3442458/machine-gun-kelly-mgk-microsoft-store-video-gig
<ColonelPanic001> snap-l: every play correspondance Go?
<snap-l> jrwren: Fuck these computers.
<snap-l> But, great publicity. Now people will know that Microsoft has stores.
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Not for any length of time. I really don't know what I'm doing. :)
<ColonelPanic001> interested? _stink_ and another coworker are starting a few games on a terrible site
<ColonelPanic001> terrible site, but they're all terrible.
<snap-l> ColonelPanic001: Might be, if you're looking for someone who still gets his ass handed to him with 4 stone handicap. :)
<ColonelPanic001> none of us are very good either, don't worry
<snap-l> heh
<ColonelPanic001> I still open every game with "let's see if I can lose more interestingly this time"
<ColonelPanic001> http://www.dragongoserver.net/
<ColonelPanic001> try not to forget that it's not 1998 when on that site. It's easy to forget
<ColonelPanic001> I'm "already-went" (I know, I'm clever), _stink_ is stinkster
<ColonelPanic001> feel free to start up a game whenever. Just remembered I never did meet up with you on KGS, figured you might be interested
<ColonelPanic001> another coworker (who is just starting in Go, really) is "Unfixed" on there, too
<ColonelPanic001> and I just noticed UnFixed is in the channel
<snap-l> Logged in as craigm
<_stink_> i'm stinkster on there fwiw
<_stink_> oh hey you said that already.
<ColonelPanic001> I did
<ColonelPanic001> game invite sent
<ColonelPanic001> I'm on there now because this is the first day I've used it, but I figured on moving a couple times a day at most really, so don't feel pressured to keep on top of it
<ColonelPanic001> they actually limit your pageviews on that site anyway, hah. I mean, it's 500 per some odd minutes, nothing terribly restrictive, but still. Clealy they intend for it to be *correspondance* Go rather that real-time
<ColonelPanic001> ah, 500/hour
<ColonelPanic001> http://www.dragongoserver.net/faq.php?read=t&cat=12#Entry263
<snap-l> Now I'll have to remember to play. ;)
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<ColonelPanic001> I had that problem with redhotpawn.com
<ColonelPanic001> but I like chess less than go, and suck at it even more, so there was less motivation
<snap-l> It'd be cool if there was something like that for the phone
<ColonelPanic001> I think there might be, but at the time I was looking around, I preferred the flexability of being able to use a browser
<ColonelPanic001> if it was browser based *and* had a nice app, that's even better though
<ColonelPanic001> I toy with the idea of starting to write a site for correspondance go, though, since there's nothing out there that doesn't suck horribly
<brousch> I've seen multiplayer Go apps
<snap-l> brousch: Usually you have to stay logged in, though
<snap-l> Though not sure how KGS or Pandanet handle that
<brousch> It doesn't seem hard. It has to exist
<ColonelPanic001> KGS (iirc) will let you leave a game and come back to it, but I don't know about how well it's set up for one-move-at-a-time sort of things
<ColonelPanic001> and like I said, I like the plainness of just plain browser-based boards, rather than needing Java/etc
<snap-l> yeah, it doesn't seem like it's suitable for that.
<ColonelPanic001> right. Probably *possible*, but not ideal
<brousch> How much would you pay for such a thing?
<ColonelPanic001> I'm confused. Pay?
<ColonelPanic001> ;)
<ColonelPanic001> little, tbh, since while the options out there are dated and kind of suck, they work
<brousch> What percentage of your screen filled with animated ads would you tolerate?
<ColonelPanic001> a fair amount
<brousch> Your mobile screen
<ColonelPanic001> a usual-sized mobile app ad like many Free apps have would be entirely fine with me
<brousch> In the ad-supported app you can see 10% of the board without scrolling ;)
<ColonelPanic001> >:-|
<brousch> For only $9.99 you can see the whole board!
 * brousch adds go server with web and mobile client to his long list of stuff he'll never get around to making
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<ColonelPanic001> same here
<brousch> Although it would be a good thing to make with Kivy
<brousch> Then you can get a multitouch Android+iOS+Linux+OSX+Windows client
<greg-g> snap-l: jrwren the TP-LINK WDR3600
<snap-l> greg-g: Nice
<greg-g> it is working great
<widox> hm, I'm not familiar with TP-LINK. but, I've been thinking about getting a new router
<rick_h_> brousch: yea, just drove overnight from VA but morning for you fine folks...but I was hitting the sack
<rick_h_> how is everyone? I miss anything while away?
<brousch> ONLY EVERYTHING AWESOME
<rick_h_> hah, well cool then
<brousch> But, sorry, you had to be there
<snap-l> You didn't miss much
<rick_h_> guess MS did something with JS that has zzzeek in a tizzy
<rick_h_> I'll have to catch up on that it looks like
<snap-l> Typescript
<snap-l> http://typescript.codeplex.com/
<greg-g> oh codeplex
<rick_h_> what's the photo program in ubuntu these days again?
<snap-l> I'm still using shotwell
<rick_h_> that's the one, sorry running on 2hrs sleep, should just go back to bed
<snap-l> np
<snap-l> wasn't sure if there was another hottie-of-the-moment photo program
<rick_h_> no, just blanking on it
<rick_h_> figure I should start the picasa upload
<snap-l> Good luck. I think my picasa integration broke
<rick_h_> oh, was using it from VA
<rick_h_> yea, uploading 5 of 59 more
<snap-l> Apparently my email isn't good enough for it.
<greg-g> my new router doesn't seem to like duckduckgo
<greg-g> the css isn't loading
<greg-g> actually, can any of you load https://duckduckgo.com/s464.css
<rick_h_> yep
<rick_h_> .invisible{visibility:hidden;}.k_float{z-
<greg-g> huh
<greg-g> I can't
<greg-g> ok, Fx can't do it, it says not found, while Chromium works just fine.......
<greg-g> odd, it is just the css it can't get
<rick_h_> some bad route to the cdn it's hosted off of?
<greg-g> aha!
<greg-g> must of, and then cached that route/whatever
<greg-g> shift-F5 worked
<snap-l> Shotwell 0.13 fixed it.
<snap-l> Google changed their login schene to require an authorization code.
<snap-l> Which is awesome.
<snap-l> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2012/10/woman-dm-needed-for-dd-based-adult-bachelor-party/
<widox> snap-l: hahaha
<jrwren> who is zzzeek and why a tizzy?
<jrwren> oh jwz, like you couldn't have picked any of the women that frequent your club for that.
<jrwren> hahaha "no dm was ever treated with the utmost of respect"
<greg-g> jrwren: hahaha re women at his club
<jrwren> yeah, didn't realize it wasn't JWZ posting that.
<jrwren> he was quoting a DC area craigslist post
<snap-l> heh
<greg-g> jrwren: wait, where is your office? That looks like green, there isn't any (much) green in downtown A2
<brousch> Macturbation http://imgur.com/EJatO
<snap-l> http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/10/apple-revising-mfi-program-to-limit-third-party-lightning-accessories/
<snap-l> And with this, Apple can go suck it.
<brousch> With that?
<snap-l> what do you mean, with what?
<brousch> Haven't you been telling them to suck it for a while now?
<snap-l> I just started with the Samsung verdict.
<snap-l> but was being polite. Frankly hardware locks really piss me off
<snap-l> If I want to buy a thunberbolt cable on Amazon from "Happy Fun Cable OEM SAMGUNG APPEL NOK1A" for .99 that transfers for shit, it shouldn't be any of Apple's concern.
<snap-l> And if that little chip is to prevent counterfeit cables, they're sorely mistaken
<snap-l> someone will figure it out, and the market will once again be awash with unblessed Apple products.
<jrwren> greg-g: we aren't downtown. state street ~2 blocks (if you can call 'em that) north of eisnehower
<devinheitmueller> Wow, I was totally this guy after every monthly MUG meeting:  http://consumerist.com/2012/10/03/red-lobster-for-the-seafood-hating-cheapskate-in-your-group/
<devinheitmueller> Me:  "Sure, I'll have some biscuits, and can you just make me a bowl of pasta with some alfredo sauce?"
<snap-l> devinheitmueller: Heh
<snap-l> Yeah, if I were a vegetarian, there are a few places I'd avoid. Red Lobster is one of them.
<devinheitmueller> snap-l: Well, I generally went for the good company, so the actual place wasn't really a concern.
<snap-l> Yeah, I think that's why most folks go.
<snap-l> Frankly I'm not much of a fan of Red Lobster's non-grilled items. There's only so much butter, salt, and batter the human body can withstand
<devinheitmueller> I actually miss the MUG meetings.  Met alot of good people.  Actually met more good Linux people there than I have in NYC over the last six years.
<devinheitmueller> true
<snap-l> Yeah, we miss you too
<snap-l> Maybe we could set up Big Blue Button. ;)
<snap-l> cue rick_h_ in 3...2...1.... ;)
<devinheitmueller> ;-)
<rick_h_> :P
<greg-g> jrwren: so, I may have missed your transition from SRT to something else then
<jrwren> greg-g: oh, 6months ago I left SRT for Arbor Networks.
<jrwren> I LOVE BUTTER SALT AND BATTER
<jrwren> not that red lobster is good food, but I don't dislike it as much as snap-l, I think.
<greg-g> jrwren: oh, awesome! I didn't know!
<greg-g> jrwren: enjoying it?
<jrwren> yes, its awesome.
<jrwren> not that srt wasn't awesome.
<jrwren> its a new awesome.
<greg-g> coolio
<jrwren> nice to contrast the consulting world to the "we ship a tech product" world.
<snap-l> jrwren: Oh, I don't dislike it, it's just not something I seek out
<snap-l> I love their blackened tilapia
<snap-l> I'm a little bummed. Ben of Cloudkicker fame was giving his Alesis USB drumset to a Columbus resident. For free. I was down at OLF Fri-Sun. Had he posted it before Monday, I would have made the trip to his house to pick it up
<snap-l> alas, it's already spoken for
<snap-l> Hell, I'd make the trip anyway for a free drum kit
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-04
<widox> hola waldo323
<waldo323> hola
<greg-g> holla
<jrwren> holla holla https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuGqpYtR_ss
<shakes808> Good day all
<snap-l> Evening
<jrwren> how ya doing?
<rick_h_> zzzz
<rick_h_> almost made it
<rick_h_> anyone make it to CHC?
<shakes808> I am at Barnes and Noble, but here in spirit ;)
<shakes808> Had a couple of drinks after work and wanted to be closer to home lol
<shakes808> I believe my buddy is there again
<widox> yeah, 6 people tonight
<rick_h_> cool, I will return! hate missing CHC.
<derekv> https://gist.github.com/3831430 =]
<derekv> a little timid, first time coding c for a little while
<derekv> should come up with something really aweful
<derekv> was thinking if i could somehow build out ycombinators with function pointers
<brousch> Which one of you glorious bastards is behind this? https://twitter.com/ShitMulkaSays
<rick_h_> I didn't do anything
<PainBank> snap-l: I assume you have been here: http://freemusicarchive.org/genre/Rock/
<snap-l> PainBank: Yeah, haven't had much luck on there.
<snap-l> Lots of "experimental" stuff, which loosely translates to "we're going to record tuning  our instruments through distortion pedals"
<snap-l> I have more luck with Bandcamp, honestly
<snap-l> http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Noisumon/For_The_Lovers/003_or_agaricus
<PainBank> ah, annoying.
<jrwren> derekv: that is c++, not c
<jrwren> and with c++ you have proper lambdas with closure, much easier to build ycomb with that.
<jrwren> also, boost has a nice partial function application library IIRC
<snap-l> Wow, Rush is nominated for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame
<snap-l> Hell froze over.
<rick_h_> lovely, back one day and the lawn guy hits the sprinkler line
 * rick_h_ goes back on vacation
<jrwren> did ya'll see Lessig is coming to u of m on monday?
<jrwren> http://fordschool.umich.edu/events/calendar/1370/
<rick_h_> donating your way jcastro_ got your back
<jcastro_> \o/
<jcastro_> Support your home team!
<greg-g> jcastro_: what's your Debian add-on again?
<rick_h_> darn foreign currencies
<jcastro_> addon?
<greg-g> dholbach is doing patch sending upstream, right?
<greg-g> the thing Zack blogged about
<rick_h_> yea, dholbach had a blog post this morning I thought
<greg-g> you commented on his blog asking for ideas, I thought
<greg-g> ah, I haven't read the blogs for today yet ;)
<derekv> being at work, not writing code is annoying
<derekv> i signed up for software developement, not fill out a report or sit and wait
<greg-g> jcastro_: this post: http://upsilon.cc/~zack/blog/posts/2012/10/put_some_Debian_salt_in_the_Ubuntu_charity_marathon/
<jcastro_> oh I haven't figured it out yet
<rick_h_> derekv: hah
<greg-g> jcastro_: little late, eh?
<greg-g> ;)
<jcastro_> I have like 18 hours to figure it out
<derekv> i wonder if you could do your own inlining by derefrencing function pointers in c
<derekv> forth style memory threading
<snap-l> derekv: Could, probably. Should, hell no
<derekv> not to any practicle end just for obfuscation or fun
<snap-l> http://www.greenend.org.uk/rjk/tech/inline.html
<derekv> haha you'd have to create your own stack handling as well
<greg-g> jcastro_: thought the idea was to do the things today, but yeah, guess you could (though, if the point is to encourage more donations then you'll miss the window)
<jcastro_> snap-l, are you listening in?
<jcastro_> I'm going to mention you when they wrap up this part.
<snap-l> jcastro_: No, I'm at work. :)
<jcastro_> greg-g, yeah, I am just behind
<snap-l> Listening now
<greg-g> jcastro_: well, if you pick something cool I might donate to you, but, the others are beating you for now then ;)
<greg-g> jcastro_: I poke because I care, and I kid
<jcastro_> I know I know
<jcastro_> I am just also trying to get some things done at work
<jcastro_> greg-g, horrible timing, my lawn and paint and moving van all get here today
<jcastro_> lol
<jcastro_> dang, missed my chance to thank rick and craig
<rick_h_> oh, I've got to donate to Daniel rock on
<greg-g> jcastro_: ahh, haha, well man, I feel for ya then :/
<jcastro_> I'll get there, just slammed. :)
<snap-l> heh
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> remember, it's a marathon, not a sprint (or some other words of encouragement)
<rick_h_> we need to get a donation together to get a mic for David, the echo is horrible
<jcastro_> heh
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP58U_R3gK0 <- Keep this in mind, jcastro_
<jcastro_> :)
<greg-g> btw, it is amazing how much more happy I am with some things now that I have a working (ie: I can change settings like port forwarding) router.
<snap-l> jcastro_: Also, Rush is nominated for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame
<jcastro_> snap-l, I know, that's what I wanted to say on the thing
<snap-l> hah
<jcastro_> big supporters of little kids rock
<jcastro_> it's enough to convince greg that kids rock
<greg-g> heh
<rick_h_> jcastro_: how about doing something like 1k points on Debian SO
<jcastro_> the problem is that they use osqa
<jcastro_> or shapado or something
<rick_h_> ah, doh
<snap-l> ?
<snap-l> jcastro_: Did I miss it? I'm bummed.
<snap-l> W00t!
<jcastro_> \o/
<snap-l> God, now it's like Public Radio. ;)
<snap-l> gae-rag
<rick_h_> jcastro_: wife wants to know how you like working 24hrs?
<rick_h_> jcastro_: she's cranky that no one donated during her medical 24hr shifts :P
<rick_h_> and there was a lack of this rocking
<jcastro_> rick_h_ I am only like 7 hours in
<rick_h_> jcastro_: heh, yea my wife is getting a kick out of the thing. She was the one that kept reminding me to donate to your thing
<jcastro_> <3
<snap-l> I really want to know the science behind why I feel like I can do anything when Daft Punk's Tron Legacy soundtrack is on
 * greg-g still hasn't listened to that yet
<snap-l> greg-g: HIghly recommended
<snap-l> It's 100% better than the movie.
<snap-l> although I'm listening to Rush: Power Windows.
<rick_h_> greg-g: ?!
<rick_h_> it's top 10 coding music!
<snap-l> Is there a list of coding music?
 * snap-l should go to programmer.se to find out. ;)
<greg-g> I have the Music for Programming "podcast" in Banshee
<rick_h_> yes, there have been many lists made up over time
<greg-g> this is what I'm referring to: http://www.musicforprogramming.net/
<snap-l> Right, I found it. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-05
<rick_h_> I might have to get a new hero in life https://github.com/RedTuna/breadability/commits/master
<snap-l> why? because the old heroes taste awesome on a bed of sushi rice with a hint of wasabee and soy?
<snap-l> note: have not read actual link. :)
<rick_h_> well look at the link
<snap-l> Wow, nice.
<rick_h_> yea, I'll have to test that out but was on my todo list
<brousch> My Thinkpad T420 came
<brousch> Good stuff so far
<rick_h_> whoa of the morning http://paste.mitechie.com/show/818/
<rick_h_> brousch: welcome to the brotherhood!
<brousch> I used Thinkpads from 2002 - 2008
<rick_h_> oh, well welcome back to the brotherhood
<brousch> Thanks!
<brousch> 1600x900 is nice
<snap-l> bittorrent for deployments? Interesting
<snap-l> I would not have considered that an option
<snap-l> Makes sense for them, though. THey have lots of peers and a butt-ton of data to get through
<brousch> geez
<brousch> oooh, 4 cores in this i5
<rick_h_> yea, I remember back when they compiled their whole app into a 1GB and rsync'd
<rick_h_> moving to bittorrent is kind of cool
<rick_h_> so man, I'm feeling all open sourcy today. A guy is working on py3'ing breadability and I'm going out to lansing to meet a bookie fanboi from Germany this weekend.
<snap-l> rick_h_: Ah, right. That'll be sweet.
<snap-l> btw: the Chrome Extension needs reauth when moving between versions
<snap-l> I noticed that at work and home. None of my stuff would work.
<rick_h_> snap-l: between versinos of the extension?
<snap-l> Between Chrome 22 and prior
<rick_h_> snap-l: so setting up the options data?
<brousch> But where will Py3 breadability be run?
<rick_h_> brousch: on my laptop to start soon. I've got to upgrade to 12.10
<rick_h_> with 3.3 out I really want to start getting stuff over
<brousch> I mean no webhosts have py3 support
<rick_h_> and it'll be time to undertake...bookie for py3
<snap-l> Are the changes he made backward compatible with 2.7?
<rick_h_> meh, I run all my own servers
<rick_h_> snap-l: I don't know yet. I've got to look over it. Just caught the changes in my rss feed this morning
<snap-l> Because I like the except as e syntax
<brousch> I thought it was on heroku
<rick_h_> brousch: well it also runs on heroku I guess in the readable app
<jrwren_> snap-l: blizzard has been using bittorrent for deployments for years.
<jrwren_> i just learned of this last year with starcraft2 updates.
<snap-l> jrwren_: Iknew they were using it for updates, but wasn't aware of a datacenter using it
<snap-l> but it makes perfect sense in retrospect.
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-DragonFly-Asynchronous-Digital-Audio-Converter/dp/B00882U782
<snap-l> Saw this in BBC Music. Looks mildly interesting, though I'm not sure it's all that "awesome" running through a 3.5" jack.
<jrwren_> cool that bittorrent works for htem.
<jrwren_> at some point i wonder if they will out scale that and go to multicast
<jrwren_> $254?!?!?!? wtf.
<snap-l> jrwren_: Audiophile: One who pays money to listen to their music more carefully than the casual listener.
<rick_h_> DAC's aren't cheap
<jrwren_> dac's are DIRT cheap
<rick_h_> not good ones
<snap-l> Good DACs are more expensive
<rick_h_> I was looking at them a while ago for podcast stuff
<snap-l> but yeah, we're talking $, not $$$
<jrwren_> i'm glad my ears aren't that good.
<jrwren_> althought, i have heard bad dac before, was listening to flac adn comparing to CD. it should have sounded same, but the flac sounded terrible. it was the soundcard. :(
<snap-l> What I love is Neil Young's crusade to get more people to listen to lossless audio
<snap-l> but he goes off the rails by using something that isn't FLAC.
<snap-l> jrwren_: There's a big difference between CD player sound and CDRom sound
<jrwren_> it wasn't cdrom
<jrwren_> what does he use? shorten? shorten is nice too
<snap-l> It was something I'd not heard of before
<jrwren_> apple lossless?:)
<snap-l> but it's 24 / 96
<jrwren_> meh
<snap-l> Pno
<snap-l> pono
<rick_h_> yea, pono stuff
<snap-l> Sorry, 192 / 24
<snap-l> I can see this being another backdoor DRM bullshit system
<rick_h_> oh come on, all the record labels are on board to resell you all your digital music again
<snap-l> Why not use FLAC, which already has name recognition as being superior audio
<snap-l> But hey, Pono. Rhymes with Bono.
<rick_h_> because pono is the same sampling/etc of the studio
<rick_h_> that's supposedly the goal with it
<snap-l> And FLAC can do that.
<snap-l> http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html
<jrwren_> snap-l++
<jrwren_> "Of course you can trust your ears. It's brains that are gullible. I don't mean that flippantly; as human beings, we're all wired that way.
<snap-l> Yeah, I've done A/B compares on remastered versions of albums. I'm as gullible as the rest at times. :)
<snap-l> Time to check the couch cushions: http://www.jagsreport.com/2012/10/goldman-sachs-lowers-alcatel-lucent-to-conviction-sell-alu/
<jrwren_> why? they are a worthless company.
<jrwren_> everything of value is long sold, all IP is sold and any employees worth anything are long gone.
<jrwren_> that company should have died a long time ago
<snap-l> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/10/02/this-just-in-upgrades-and-downgrades.aspx
<snap-l> jrwren_: Yeah, we could buy it with pocket change
<snap-l> then sue everyone with the patents
<snap-l> PROFIT
<jrwren_> even at $1/share it is still 2B Market cap :(
<jrwren_> they don't have patents, they sold them all already.
<snap-l> To who? I thought they still had 'em.
<jrwren_> pretty sure to nearly everyone.
<jrwren_> unsure about the alcatel IP, but lucent IP was sold AFAIK
<jrwren_> you may be right though.
<snap-l> I think they licensed, but I could be wrong
<jrwren_> Lucent spun off a lot of IP when they spun off Avaya
<jrwren_> same with Agere
<snap-l> Oh yeah, they've been hemoraging
<jrwren_> but that was 10 yrs ago
<jrwren_> so the aquisitions over the last 10 yrs might be good.
<jrwren_> lightRadio looks promising.
<snap-l> Yeah, but they're betting the company on it
<snap-l> and unfortunately the telecoms have frozen spending
<jrwren_> yup
<jrwren_> google should buy 'em :)
<snap-l> They could definitely afford 'em
<jrwren_> 18B in revenue, 6B in debt
<jrwren_> but at least they are profitable
<jrwren_> whoa... why is ALU so undervalued?
<jrwren_> the fundametals looks reasonable.
<jrwren_> .56 of book!!!
<jrwren_> .13/$1 for sales.
<snap-l> cash burn
<jrwren_> CRAZY
<snap-l> they're bleeding it
<snap-l> That was the mantra the whole time I was there
<jrwren_> that was long ago wasn' tit?
<jrwren_> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2012/10/02/is-alcatel-lucent-destined-for-greatness.aspx
<snap-l> Not that long ago. Left at the end of last year.
<jrwren_> ah.
<jrwren_> well, just based on the numbrers, good mgmt could turn that ship around.
<snap-l> God, Flash is a real piece of shit in Google Plus
<jrwren_> flash is ALWAYS a real piece of shit.
<jrwren_> google plus is a piece of shit for using it.
<snap-l> It's even worse now
<jrwren_> but google plus works well without flash
<snap-l> Yeah, I just disabled Flash (push to play)
<brousch> greg-g: Are you familiar with ARMA?
<greg-g> brousch: I'm going to guess not since I'm not recognizing the acronym
<brousch> Assoc of Records Management PRos
<brousch> Sounded like library stuff to me
<greg-g> brousch: ah, well, I went to school with people who are no doubt a member of that association
<greg-g> brousch: but, I steered clear of Archives and Records Management
<greg-g> huh, getting some weird packet loss with the new router
<greg-g> (no, openwrt isn't installed on it yet)
<snap-l> http://imgur.com/E16Ea <- Oh Microsoft
<greg-g> wait,k you mean there is another shell than Windows? I thought they were completely original in all they do?
<greg-g> wow, offlineimap sure has deteriorated in quality since John Goerzen stopped maintaining it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-06
<rick_h_> gotta love it http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/06/evolution-and-big-bang-are-lies-says-congressman-from-house-committee-on-science/
<noogenesis> https://gist.github.com/3831430
<noogenesis> http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Y_combinator#C <devil-laugh>
<noogenesis> idea : stack overflow like site, but tweaked instead of "question answer" , to work well for "request for tips" ... like if your question is "what is the best way to ...." and will probably get closed on SE
<noogenesis> post-tips
<noogenesis> stack overflow overflow
<derekv> just looked at some comparitive benchmarks for haskell that makes it much more attractive as a language for practical application
<Blazeix> derekv: some of that stack overflow stuff could be covered by: http://codereview.stackexchange.com/
<derekv> http://services.sos.state.mi.us/plates/papstep2.asp?plateType=STANDARD&plateID=bluebar&hndCap=false&t1=H&t2=A&t3=X&pcPlt=PPI;HAX&manPlate=HAX%20%20%20%20&vtype=&ptrn=AAA
<derekv> my add is on max overdrive today
<derekv> Blazeix: codereview ... cool thanks
<derekv> yea that would cover some stuff
<snap-l> Evemomg
<snap-l> evening, too. :)
<snap-l> rick_h_: That depresses me (the congressperson as head of science)
<derekv> so would the personalized license plate "hax" be cool or does that spelling have paticular negative connotations
<derekv> i usually see that spelling in refrence to video game cheating
<derekv> which is not something i bother with
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-10-07
<rick_h_> isn't there some kind of witch hax thing?
<derekv> hex
<derekv> that would be a cool plate also
<derekv> but multiple interpretations
<derekv> 'hexa' perhaps
<derekv> http://services.sos.state.mi.us/plates/myPlate-new.asp?phrase=HEXA&plateType=STANDARD&plateID=bluebar&vType=auto&hndCap=false
<derekv> it just occured to me there are some more implications to this whole packaging thing
<derekv> announcing :::[[[ Bookie for Android native client available from Google Play : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.bmark.android :::]]]
<tony-smlr> Sunday Morning Linux Revies is Live: http://www.youtube.com/user/tbemus?v=-aPY85Mrfs
<snap-l> derekv: This is awesome!!! :)
<derekv> snap-l: :) its ugly buy I'm calling it "minimum viable product" at least
<derekv> snap-l: rick_h_ and brousch have already put some comments/bugs on https://github.com/DerekV/Bookie-Android/issues
<derekv> everyone is welcome to do the same
<derekv> need a ubuntu-us-mi google plus circle
<derekv> i just noticed i have more circles than people circled
<rick_h_> yea, snap-l Blazeix widox feedback on https://github.com/DerekV/Bookie-Android/issues/3
<rick_h_> please
<rick_h_> get your votes in :)
<widox> done :)
<derekv> thanks
<derekv> also horrible is the "no spaces" bit on tags
<derekv> I'm not sure how I want to deal with that
<derekv> so you can't add this tag:
<derekv> youve-been-wanked";drop table users cascade;
<Blazeix> i imagine rick_h_ has more security around that than just prohibiting spaces in tags :)
<derekv> =] I know
<derekv> rick_h_: what does it do with spaces in tags when importing bookmarks from firefox?
<derekv> i'm thinking that either hitting space or some disallowed character will either 1. blink the text above stating what is illegal, or 2. get replaced with a dash
<derekv> actually replacing space with dash would be convienient anyways, imo,
<rick_h_> derekv: if there are spaces in tags your tag is just two tags now
<derekv> I guess another option is that if the user puts in a space, i break it apart for them into seperate tags
<derekv> right now it shows it as seperate tags but probably just breaks in apart when the server recieves it
<derekv> it just does a a .join  on a list of strings using space delimiter
<derekv> rick_h_: any other restictions?
<derekv> on tags
<derekv> characters or size?
<rick_h_> derekv: no, tags are pretty free
<rick_h_> derekv: I wonder if you could just have a single tag input field
<rick_h_> and just let the back end deal with it
<derekv> i can put a blob in there then
<rick_h_> and when you get a record, there's a tags array, but there's also a combo'd tag_str attribute
<rick_h_> that is the tags combined into a single string
<rick_h_> so as far as the app needs to be concerned, tags are just a single string
<derekv> idk, i was envisioning the tags turning into objects (visually, maybe rounded rectangles) and arrangig themselves to fit into the space.  instead of a vertical list.
<derekv> that was my original aim
<rick_h_> ah, gotcha
<rick_h_> that makes sense, I was just thinking simple
<derekv> I mean, thats how I would like to deal with them.
<derekv> But I should have done the simple thing instead
<derekv> and worked on the UI enhancements later
<derekv> the simpler thing would have been less ugly then what is there now
<rick_h_> derekv: http://ubuntuone.com/6tY6ch3KNCWZR3CDZo5eT2 how does that work?
<rick_h_> derekv: I'll have to see if there are kiptt/delcious apps and if they've got some cool tag control UI elements or anything
<derekv> rick_h_: image uploaded, it'll take a few hours before the change is visible in the store
<derekv> if it has to propagate or if there is some periodic batch run idk
<derekv> thanks
<rick_h_> derekv: cool, I'll keep an eye out. If that's not right let me know and I can generate a diff size
<snap-l> Reminder: Meeting tonight at 9pm
<rick_h_> derekv: awesome, image looks much nicer now
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-09-30
<jrwren> when was the last time bears were stomped by lions. I don't mean a win. I mean a stomp. gotta be 30+yrs
<rick_h_> yea, it was really bad
<rick_h_> cutler threw a few passes right at the lion players
<rick_h_> painful
<snap-l> We're going to start the meeting in 5 minutes
<snap-l> um, 4 minutes. :)
<snap-l> Also, Skinny Puppy Weapon is an awesome album
<snap-l> That is all
<snap-l> JoDee and I played two games of Pandemic. It's an excellent board game
<snap-l> Highly recommended
<snap-l> OK, let's get started
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/520/detail/
<snap-l> Who all is here?
<jrwren> present
<snap-l> Anyone else here?
<snap-l> Will give one more minute, and then we'll hit the agenda
<snap-l> OK, before we hit the agenda, I wanted to highlight that we have a section on Ubuntu Discourse:
<snap-l> http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/category-definition-for-ubuntu-michigan/1026/2
<snap-l> If someone would like to write up a definition for this category, please feel free
<snap-l> otherwise I'll draft up something sooner or later.
<snap-l> :)
<snap-l> Discourse is pretty cool. I can see myself using it more than the forums.
<snap-l> Anyone else using discourse yet?
<snap-l> OK, one more thing before we hit the agenda.
<snap-l> Regarding verification: It looks like our group wouldn't make even basic verification. :)
<snap-l> If the participation in the latest Global Jam is to be believed
<snap-l> I know it was a pretty bad weekend all around (especially since it had Ohio Linuxfest opposite it)
<snap-l> but I think we're more active as a social group rather than as a group that actually does things in the community
<snap-l> I would love to be proven wrong
<jrwren> i agree ;]
<snap-l> OK. If someone would like to take us through verification, please feel free to speak up. Otherwise we'll let it lapse until we get a bug in our collective bottoms to go after it again.
<snap-l> Speaking of collective bottoms and terrible non-sequiters
<snap-l> RELEASE PARTY!
<snap-l> 13.10 is coming out pretty soon.
<snap-l> waldo323 sent out a questionaire about which night / location might work best for folks
<snap-l> or at least I think he did. Wil double check with him.
<snap-l> more information forthcoming on when and where it'll be held
<snap-l> Last I talked with him it seemed like th Black Lotus in Clawson.
<snap-l> (would be the location)
<snap-l> It's a decent place if you haven't been there, with decent parking and a golf simulator place next door
<snap-l> So, until we hear more, more to come. :)
<snap-l> Any questions, comments, concerns?
<snap-l> (If you haven't been to a release party yet, it's a lot of fun.)
<snap-l> (Sometimes we even load up some machines with the latest Ubuntu)
<snap-l> That's all I have at the moment. Any further business to discuss?
<waf> nope
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-michigan/521/detail/
<snap-l> ^ Next meeting should be normal time
<waldo323> about to lookat the logs to see what i missed :-\
<snap-l> I'd like to thank everyone for indulging me for moving the meeting
<snap-l> waldo323: You're on the hook for the release party. :)
<snap-l> waldo323: And things that aren't in the logs (muhahahaha)
<snap-l> waldo323: (note: not really)
<waldo323> not really about the logs or release party ;)
<snap-l> logs
<snap-l> you're still on the hook for the release party. :)
<snap-l> any updates?
<snap-l> (note: saying "more to come" is perfectly OK. :) )
<waldo323> i am going to look at the google doc in a couple minutes and see which date is best
<snap-l> kk
<waldo323> for us i think the 12th is best at this point or the 18th but sarah can't make it that day
<snap-l> 12th would be better for me
<waldo323> anyone else here who wants to put in their best availability would be helpful :)
<snap-l> Or just post it to the list. :)
<snap-l> That usually gets some folks attention
<waldo323> i did a while back, would it be spamming to send it again?
<snap-l> I don't believe so
<snap-l> It's closer to the event
<waldo323> ok, i think i'll modify the form so the results are easier to read first
<waldo323> we could just shoot for the 12th
<snap-l> It's a saturday, and those usually (usually) get more attention
<waldo323> how bout black lotus this time?
<snap-l> I don't have a problem with it.
<snap-l> (I think we're watching decision making history here, folks. :) )
<waldo323> 6 to 9 and people can stay how ever long though we need to leave a bit earlier
<waldo323> 6 pm to 9 pm EST or EDT what ever it is right now
<snap-l> Cool. Please post to the list, and we'll get the word out. :)
<snap-l> Thank you!
<snap-l> OK, unless there's something else to discuss, I think we've covered it all and can call this meeting adjourned
<snap-l> Thank you everyone for coming on out!
<snap-l> morning
<DrDaemonEye> morning snap-l
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> the morning email deluge is sweeping me away! back to the woods!
<snap-l> rick_h_: No no, you must surf the wave. :)
<snap-l> (Now would be a great time to try the two-minute rule. :) )
<rick_h_> phew, email kind of caught up
<snap-l> Heh
<snap-l> Stupid Traffic on I-696 really sucked this morning
<waf> ah, i wonder if that's where my coworker is.
<snap-l> Well, it was closer to Woodward. They mentioned that two left lanes were closed, so people were doing all sorts of heroics to get off the freeway
<snap-l> and turns out there wasn't anything.
<snap-l> And they wonder why people don't pay any attention to signs in Michigan
<waf> rick_h_: you see http://pse.contraterrene.com/engine/ ?
<waf> hitting hn as 'solving the bookmark problem'
<rick_h_> waf: no, hadn't seen that. I like that it fits with the idea of notes I want to do. The selection via the bookmarklet is smart and useful in that situation
<rick_h_> waf: so I'm confused. The presentation says 'the data stays on your computer' but the bookmarklet looks to be seding it to http://pse.contraterrene.com/engine/index.html
<snap-l> I have already solved my bookmark problems. :)
<rick_h_> that's the only problem with the vacation I didn't get the bookie hacking time i had hoped for.
<snap-l> rick_h_: That's why they call it a "Vacation". :)
<rick_h_> bah! :P
<widox> rick_h_: doesn't seem to be making any network requests for me
<widox> using local storage
<widox> this thing sure is ugly though
<snap-l> So that's pretty useless unless you're on the same machine
<widox> yeah
<rick_h_> ok I was just trying to read the bookmarklet. It shows a network call. Wonder how he's doing fulltext in the browser then. Did web storage implement the fulltext bit of sqlite?
<brousch> jrwren: http://www.raspyfi.com/
<jrwren> cool
<snap-l> Yeah, the Pi has problems with Squeezelite
<snap-l> Honestly, just getting an off-board DAC is probably "good enough"
<snap-l> http://schiit.com/products/modi
<rick_h_> snap-l: back to snap-l eh?
<rick_h_> snap-l: are we good for CHC this week? /me isn't recalling
<snap-l> We have one last weel
<snap-l> week, even
<snap-l> And I didn't change the nick on purpose. :(
<snap-l> one sec
<cmaloney> Strange
<ColonelPanic001> snap-l is no more?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: *confused* you did or didn't want to change the name?
<cmaloney> I didn't change it on purpose
<cmaloney> snap-l is my back-up name if it can't get cmaloney
<ColonelPanic001> I don't remember seeing you not use snap-l
<ColonelPanic001> it's like I don't even know you anymore.
<cmaloney> ColonelPanic001: Speaking of which... your move. :)
<ColonelPanic001> I think I'm doomed on that 9x9
<ColonelPanic001> maybe only mostly doomed
<ColonelPanic001> we'll see
<cmaloney> Funny, I think I'm doomed on that 9x9 game
<cmaloney> Since you have a few captures.
<ColonelPanic001> it'll be the first game in history in which both players lose
<ColonelPanic001> how exciting
 * greg-g swoops in for the inw
<greg-g> gah!
<ColonelPanic001> less swoop
<ColonelPanic001> more crash.
<greg-g> why do people chew with their mouths open in public?
<greg-g> and slurp their cereal
<waf> because they heard that it pissed off greg grossmeier, and they want to stick it to you.
<greg-g> likely
<jrwren> manners aren't the same everywhere.
<jrwren> outside of the western world, those things aren't considered rude.
<cmaloney> Pretty sure California is the epicenter of the western world
<cmaloney> and as such is bound by the customs of our people
<cmaloney> No chewing with mouth open, no slurping, and certainly do not wear a white codpiece after labour day.
<greg-g> jrwren: what craig said. She's not from another country, not even Canada.
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> greg-g: it annoys the $#@$@# out of me and my wife does it sometimes.
<rick_h_> I confronted her once and she denied it 100% and I've given up
<brousch> squirt gun it
<rick_h_> lol!
<brousch> "If you don't have your moth open how'd the water get in there?!"
<rick_h_> s/kitty trainer 3000/wife trainer 3000
<cmaloney> Yeah, that wouldn't show up in the divorce proceedings
<rick_h_> yea, we just lived together in a 23' box for a week. I'll have to wait to test that one out
<cmaloney> i think you could make it a research project
<cmaloney> Remember to take copious amounts of data.
<cmaloney> Also film it
<rick_h_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/9917140306/ :)
<cmaloney> Nice panorama
 * cmaloney checks to see if it would make a good widescreen wallpaper
<cmaloney> notsomuch
<rick_h_> heh
<cmaloney> Needs some cropping
<rick_h_> yea, I need to crop the end off there
<rick_h_> the camers doesn't do well with telling you how much tmie time youve' got left before it quits
<greg-g> brousch: ++ to squirt gun
<rick_h_> so you kind of go and try to guess the right speed
<greg-g> rick_h_: yeah, so does Carrie sometimes :)
<jrwren> i talk with food in my mouth, knowing the whole time its bad manners.
<jrwren> :)
<rick_h_> yea, we've stopped and trying to teach the boy not to
<rick_h_> and grandpa kept doing it and getting corrected
<rick_h_> love it when a 3yr fusses at grandpa "don't talk with food your mouth grandpa!"
<greg-g> yeah, I constantly did that to my dad growing up.
<ColonelPanic001> food
<ColonelPanic001> er, good
<ColonelPanic001> people chewing with their mouth open is up there with people that don't flush the toilet or kill puppies
<rick_h_> heh, I've started the training for 'put the seat down now that you've gone potty'
<rick_h_> it's the little things you have to teach these little monsters lol
<jrwren> Amazon Linux AMI 2013.09 with kernel 3.4.62, lolz
<jcastro> PARTY LIKE IT IS 2005
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: are you against water conservation?
<ColonelPanic001> Yes, we have plenty of water
<ColonelPanic001> fish pee in water all the time, how can it be bad? It's natural.
<greg-g> ColonelPanic001: :-(
<ColonelPanic001> what? I flush it, and it just goes back out to the lakes
<ColonelPanic001> it doesn't get used up, it's okay
<greg-g> :-( :-(
<ColonelPanic001> it's the circle of life. er, water.
<brousch> It's not like it dissipates into space. It goes to the treatment plant, gets cleaned up a bit, then flows back to the lake
<brousch> I'm sure people in the desert states have a different view
<brousch> But it's their own fault for living in a frigging desert
<greg-g> well, cuz that treatment facility is net-zero waste, right? (hint: it isn't)
<brousch> They make fertilizer pellets out of the poopy parts
<cmaloney> I figure my little piddlings are helping push along the nuclear shits closer to the treatment plant
<cmaloney> so all in all a net win
<cmaloney> I don't want to be in the same county as my most nuclear of shits, let alone have them fester in the sewer system.
<ColonelPanic001> I'm just being sarcastic to watch greg-g :( a lot.
<greg-g> :-(
<ColonelPanic001> yeah, like that
<ColonelPanic001> I also like to print every email just for easier reading
<greg-g> oh, that one makes sense
<rick_h_> cmaloney: so erica was asking when the wine tasting is.
<rick_h_> we ended up joining a wine club for one of the VA wineries we went to
<cmaloney> Oh, nice
<brousch> Traitor! You should be drinking Michigan wines!
<cmaloney> rick_h_: We're still working on it. :)
<rick_h_> brousch: :P
<rick_h_> brousch: I've only been to one MI winery and...meh
<rick_h_> it wasn't http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/9917148276/
<brousch> We have dozens of good ones on the best side of the state
<cmaloney> Yeah, there's several good ones
<cmaloney> St. Julian is the most notable
<brousch> I've not been to that one. We usually go North
<brousch> Might be going Tuesday, actually
<rick_h_> http://www.veritaswines.com/about.htm is where we were and joined the club
<rick_h_> ah cool
<greg-g> non-CA wine? blasphemy!
<rick_h_> yea, we should try some other places. All far from here
<rick_h_> greg-g: heh I know, but getting out there isn't easy
<cmaloney> I've been to Fenn Valley, but as a toungster
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: though OR has some good wines out of it
<cmaloney> youngster, even
<greg-g> I'm like 20-30 minutes from Sonoma valley now
<cmaloney> rick_h_: bah, we'll get you on the Michigan bandwagon
<greg-g> rick_h_: yeah, def some good pinot noirs up there
<rick_h_> greg-g: ok, crash at your place
<greg-g> rick_h_: deal
<rick_h_> greg-g: pinots are my fav
<greg-g> ditto
<cmaloney> http://www.foodandwine.com/articles/michigan-in-defense-of-b-list-wine-country
<rick_h_> http://www.closdubois.com/index.cfm? is one of my favs
<cmaloney> http://www.botabox.com/wines/merlot/merlot/2011.aspx
<cmaloney> http://www.botabox.com/wines/riesling/riesling/2012.aspx
<cmaloney> ;)
<rick_h_> lol
<cmaloney> They're actually quite good
<cmaloney> and not in a "good for a $4 bottle of wine" good. I mean comparable to a $12 of wine.
<cmaloney> Not had their Pinot, so not sure if it's comparable.
<brousch> Fenn Valley is one of our favorites http://lh3.ggpht.com/-Gd2KL-6P9S0/Ue0sujSDw-I/AAAAAAAAFsg/YBrlZn7AiQw/s800/IMG_0039.jpg
<cmaloney> Yeah, they've been around a long time
<cmaloney> http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-y-wine-line-kickoff-29jun29,0,3411633.story
<cmaloney> So don't be dissin' the mitten. ;)
<cmaloney> we're in the same latitude as France, biyatches.
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> that food and wine article is good
<rick_h_> though I do like the mountains backdrop of the VA places we've been to :)
<cmaloney> Well, if you're about mountain backgrops, Michigan isn't going to cut it, certainly.
<cmaloney> But we do have Sleeping Bear Dunes.
<brousch> We have dunes!
<rick_h_> lol
<brousch> Sand mountains!
<cmaloney> We also don't have mountain drivers
<rick_h_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7508761@N03/ DC zoo pics up
<cmaloney> who will pass on the left of a two lane precipice
<cmaloney> sorry, left, right, above, below
<cmaloney> And at 80mph
<greg-g> the dunes are indeed awesome
<rick_h_> yea, we've been looking at campgrounds around there. Might take a trip once the boy is bigger and do the whole 'rent a quad' thing
<greg-g> oooo
<greg-g> real michigan
<greg-g> we just went hiking
<rick_h_> heh, well I guess the idea is that you can just go nuts on them all over. If you want hiking we hear to stay a bit away from some areas
<greg-g> course, it was 10 degrees out ;)
<rick_h_> lol, awesome
<jrwren> ugh, i hate it when i wrote some crazy stuff and I don't recall why its crazy.
<jrwren> getattr(something, '')()  <-- wtf?
<cmaloney> jrwren: Um...
<cmaloney> What is 'something' supposed to be, and why would it have a blank attribute? :)
<jrwren> its something which has a __getattr__ impl
<jrwren> so name gets passed empty
<jrwren> haha, zomg, this is hacks.
<jrwren> i probably wrote this.
<cmaloney> si si
 * jrwren hangs head in shame
<brousch> Only you could have crated such a monster?
<jrwren> and it returns a Future().  lolz.
<jrwren> anyone could have.
<cmaloney> No, I think this is all you.
<jrwren> what can I say? when you have a hammer that looks like multi_curl, then everything looks like a nailed url
<cmaloney> I think it's more if you have a jackhammer then everything loos flat.
<cmaloney> s/loos/looks/
<rick_h_> jrwren: w...t...f
<cmaloney> and we have the coveted rick_h_ WTF award
 * cmaloney checks to see what the Russian judge has to say
<jrwren> hehehe.
<cmaloney> какого хрена
<jrwren> yeah, i even left a note of documentation, so my wtf moment didn't last tooo long :)
<jrwren> hey man, a few hundred web requests in a few seconds is pretty good :p
<greg-g> cmaloney: just tell me it wasn't Californication, plz
<cmaloney> Oh hell no
<cmaloney> Mother's Milk of course
<cmaloney> It's the only album of theirs I own
<cmaloney> Used to own Blood Sugar Sex Magick, but then college ended. :)
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> I think I listened to that album maybe once or twice in the past 3 months
<cmaloney> not like the Obituary kick I was in
<cmaloney> http://www.last.fm/user/squeekyhoho/library
<cmaloney> Also have a hard time that Vektor only has 57 plays
<cmaloney> I've been playing the fuck out of that album
<greg-g> who owns Last.FM now?
<greg-g> clear channel?
<cmaloney> CBS
<greg-g> same thing, right?
<cmaloney> Don't believe so
<cmaloney> I think they're competitors
<cmaloney> If it was clear channel I'd yank my scrobbles
<cmaloney> Which sounds weird when you say it out loud
<cmaloney> but I did delete my old snapl account on last.fm when they were sold to CBS
<greg-g> heh
<greg-g> gnufm, maaaaan
<cmaloney> If there was a squeezebox plugin that would be easy. :)
<greg-g> you can just set up a /etc/hosts mangler
<greg-g> api compat
 * greg-g doesn't use it
<cmaloney> Yeah, that means I'd have to start caring. :)
<cmaloney> maybe some day. :)
<greg-g> But the maaan, maaan
<cmaloney> Hey, if I can give CBS marketing data that I'd rather listen to Broken Clown than their radio offerings, then so be it
<cmaloney> 35 listens of Open Metalcast tracks on Last.fm
<cmaloney> I'm sure that is a datapoint. ;)
<greg-g> you should keep your data, maaan
<cmaloney> but how am I going to stick it to the man if the man isn't getting the data maaaaan?
<cmaloney> so they can know that I like cajun underground funkadelic thrash black metal?
<greg-g> I could say "the maaan, maan" all day
<cmaloney> Only if you don't want me to make a trip out to your laptop to throw it into the ocean. :)
<greg-g> just don't do it today, kinda crappy/foggy out here, make the trip to the beach worth it
<cmaloney> Oh, good to know
<cmaloney> thanks maaaaaaaan
<greg-g> you're welcome, maaaan
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-01
<rick_h_> I can't help but wonder if fedex knows something about the gov shutdown the rest of us don't. http://uploads.mitechie.com/fedex-notice.png
<brousch> That is lovely
<rick_h_> although interesting. USPS stays open in shutdown so yay me. My three packages will still arrive
<brousch> Today: Hickory Creek, Tabor Hill, Round Barn, Gravity Wine, Lemon Creek Winery, Contessa Wine Cellars, Fenn Valley
<brousch> Can you see this? https://www.google.com/maps/ms?msid=207668633482943859281.0004e7ac2f87d0a86f705&msa=0&ll=42.263082,-85.869141&spn=1.335423,3.348083
<cmaloney> rick_h_: ruh roh
<cmaloney> brousch: yeah, we can see it
<brousch> That's quite a cluster in Baroda, MI
<brousch> I think there's 1 or 2 more in there that are closed today
<cmaloney> rick_h_: btw: did you post the lococast episode? :)
<rick_h_>  cmaloney no :( uploading episode to s3 now
<cmaloney> No worries. Was going to ask last week, but you were on vacay.
<widox> rick_h_: they must have shipped it super-savings mode, via turtle
<cmaloney> It's fed-ex shipping container direct
<rick_h_> widox: yea, ordered several things around the phone and most of them are 'smart post' meaning fedex/ups gets it into the state but hands it off to USPS for the last mile.
<widox> did you buy an OtterBox case by chance?
<rick_h_> widox: why yes I did, although I've got a story about that
<rick_h_> I almost didn't and I'm quite cranky witht hem
<cmaloney> Verizon?
<cmaloney> or otterbox?
<rick_h_> but did get one for my wife's new droid mini
<widox> heh, yeah they are based out of Fort Collins
<rick_h_> cmaloney: otterbox
<cmaloney> Ah
<cmaloney> So that slow-boat from China may be more on the mark
<rick_h_> http://www.otterbox.com/Commuter-Series-Case-for-Motorola-Moto-X/mot4-motox,default,pd.html?dwvar_mot4-motox_color=J1&start=2&cgid=motorola-motox-cases
<rick_h_> and notice that you can't buy a case
<rick_h_> though the phone's almost been out a month
<cmaloney> Oh, you updated to the Moto X?
<rick_h_> and if you visit that url with your phone, it'll let you buy the case
<rick_h_> so...wtf
<rick_h_> and only two of their cases are even listed.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea
<cmaloney> Cool
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Something tells me the phone order wasn't supposed to go through
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, so I figured "well, I must have just back ordered it on accident"
<rick_h_> cmaloney: but then I got a shipping notice
<cmaloney> Where was the return address? :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: that didn't update beyond "received shipping data" for 4 days
<rick_h_> lol
<widox> hah. that's funny
<rick_h_> so now I guess it's in fedex hands for the next 4 weeks
 * rick_h_ shakes head
<cmaloney> Some poor guy in Shanghai is trying to figure out how to get rick_h_ his case
<cmaloney> Waitaminute
<cmaloney> I think I have the tracking video of your case now.
<cmaloney> http://ur1.ca/fsk77
 * rick_h_ is afraid
<rick_h_> I was thinking more http://footage.shutterstock.com/clip-4111666-stock-footage--s-stagecoaches-and-carriages-move-along-a-country-road-an-organ-grinder-entertains.html
<cmaloney> http://footage.shutterstock.com/clip-3261961-stock-footage--s-transportation-montage.html
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/f7044dfa7abd05 come on...just make my 28MBS bi-directional and I'll shush my whining
<cmaloney> The dudes on the bicycles are a nice touch
<cmaloney> I doubt if we'll see that gigabit network anytime soon
<rick_h_> yea, that's just austin to compete with Google fiber
<rick_h_> but forget gigabit, bi-directional 20s would be amazing
<cmaloney> bi-directional anything would be nice
<cmaloney> I'd be happy with 15/15
<jrwren> good morning
<cmaloney> Only reason I'm 30/3 is because 3 is better than 1
<jrwren> <3 my 60/6  its fast enough that i don't often want for more
<cmaloney> Yeah, the best I can do with WOW is 50/5
<rick_h_> heh, they've added a new plan. I used to have the max but now they've got a "Power" over my "Max Turbo" plan
<rick_h_> lol, and they're all the best choice for all the tghings
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Of course they are. :)
<rick_h_> ooh, new plan is 6mb up?
<rick_h_> nooooooo, I can't get it in my area. boooo
<cmaloney> Yeah, some guy in your area uses all of the bandwidth uploading things and mirroring something called PyPI.  :)
<rick_h_> I had to stop that. Some package broke my tool I used for it and not gotten around to setting up a new one
<cmaloney> ugh
<cmaloney> btw: new Open Metalcast is up in case you were wondering
<jrwren> remember when comcast was sync instead of async? man that was fast :)
<jrwren> and you could netbios browse all your neighbors windows 95 file shares? :)
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> http://r.bmark.us/u/e12f43d7a15d0e is brilliant!
<cmaloney> That's awesome.
<rick_h_> yea, makes complete sense. username == fingerprint, still need a password
<jrwren> its true.
<jrwren> how do you change your password after it is stolen?  if your password is fingerprint, you can't :)
<rick_h_> just not normally presented in that way so it gets confusing
<rick_h_> yep, exactly
<rick_h_> you keep your username, change the password
<jrwren> https://gist.github.com/jrwren/6778885
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<rick_h_> jrwren: comment added
<rick_h_> actually my alias adds the 8000 port option
<jrwren> i think i've seen the alias. hell, I probably have it.
<rick_h_> jrwren: but yea, I can never remember it right. It's too Java-y
<jrwren> yup. one of those OLD modules
<rick_h_> http://usgovernment.statuspage.io/ :)
<ColonelPanic001> BEARS
<cmaloney> Heh
<widox> hah. "Department of Cigars of Cuban Origin" "Major Outage"
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<jcastro> hey cmaloney
<jcastro> do you need a topic for the next MUG meeting?
<jcastro> I want to do one on this steam machine stuff
<cmaloney> jcastro: Actually I think we've roped Mark Ramm to talk more about Juju
<cmaloney> but yeah, I'd like to hear more about the Steam Machine
<cmaloney> We could have you both talk. :)
<jcastro> sure!
<jcastro> I can help Mark with the Juju one
<cmaloney> And I can get you that Iron Maiden poster. :)
<cmaloney> and stickers. :)
<rick_h_> I get to go to MUG this month!
<rick_h_> fitting it'll be juju :)
<jcastro> cmaloney: so you want me to be ready for this month?
<cmaloney> yeah, we have our board meeting, but I'll add it to the agenda
<cmaloney> About 20 minutes?
<cmaloney> Sent a note to les board
<jcastro> yea
<cmaloney> jcastro: Awesome. Thank you!
<cmaloney> jcastro: Jim McQ is looking forward to hearing about the Steam Machine
<jcastro> it will be great
<cmaloney> Yeah, I've been playing around with Steam under Ubuntu
<jcastro> yeah, if you click the big picture mode
<jcastro> and attach a controller
<jcastro> that's basically it
<cmaloney> since the last humble bundle doesn't have an Ubuntu Software Center option
<cmaloney> (not bitter)
<cmaloney> And the X3 stuff was also Steam Only
<cmaloney> Only problem is the controller I have seems to be somewhat supported.
<cmaloney> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f08d/?srp=3
<jcastro> yeah I am using an xbox controller
<cmaloney> Is that pretty much plug-and-play?
<jcastro> mostly
<jcastro> you install a package and then run it on boot
 * cmaloney saw a used sixaxxis at Guild of Blades, and was tempted to pick it up
<jcastro> MS sells a "xbox controller for windows" that has the right cable
<cmaloney> but the instructions to get that working looked a little... much
<jcastro> which is USB and then there's a wireless thing on it
<jcastro> so the controller itself is wireless but it has like a dongle
<cmaloney> Ah, OK
<jcastro> ryan kather says the Ps3 controller works ootb if you have bluetooth
<cmaloney> I have an old bluetooth dongle that I need to update
<jcastro> plus with the xbone and ps4 coming out I suspect there will be a new flood of used controllers
<jcastro> heh
<cmaloney> I was playing portal with the joypad and it was pretty flakey. Had to move back to the keyboard / mouse
<jcastro> yeah so for those
<jcastro> I think it's a personal pref
<jcastro> if you played Portal on a console
<jcastro> you can play it this way
<jcastro> if you prefer mouse/kb ...
<jcastro> then you'll need a mouse/kb heh
<jcastro> you can just play it while I give my talk
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> If you want I could bring my desktop machine running Ubuntu 12.04
<cmaloney> Finally upgraded
<cmaloney> AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core w/ GeForce GTX 660
<greg-g> you didn't type the (tm) did you?
<cmaloney> No, that was from /proc/cpuinfo
 * cmaloney half-thought of messing with greg-g to say "No, it must be something in the middle making sure the TM was there.
<jrwren> lol
<greg-g> cmaloney: haha
<jrwren> stupid centos... curl linked against NSS ?!?!?!  I want openssl damnit!!!
 * jrwren rages
<jcastro> cmaloney: I'll be bringing my box already set up
<cmaloney> jcastro: OK, cool
<cmaloney> @tammygolden: The government is shut down ONE DAY and there's already one of those Halloween stores in their space.
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> does the same thing happen with xmas stores?
<cmaloney> No, just the halloween stores
<cmaloney> apparently when a retail establishment dies there's enough life-force left in there to be reanimated for two months of the year
<cmaloney> These zombie-retail establishments act like real stores, with real customers and real employees
<cmaloney> but at the stroke of midnight on Halloween they vanish
<cmaloney> (after a week or two of clearance, sweeping up, and that sort of stuff)
<cmaloney> only to return 10 months later
<cmaloney> inhabiting the zombified retail corpse once again and reanimating it
<cmaloney> in fact, they're OUT THERE NOW!!!!!!!!
<greg-g> oh god, lock your doors!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-02
<brousch1> rick_h_: http://www.flickr.com/photos/brousch/sets/72157636102863644/with/10046522396/
<rick_h_> brousch1: :)
<rick_h_> brousch1: have a good time there?
<brousch1> Yeah. A lot of good wines
<brousch1> And chocolate
<rick_h_> yea, we're a wine and chocolate vs wine and cheese couple
<brousch1> My wife likes mostly sweet wines, so that's mostly what we bought
<rick_h_> brousch1: cool, mostly whites?
<brousch1> yeah
<brousch1> Got an incredible mulled red wine from Fenn Valley though
<brousch1> Hm. I was wrong. 4 whites, 2 blush, 7 red
<cmaloney>  You can't go wrong with mulled wine
<cmaloney> unless it makes you sick.
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch1> yes
<brousch1> Feels like a Monday
<rick_h_> yea, kind of does
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> hah, wifi network upgrades ftw!
<rick_h_> cleaners are here so I can just go wait out in the camper and still have good wifi
<cmaloney> Nice!
<cmaloney> You on AC or N?
<rick_h_> N
<cmaloney> Also, <3 Prestige
<rick_h_> I added a second router in AP mode upstairs so that reaches out into the front yard now more. For sitting on the porch and such
<rick_h_> lol, yea they show up fast in their little vancs
<cmaloney> Dude delivered some CDs and a toner cartridge like he was Santa Claus on a tear
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> woot http://r.bmark.us/u/bee197af28b46b go chromecast go
<brousch1> I can't wait for local media streaming
<rick_h_> I don't much much local stuff so for me it's all about the apps updating. Hulu was one more roku did that chromecast didn't.
<rick_h_> The only one now is AMZ that roku does but I don't think it'll get to chromecase since it's not on android :(
<brousch1> I thought chromecast already did amazon video
<rick_h_> nope
<rick_h_> roku doens't do google play video or youtube and chromecast doesn't do AMZ
<rick_h_> roku also has the for pay stuff like baseball if you do that
<rick_h_> but really I just need my netflix, google play, youtube, and hulu for the wife
<rick_h_> and trying to migrate off AMZ (which sucks, bought lots of disney stuff for the boy on there)
<brousch1> Can you download it and free it?
<rick_h_> probably some way, but more work than it's worth
<brousch1> Meh. You won't care about Disney in 5 years anyways
<rick_h_> yea, he's watching different stuff from the google play store atm
<rick_h_> and I tend to stick my stuff on there so I can tablet it on travels and camping trips anyway
<brousch1> George just watches youtube these days
<brousch1> And a little netflix
<brousch1> He has the semi-animate Dr Seuss books for offline
<rick_h_> yea, we try to do offline books all the time. Working through the pooh book right now
<rick_h_> nice big lots of stories
<rick_h_> and can reinforce with a movie on weekends
<brousch1> Do you get the kid's LEGO magazine?
<brousch1> That's like his Playboy
<rick_h_> lol, no. We're waiting for christmas/birthday for lego
<rick_h_> otherwise daddy will break his wallet and then erica will get angry
<rick_h_> and every year people are asking what he's into. We did play-doh one year, animals this past year, and lego is this year
<brousch1> He really likes the people. So every time I go grocery shopping we get one of those little mystery person packages
<brousch1> He remembers which head belongs to who. I have no idea how he does that.
<rick_h_> nice
<brousch1> We must have 100 people by now
<brousch1> Did anyone else get in on http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danshapiro/robot-turtles-the-board-game-for-little-programmer ?
<rick_h_> I looked at it but decided not to for now
<rick_h_> We're still working on getting into basic games as it is
<brousch1> Some of the LEGO games can be fun too
<brousch1> We too the minotaur game and added a bunch of our own new features when it got boring
<brousch1> http://shop.lego.com/en-US/Minotaurus-3841
<brousch1> We added another die, equipment for the little guys (helmets, spears, night-vision goggles) and a Theseus to chase the minotaur
<cmaloney> I have that game
<cmaloney> They're really cool for creativity
<cmaloney> and lots of little pieces for game design
<brousch1> We took apart the lego walk the plank game for some of the pieces
<cmaloney> Meijer had some of those games on clearance
<brousch1> yeah, i always get stuff on clearance at meijer
<cmaloney> Picked up http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/94734/heroica-nathuz
<cmaloney> I thought they might be interesting to use for RPGs as well. :)
<brousch1> I got 3 of these 379-piece kits for like $20 each http://www.hasbro.com/kre-o/en_US/shop/details.cfm?R=6CF1B564-5056-900B-1018-5814FF887EB8:en_US
<cmaloney> Yeah, those seem to go on clearance pretty rapidly
<brousch1> 379 pieces for $20. I nearly crapped myself
<cmaloney> http://events.leukemiamichigan.org/site/MessageViewer?em_id=4441.0&dlv_id=8021
<cmaloney> brousch1 ^^
<cmaloney> My dad and I have done
<brousch1> I have GiveCamp that weekend :(
<cmaloney> Do both. :)
<cmaloney> Trust me, getting all the Black Note you can stagger is worth it
<brousch1> I can't do both. GiveCamp is like a 3 day sprint
<cmaloney> It's like Dragon's Milk
<greg-g> g'early-morn
<greg-g> well, it's 8, but been up since 5:40, after a 4:30 wake up from Rowan who thought it was time to be up for the day (laughing and trying to play)
<cmaloney> Woo woo
<jrwren> make dependency already exist but make is building it   :(
<rick_h_> not for me, but this is kind of cool http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/701992503/the-worlds-only-earbuds-with-no-strings-attached
<jrwren> rick_h_: when you have a minute, I need gnu make help.
<jrwren> https://github.com/lucab/adns/blob/upstream/1.2/Makefile exactly the Makefile i have.
<jrwren> in my case, the build server doesn't have lynx, so I think, no problem, I'll just touch README.html so that the README target doesn't need to run. This doens't work, can you suggest why?
<rick_h_> jrwren: because README is .PHONY. It doesn't exist. It depends on README.html, but it's not limited to it
<rick_h_> it's always going to get run no matter what because there's no physical target on disk for it to check/verify hasn't changed since last run
<jrwren> like by default?   .PHONY: install is in the file
<rick_h_> jrwren: well, README should be labeled .PHONY as well
<jrwren> i just touched README.html, so it does exist on disk, with a current date.
<jrwren> oh!
<rick_h_> anything that's not a real target should be .PHONY
<rick_h_> jrwren: right, but you need to look at it from the other direction
<jrwren> got it.
<rick_h_> install-here says "Before I can run, README must be run"
<jrwren> thank you
<rick_h_> then README says "Before I can run, readme.html must be there...oh it is cool...I'll run now"
<jrwren> *nod*
<jrwren> i wasn't thinking of the target as a possible file too.
<jrwren> to many phonys
<jrwren> i should have touched both README and README.html
<rick_h_> honestly, README should have a dep on /bin/lynx and then install it if it's not there
<rick_h_> or lynx should be an xdg-open to use whatever browser is available
<jrwren> agree.
<jrwren> huge thanks rick_h_, i wasn't seeing that side of it.
<rick_h_> jrwren: cool
<rick_h_> booo, no daily show over lunch. The videos from yesterday all come up "Sorry this video is unavailable" :(
<jrwren> blame government shutdown
<rick_h_> yea! sounds good to me
<rick_h_> going to be heading down to CHC early if anyone else is bored. Probably get some potbelly for dinner.
<brousch1> Get some for me too
<rick_h_> will do
<cmaloney> Dammit, the humble bundle added Karateka + the ebook on the making-of
<cmaloney> the one that I accidentally picked up when I was looking to pick up the Prince of Persia "making-of" book.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Want some company for the Potbelly run?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: if you're around, sure thing
<cmaloney> What time are you heading over there?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I can ping hwen I leave if that works. I've got to swing by the pet store on my way down so not 100% sure on time there
<cmaloney> kk
<rick_h_> probably around 6pm ish
<cmaloney> Sounds like a plan.
<cmaloney> http://www.jwz.org/blog/2013/10/mobile-web-design-the-reign-of-morons-indeed/
<jrwren> and wtf would JWZ know about it?
<jrwren>  software he has written in last 10 yrs? next to none.
<jrwren>  clubs he has owned and operated: one :)
<jrwren> he should write about what he knows.
<jrwren> omg, just noticed this code is using psycopg, not even psycopg2
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> jrwren: He still maintains XScreensaver
<cmaloney> and has ported daliclock to several modern platforms
<cmaloney> also: Even mainframe programmers can say something is wrong with the modern web. ;)
<jrwren> anyone can say it, but they certainly wouldn't know anything about it :)
<jrwren> the article is fine, the sensationalist slug is what annoyed me
<rick_h_> https://github.com/joelcarranza/particular-pinboard kind of cool
<rick_h_> http://shawnblanc.net/2013/09/pinboard-guide/ was the blog post I was peeking at that was cool
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-03
<rick_h_> https://github.com/apresta/tagger
<rick_h_> https://code.google.com/p/autotags/
<cmaloney> jcastro: Ping
<cmaloney> http://charlottesville.craigslist.org/res/4103554487.html
<cmaloney> ^ We need to hire this guy
<trevlar> http://trev-api-docs-test.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
<rick_h_> ls
<trevlar> http://trev-api-docs-test.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
<widox> rick_h_: --^
<widox> /*
<widox> undefined
<trevlar> http://trev-api-docs-test.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/
<rick_h_> trevlar: http://docs.bmark.us/en/latest/api.html
<widox> https://apigee-code-mi-2013.eventbrite.com/
<rick_h_> https://code.google.com/apis/ajax/playground/#list_blogs
<cmaloney> Stupid Pi tricks: The serial cable that ADafruit sells actually can power the Pi
<cmaloney> That's pretty sweet
<cmaloney> Installed Minicom on my home machine for the first time in a very long time
<jrwren> wha?!?
<jrwren> it can get power through serial cable?
<cmaloney> It's a USB serial cable
<cmaloney> so there's a pin that it can draw power from
<brousch> Hm: Production Python 3 Web Development with Pyramid and PyCharm http://info.jetbrains.com/PyCharm-Webinar-17-10-2013-Registration.html
<jsivak> has anyone had to deal with upgrading VE's after going from Python 2.7.3 to 2.7.5?
<jsivak> (those Python's were "altinstall'd")
<rick_h_> not here, rebuild or bust
<jsivak> I have devised a way to "altinstall" down to the micro release level; you get /usr/local/bin/python2.7.5 rather than just python2.7
<jsivak> it seems like it *might* be a good fit for VE's in that olds ones can hang around longer..
<jsivak> rick_h_: do you have production VE's like we used here?
<brousch> A virtualenv should always be disposable
<brousch> Kill it and remake it
<rick_h_> jsivak: we have apps that deploy into a VE, but they're into juju charms and such
<jsivak> brousch: yeah, that's how I fixed them, but it got pretty annoying when theres 50 VE's to rebuild, re-pip, etc..
<rick_h_> if only there was a service orchestration tool :P (/me goes into sales mode...)
<jsivak> If we base a VE on a *full* python exe (like python2.7.3) when running virtualenvl, then when Python 2.7.5 is installed, its doesn't break any old VE's.
<jsivak> brousch: and yes, all of the VE's were disposable in that sense..
<greg-g> uh oh, rick_h_ is getting into coffee now
<rick_h_> bwuhahahaha
<jsivak> mainly was asking if anyone had tried this path.. its seems workable for a long running server.
<jsivak> also, I was was fairly surprised to see so much stuff break going from 2.7.3 -> 2.7.5..
<jsivak> (also asked this question on #pip, but everyone must be sleeping over there)
<jsivak> anyone used Ansible yet?
<rick_h_> jsivak: I peeked at it. rackspace cloud suggests it and is a big pusher of it
<jsivak> i've done some initial playing with it.. was more curious if anyone else had experience..
<rick_h_> jump in #rackspace and you'll find people using it a bunch
<jsivak> tx
<brousch> D00d, 50 virtualenvs?
<cmaloney> yeah, that's conservative
<brousch> Could definitely use some automation there
<cmaloney> Looks like a big day for Arduino
<cmaloney> intel-based Arduino, and a 1GHz ARM A-8 based board
<cmaloney> (which is running full-on Linux)
<rick_h_> yea, saw they were getting some big cooperate love
<brousch> Arduino running full linux? So it's like a rpi?
<cmaloney> Yeah, and not like that hacked-together POS arduino/pi that Microcenter has
<brousch> where's an article on that?
<rick_h_> I found it more interesting that intel was working with the little man than what they produced
<brousch> I see intel arduino
<cmaloney> brousch: Ars has an update
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/10/most-powerful-arduino-ever-has-arm-cortex-a8-chip-runs-full-linux/
<brousch> I don't generally look at arses
<cmaloney> You should. You might find something useful in there. ;)
<rick_h_> <3 ars, one of the only two news sites I watch in rss these days
<brousch> Slashdot is all you need!
<rick_h_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24392014 w...t...f haven't there been enough shootings?
<rick_h_> do we reset now that it's a new month or what?!
 * rick_h_ is really getting fed up with this stuff. 
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That would figure.
<greg-g> hehe, http://fixubuntu.com/
<tony-smlr> SMLR is live! 10/03/2013  7:00pm Video: http://youtu.be/Aw_CefmuLg4 audio: http://live.smlr.us:8000/streaming
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Chatting on #smlr
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-04
<jrwren> anyone know how to use libapache2-mod_uwsgi ?
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> yes
<jrwren> what is good about it?
<brousch> Nice weather. Friday.
<jrwren> oh yeah!
<jrwren> good morning
<ColonelPanic001> 'morning
<rick_h_> morning
<jrwren> did anyone see my 20:33edt question last night?
<rick_h_> jrwren: maybe, maybe not.
<jrwren> libapache2-mod_uwsgi how in the world to use it?
<jrwren> i eventually gave up, used proxypass to nginx to uwsgi
<rick_h_> ah, yea saw that and never used it
<rick_h_> gave up on wsgi + apache long ago
<jrwren> i dno't think it actually works. there is zero docs, what docs do exist are incorrect.
<jrwren> mod_wsgi+apache works ok, we use it in prod
<ColonelPanic001> oh hey, I use Magento, I'm used to that kind of documentation
<jrwren> but mod_uwsgi not so much
<jrwren> wtf is magento?
<ColonelPanic001> PHP e-commerce thing, horribly documented
<jrwren> ah, yuk.
<jrwren> for what are you using it?
<ColonelPanic001> you just reminded me because just a day or two ago I looked at docs for a method, none was listed. Then found out it was there.
<ColonelPanic001> sellin' stuff.
<ColonelPanic001> https://commerce.wayne.edu/wsupjournals
<ColonelPanic001> e.g.
<rick_h_> I got 'endorsed' for php last night...
<jrwren> linked-in sucks.
<jrwren> i'm going to endorse you for wood working now
<jrwren> ColonelPanic001: no engineering pubs?
<ColonelPanic001> not that I know of. I wouldn't know know, though. I just keep the site from asploding.
<ColonelPanic001> and answer dumb questions like "omg how do i set a price"
<brousch> rick_h_: I get a lot of Ruby and Rails endorsements
<ColonelPanic001> I got a java endorsement from my boss. I laughed
<ColonelPanic001> I just fumble through doing android stuff a bit. I hate Java
<cmaloney> Greetings from the Eye Docs.
<_stink_> i cannot express my sadness that you can't endorse someone for an arbitrary string you type in
<cmaloney> (JoDee's dad)
<ColonelPanic001> rick_h_: you have a second? I have a small vim question, so naturally I thought of you.
<brousch> ColonelPanic001: Kivy!
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: maybe
<rick_h_> :P
<ColonelPanic001> _stink_: I endorsed Arslan for "working at heights"
<ColonelPanic001> you just have to be creative
<_stink_> hahaha
<ColonelPanic001> rick_h_: doing `date +'%H:%M:%S'` in shell works as expected, but `:r !date +'%H:%M:%S'` in vim does not, it inserts "10H:10M:10S
<cmaloney> I'm going to endorse you all for having LinkedIN Accounts
<ColonelPanic001> other commands, like doing `:r !w`, work as expected. what have I done stupidly?
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: in shell you grouped your command with `, I'd guess it's splitting things apart
<ColonelPanic001> sorry, should have specified - I'm not using ` in the commands, that was just for in here
<cmaloney> nmap <F3> a<C-R>=strftime("%T: ")<CR><Esc>
<cmaloney> Use strftime instead of you can get away with it
<rick_h_> +'%H:%M:%S'
<rick_h_> errr let me try that again
<ColonelPanic001> cmaloney: cool, that probably does do exactly what I want (just to hit a key and have the time appear). Now I'm curious why this doesn't work though. I assume it's an escaping thing, I'll just mess with it
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001:  need to escape the %
<ColonelPanic001> didn't mean to use anyone as a human google, though
<cmaloney> THat's fine
<ColonelPanic001> hm
<cmaloney> I don't mind
<cmaloney> I like seeing activity in the channel. :)
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: so if I do :!date +'\%H:\%M:\%S'
<rick_h_> I get the right output
<ColonelPanic001> dumb. Of me, I mean. I didn't think vim would be interpolating, thought ! made it just pass directly. I rarely use ! though, so there's why it didn't occur to me
<ColonelPanic001> thanks
<rick_h_> ColonelPanic001: I didnt' use with !r, but just ! so maybe there's another diff, but give it a go
<cmaloney> It's not like we've ever run into that. :)
<ColonelPanic001> cmaloney: just curious, why strftime instead of date? any particular reason?
<cmaloney> doesn't require a shell-out
<ColonelPanic001> ah, makes sense
<cmaloney> Anytime I can avoid making a shell I try to take it
<cmaloney> unless the alternative doesn't make sense
<cmaloney> or it's Java. ;)
<jsivak> ColonelPanic001: I have a snippet that does `system("date +%Y.%m.%d-%H:%M")`.. not sure if that's where you ended up
<ColonelPanic001> ah, thanks
<ColonelPanic001> I just did what cmaloney said.
<ColonelPanic001> That's usually what I do
<cmaloney> path of least resistance
<cmaloney> ;)
<rick_h_> ok, otterbox arrived well before Nov. Like it except for the port covers to razor bladed those off and yay
<_stink_> man i cannot get celery task logging to work.  rick_h_, have you ever had trouble with this?
<rick_h_> _stink_: yea, it's a pita
<rick_h_> _stink_: so I do it on the server doing something, sec
<rick_h_> _stink_: so I do http://paste.mitechie.com/show/1029/ to log to a file at INFO level for the production daemon
<rick_h_> _stink_: I could never seem to get it right in programming through reading my app's ini file or whatever so doing it at the cli worked for me
<rick_h_> _stink_: and then when I dev, well it just logs to console and I run with it
<_stink_> ok, cool.  makes sense.  the docs seem to claim that it'll "set up everything for you" which seems, uh, wrong
<_stink_> and that it'll redirect stdout/stderr to the right place
<_stink_> but uh nope, not seeing it.
<rick_h_> well you get the logger from the task
<rick_h_> but it's got to be setup initially somehow someway
<_stink_> yeah, i grab it with get_task_logger() at module top level
<rick_h_> no, you have to grab it in each task
<_stink_> ah man
<_stink_> that was unclear
<rick_h_> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/blob/develop/bookie/bcelery/tasks.py#L65
<rick_h_> you have to get the logger from the task because the logger is running per worker and aggregated and such
<rick_h_> everything is async, so if they all shared the one logger they'd block each other/etc
<jrwren> anyone know the kernel really well?
<jrwren> the chroot syscall fails if I chroot to a tree where bin/bash is a symlink, but works if it is not the symlink is to a place still in the tree. the exact same code works on other kernels
<rick_h_> out of my leauge :/
<rick_h_> err league
<jrwren> correction: chroot syscall succeeds, execve fails with ENOENT
<_stink_> rick_h_: thanks for the help, got it working.
<rick_h_> _stink_: awesome
<rick_h_> anyone using vagrant for anything?
<brousch> i used it for viget.org
<brousch> hold on, need to reboot
<brousch> rick_h_: Did you have a vagrant question?
<rick_h_> brousch: well trevlar created a vagrant setup for bookie so was curious for someone to try it and curious about the whole reason to git clone before vagrant up
<rick_h_> brousch: https://github.com/fitztrev/bookie-vagrant
<brousch> cone would be to get the VagrantFile
<brousch> clone
<rick_h_> no I mean step #2
<brousch> looks like the vagrantfile will clone if you don't, so I guess it's a chance to use your own fork
<rick_h_> ok, so it's not a required step then. That's how I read it as well
<rick_h_> anyway, I ended up installing vagrant and trying it out now. I got impatient for someone else to
<rick_h_> hmmm, seems to work but I can't access it from outside of the vm
<rick_h_> I can links2 it inside the vm though
<brousch> hm, it's not happy
<brousch> vagrant errors
<rick_h_> oh, worked here
<brousch> that's usually due to a port forward problem. you have to make sure the vm and your computer have the same version of virtualbox
<brousch> tools installed in the vm are same version as your virtualbox
<rick_h_> heh, well that made it unhappy. I changed the vm network to bridged in virtualebox and my whole desktop is frozen and network died
<rick_h_> but strange, in vbox my windows vm I can access automatically through NAT just fine. It actually accesses lxc networks in the desktop from the vbox windows side ok
<brousch> probably a tools mismatch
<rick_h_> yea, now that I've rebooted errors
<brousch> your win VM has tools matching your installed virtualbox
<rick_h_> I downloaded the latest vagrant from the website which probably wasn't a good idea
<rick_h_> anyway, cool stuff from trev and would be cool to get it solid up some to open up some hacking for people
<brousch> my notes from viget http://pastebin.com/R7JQKMJY
<rick_h_> interesting, needed for basic linux box? strange
<brousch> I think my vagrant is old and maybe doesn't support the :s
<rick_h_> I only thought I used guest additions because of video driver support
<brousch> well it gets the port forward working
<rick_h_> interesting, good to know I guess.
<brousch> and the shared folders too
<rick_h_> if trevlar comes back online we should work on the docs for it a bit
<brousch> So you can link to a bookie repo on your host and edit with your preferred tools instead of sshing into the guest and editing
<rick_h_> right, work on it with osx and such I guess
<brousch> More of a problem for people who like big editors, I guess
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-05
<cmaloney> Yeah, the guest additions are pretty necessary for anything desktop-related
<rick_h_> for cmaloney https://twitter.com/jfahmy/status/385729199937712128
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Har har
<cmaloney> Sadly, I would probably make that trade.
<rick_h_> I just thought it was funny he picked a caliber to poke at
<cmaloney> +heh
<waf> this is insane: http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/5/4806562/google-building-chrome-os-into-windows-8
<waf> i just tried it out on my win8 machine -- turns out there's an entire desktop environment hiding in chrome
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-10-06
<rick_h_> heh, chromeos in your winos
<waf> i wonder if it's possible to implement a tiling wm in whatever chrome's bundling on win8...
<jsivak> rick_h_: just saw an article in the Clarkston news from Erica.. cool.. (yeah, I know its late..)
<rick_h_> jsivak: hah, cool.
<rick_h_> widox: interesting thoughts
<widox> rick_h_: along the chat we had at CHC, just getting it out of the mental ether :)
<rick_h_> widox: :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-29
<cmaloney> Evening
<Neff_> everyone here is from michigan?
<gamerchick02> yeah most of us are, but some are in other places...
<Neff_> cool
<gamerchick02> some have moved. :)
 * greg-g looks around
<gamerchick02> greg-g you're still in CA, yes?
<gamerchick02> unless i'm wrong
<greg-g> yep!
<greg-g> in Petaluma, which is about 40 miles north of SF
<gamerchick02> ah yes
<gamerchick02> but you're still a Michigander at heart.
<gamerchick02> we'll keep ya
<gamerchick02> :)
<greg-g> northwoods, really
<greg-g> I'll take MN, WI, or MI
<gamerchick02> :)
<cmaloney> t ls router
<cmaloney> heh
<wolfger> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<_stink_> yo
<mrgoodcat> yo
<mrgoodcat> update your bash again http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2364-1/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/jgzzjG - USN-2364-1: Bash vulnerabilities | Ubuntu
<cmaloney> Morning
<cmaloney> And lovely.
<cmaloney>  @sil: tempted to make a shellshock worm which only attacks those with zsh installed, just to marginally decrease the world's wrongly-smug quotient
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> well it would only work if webservers used zsh as their default shell
<mrgoodcat> which seems really unlikely
<cmaloney> So basically we'd have complete ownership over bookie. ;)
<mrgoodcat> does anybody know if it's possible to upgrade the kernel without rebooting? somebody who i generally consider pretty knowledgeable is saying he has 432 days of uptime but uname -r is saying his kernel is updated
<cmaloney> I think we mentioned this at the past CHC. I've always associated kernel upgrade w/ reboot
<cmaloney> Google search turned up ksplice.
<cmaloney> as well as kgraft and kpatch
<cmaloney> SO it appears possible
<cmaloney> Though I'm of a mind that a reboot every now and again is a "good thing"TM
<cmaloney> If nothing else it cleans out the cruft.
<cmaloney> Also turning off the power for 10 secods to drain out the capacitors for memory
<cmaloney> and give your power supplies a nice jolt to let them know it's time to fail
<brousch_> mrgoodcat: I think you, can but it involves some really deep voodoo
<brousch_> https://www.ksplice.com/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/AaNbO - Never Reboot Linux for Linux Security Updates | Ksplice
<brousch_> Or paying Oracle, it seems
<mrgoodcat> he says he isn't using any magic things
<mrgoodcat> he thinks you just don't need to reboot after a kernel update
<brousch_> So he's installing the new kernel but still running on the original
<mrgoodcat> yea afaict
<mrgoodcat> but he's on debian wheezy so the kernel version number isn't bumping on security updates. so i can't tell which package he is running
<mrgoodcat> the kernel he booted with has the same version number as the current package version
<mrgoodcat> so uname -r doesn't help
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I think Arch has the magic voodoo baked in
<cmaloney> but unaware of Debian packaging it
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: or rather unaware of Debian shipping with it by default
<cmaloney> try searching for ksplice, kpatch, or kgraft in the packages list
<cmaloney> It appears that ksplice is packaged for Ubuntu
<cmaloney> Hah, I was thinking earlier that I should listen to some Ozric Tentacles this morinng
<cmaloney> put the Squeezebox on random album shuffle and this came up:
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Cat DNA by Ozric Tentacles on Become The Other
<cmaloney> Actually it's Spice Doubt
<mrgoodcat> arch does not have the voodoo baked in. i just had to reboot my server this morning to get the new kernel running
<jrwren> debian and ubuntu don't use bash as their default shell. they use dash. It doesn't lessen the impact of shellshock.
<jrwren> or maybe it does lessen it, but it is still scary.
<mrgoodcat> it is still scary
<mrgoodcat> also, some services may explicitly use bash as their default shell in /etc/passwd
<jrwren> May, but don't by default AFAIK
<jrwren> hrm, seems the postgres account does.
<mrgoodcat> nginx too iirc
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: i have nginx installed. it doesn't install a special account.
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: it uses www-data, just like apache.
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: nginx MIGHT be vulnerable if a cgi uses /bin/bash, just like apache.
<jrwren> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2351881/Inside-Americas-worst-hotel-The-stomach-churning-reviews-guests-stayed-legendary-Detroit-dump-shut-down.html   admit I've been in a room, but not slept.
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/hDnxZ - Inside America's worst hotel: The stomach-churning reviews from guests who stayed at legendary Detroit dump before it shut down | Daily Mail Online
<cmaloney> I think I need someone to watch my butt because it feels like I'm dragging it behind me
<cmaloney> I don't want to accidentally lose it.
<_stink_> you used to be able to put an ad for that on craigslist
<_stink_> no pun intended
<cmaloney> seriously?
<_stink_> no it's a bad joke about adult services.
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001: please laugh
<ColonelPanic001> hah
<_stink_> thanks
 * ColonelPanic001 bills _stink_ for services rendered
<_stink_> >:|
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> I think I'm going to bill _stink_ for mental images rendered.
<_stink_> mail returned: recipient not at this address
<cmaloney> I sent a bitcoin bill
<_stink_> damn!
<cmaloney> I think I'm going to stop subscribing to This Week in Tech
<cmaloney> the last episode where Baratunde and the guy who wrote "Hatching Twitter" talked over Steve Gibson made me mad.
<cmaloney> I think the words "what is the practical application of ..." should be a signal to anyone that they're being an idiotic pundit.
<mrgoodcat> osx just updated bash
<mrgoodcat> way to be on your game apple
<mrgoodcat> anybody heard of vipe?
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: That means that someone out there is still using XServe. :)
<mrgoodcat> what do you mean?
<cmaloney> Apple updating bash. :)
<cmaloney> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xserve
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/XuXRDG - Xserve - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mrgoodcat> right i get that, why does apple updating bash have anything to do with xserve though?
<mrgoodcat> clients are affected too
<cmaloney> I'm just messing
<mrgoodcat> ah
<mrgoodcat> because DHCP clients are vulnerable if i'm understanding properly
<cmaloney> Only on evil networks
<mrgoodcat> right
<mrgoodcat> well 'evil' is assumed when talking about vulns
<brousch_> I think you can still run xserve in a VM on OSX
<mrgoodcat> probably
<mrgoodcat> WMU still uses XServe
<mrgoodcat> i had to administer it
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-09-30
<mrgoodcat> anybody here really familiar with sqlalchemy?
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: maybe
<mrgoodcat> having trouble running out of memory
<mrgoodcat> trying to put together a toy program to run some statistics on IRC logs for computer club
<mrgoodcat> but the logs are pretty big
<mrgoodcat> i'm running with just a small subset and still running out of memory
<rick_h_> so the irc logs are in the db?
<jrwren> if the logs are in the db, then use db aggregates.
<rick_h_> yea, need more details to figure out what's up
<widox> rick_h_: get your new moto x yet?
<rick_h_> widox: no :( ship date of oct 13 but people are getting theirs early
<rick_h_> widox: but not me yet
<rick_h_> I was hoping it come before I head out of the country this weekend but not sure now.
<widox> sad
<rick_h_> yea, oh well
<widox> you going to at&t now?
<rick_h_> t-mobile
<widox> oh
<widox> I'm about to just get the verizon one
<rick_h_> yea, will keep wife and mifi on verizon but move myself to t-mobile to try it out and gain freedom
<rick_h_> it's only 16mb :(
<rick_h_> at least in the store
<widox> on Fri they released the ability to use the motomaker thingy and get 32GB
<rick_h_> and no real moto maker  setup, I'm getting the teak wood and such
<rick_h_> yea, some of the verizon ones were shipping before the original order ones
<widox> that's the only reason I'm getting it
<widox> yeah, they have one or two pre-made ones that are only 16GB still
<widox> and they are just black or bamboo
<rick_h_> yea, those don't appeal to me
<widox> agreed
<rick_h_> we'll see, also eagerly awaiting the nexux 9
<rick_h_> hopefully some news later in oct
<widox> perpetual anticipation
<rick_h_> wheee
<widox> :D
<widox> well, I would order it. if the site was working...
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> yea, it had all kinds of issues release day
<mrgoodcat> morning
<mrgoodcat> rick_h_: sorry to ask a question then ditch. i was in class so i probably shouldn't have been on irc anyways
<rick_h_> mrgoodcat: all good
<rick_h_> it's how irc works
<mrgoodcat> i figured it out fwiw
<rick_h_> cool
<mrgoodcat> https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-toolkit
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/RF6bMp - jonathanslenders/python-prompt-toolkit · GitHub
<mrgoodcat> python repl with syntax hilighting and multi-line editing
<wolfger> God I love regex. That is all.
<jrwren> greg-g: how is the new boss?
<jrwren> wolfger: if you love regex, you'll love LL parers.
<wolfger> Hmm. Maybe.
<wolfger> btw: if anybody here is wanting an Ello invite, toss me your e-mail.
<rick_h_> how about an ello nuke bomb death explosion of doom?
<brousch_> what is ello?
<rick_h_> run now!
<brousch_> Is it like Yo, but longer?
<jrwren> ad free social network: https://ello.co
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/UZQ6zs - Ello
<jrwren> although, they already are evil says someone: https://aralbalkan.com/notes/ello-goodbye/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/dskhL5 - Aral Balkan — Ello, goodbye.
<wolfger> rick_h_: if you want a nuke bomb death explosion of doom, I'm sure the NSA is now watching you and ready to deliver. :-)
<wolfger> Yeah, ever new thing will always have somebody ready to call it evil.
<wolfger> Wow. So, taking money from venture capitalists == evil?
<jrwren> wolfger: well, I used the evil word. That is my hyperbole.
<brousch_> they sold out, man!
<jrwren> but yes, that article is suggesting that by taking VC and offering a free service you are compromising something about your users, becuase they aren't customers.
<jrwren> Its a fair argument.
<brousch_> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ello-is-already-infested-with-spammers-and-bots
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/oO5F1W - Ello Is Already Infested With Spammers and Bots | Motherboard
<jrwren> Investors want returns. If you aren't charging $ for something, how will you get returns?
<wolfger> They have already stated their business plan is to sell features. So they are planning to turn their investors a profit without selling their users out. Five minutes of research would have told him that.
<wolfger> and yeah, the spambots are as bad as they were on Twitter. They need to do something about that.
<jrwren> wolfger: :(  internet and stuff.
<jrwren> I have keybase.io invites if anyone wants.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Yeah, I have zero interest in Ello
<cmaloney> I think App.net sapped any curiousity from me.
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: do you use keybase?
<mrgoodcat> as in actually use, not just have an account
<aisrael> jrwren: looks interesting. I'd take an invite if you still have one
<mrgoodcat> wolfger: ello doesn't work so great with chrome
<mrgoodcat> i don't see any posts in friends or noise... am i doing something wrong?
<wolfger> Hmm. None at all? That's odd. I use Chrome too.
<wolfger> although I think maybe they are having some problems today. A post I made earlier seems to have disappeared.
<mrgoodcat> ok
<mrgoodcat> maybe load issues
<mrgoodcat> i'll give them some time to figure it out
<mrgoodcat> i tried in chrome and firefox
<wolfger> just @'d you
<wolfger> it's definitely not a finished product yet
<mrgoodcat> yup. not seeing your post
<mrgoodcat> on my profile or friends stream
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: no, not really.
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: same here. i made an account, but i almost never feel the need to encrypt a message
<mrgoodcat> and since none of my friends use keybase or even know what pgp/gpg is, it would be useless to encrypt anyways
<jrwren> aisrael: i only have your @canonical, is that oK?
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: part of the point is it can make things easier for those friends.
<mrgoodcat> no i get it. but nobody is going to install something just to read a message i sent them
<mrgoodcat> especially if it takes more than one click
<aisrael> jrwren: adam@adamisrael.com would be good
<aisrael> but not a problem either way
<wolfger> mrgoodcat: looks like they got it fixed. My missing post re-appeared, as did your posts
<greg-g> jrwren: haven't met him yet :)
<cmaloney> her
<greg-g> eh?
<cmaloney> I did a Google search for Wikimedia new boss
<greg-g> Lila (ED) started a while ago (4ish months?) and I've met her/had meetins with her.
<greg-g> VP of Engineering was announced yesterday
<cmaloney> Ah, n/m
<greg-g> https://blog.wikimedia.org/2014/09/29/damon-sicore-joins-wmf-as-vice-president-of-engineering/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/ui8oGZ - Damon Sicore joins WMF as Vice President of Engineering « Wikimedia blog
<greg-g> aka, my boss's boss
<cmaloney> sunglasses and a sweater. You're doomed. :)
<greg-g> The Dude
<greg-g> he, SF beaches are cold yet sunny, it makes sense ;)
<greg-g> hey*
 * greg-g grumbles about SF beaches
<brousch_> Hm, why are they cold if you are so far south?
<greg-g> brousch_: we aren't
<brousch_> not as far south as i thought
<greg-g> brousch_: you'd be one of the many tourists who packs wrong when the visit SF and end up buying a $30 "I <3 SF" sweatshirt ;)
<brousch_> 55F is shorts weather
<wolfger> +1
<brousch_> You have to remember I grew up swimming in Lake MI
<greg-g> sure, until the sea breeze comes in
<greg-g> sure, that might be true
<greg-g> but the majority of tourists think "SF" == "warm"
<greg-g> they're wrong :)
<greg-g> especially at 5pm where the temp drops 15 degrees in 10 minutes and the fog rolls in. Bam, out by the beach 45 minutes from your car/hotel without a jacket? you're fucked.
<greg-g> that's why everyone wears hoodies/light jackets all the time, every day requires them, just not all day.
<brousch_> heh
<cmaloney> Is it too early for heavy drinking?
<wolfger> cmaloney: it's never too early for heavy drinking, but it is situationally inadvisable if you are at work, or about to drive, or ...
<cmaloney> I'm at work at the moment. Situationally advisable is relative. :)
<wolfger> greg-g: mmm.... San Francisco.... http://sfcraftbeerfest.com/tix
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/CCeDYq - TICKETS - SF Craft Beer Fest
<wolfger> one of the things I love about work-from-home days is I can start drinking whenever. :-)  But not heavily.
<jrwren> hence the zuckerburg zip up hoodie?
<greg-g> jrwren: /me is wearing one right now :)
<cmaloney> greg-g - gangsta
<greg-g> damn it feels good
<wolfger> :-D
<wolfger> Hide your printers. greg-g has a baseball bat.
<brousch_> A real gangsta-ass wikier makes his edits right
<greg-g> haha
<jrwren> greg-g: i'm wearing one right now too :)
 * cmaloney is not hip enough for hoodies
<cmaloney> I prefer my sweaters to be 100% acrylic.
<jrwren> cmaloney: really?
<jrwren> i prefer cashmire.
<greg-g> wool or gtfo
<jrwren> cashmire > wool.
<greg-g> baaah
<greg-g> (get it?)
<jrwren> hehehe.
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> cashmere is wool++ :)
<greg-g> yeah, I'm just also cheap and want something I'm ok getting a hole in it
<jrwren> ah, truth.
<brousch_> cashmere hoodie?
<jrwren> brousch_: that would be SWEET
<jrwren> brousch_: now I really want one.
<cmaloney> Apparently there are three things you don't talk about: politics, religion, and fiber-content of sweaters. :)
<jrwren> Marino is an acceptable substitute when cashmere isn't available.
<brousch_> Dan?
<jrwren> you can keep that angora :p
<jrwren> oddly, I think wool hoodies are a common fasion item in womens fasion. I don't know if I've ever seen one in mens.
<greg-g> sexism sucks
<jrwren> yes, what is that quote from UN floor last week?
<greg-g> dunno
<cmaloney> "Men and women should all know the joys of pink angora sweaters"?
<jrwren> i'm thinking of Emma Watson's #heforshe speech. Something about men suffering at the hands of male stereotypes.
<cmaloney> Or was that Ed Wood.
<jrwren> I WANT A CABLE KNIT CASHMERE HOODIE!!!  SEXISM!!!
<jrwren> i found the quote.
<jrwren> "We don’t often talk about men being imprisoned by gender stereotypes, but I can see that they are"
<jrwren> they can't wear ping angora cable knit hoodies!
<brousch_> I love how Mozilla keeps fighting the open fight https://gigaom.com/2014/06/20/this-firefox-os-powered-streaming-stick-is-mozillas-answer-to-chromecast-exclusive-video/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/kcm0Os - This Firefox OS-powered streaming stick is Mozilla’s answer to Chromecast (exclusive video) — Tech News and Analysis
<cmaloney> http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/09/30/ebay-to-spin-off-paypal-adopting-strategy-backed-by-icahn
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/rYMSOH - EBay to Spin Off PayPal, Adopting Icahn's Strategy - NYTimes.com
<cmaloney> Now eBay can finally die in peace.
<jrwren> I love it too!  Yay Mozilla!
<brousch_> I feel bad for using nothing from Mozilla any more
<jrwren> you should feel terrible. I know I do.
<brousch_> I looked at firefox OS, but it seems so primitive
<mrgoodcat> and the firefox browser is really not fun to develop for at all
<jrwren> its not?
<jrwren> is it divergent that much from chrome?
<rick_h_> no, it's a pita to work on extensions and such vs chrome
<greg-g> I heard the Fx dev tools are leap frogging Chrome again
<jrwren> oh! extensions.
<cmaloney> http://www.slashgear.com/why-pebble-just-added-fitness-tracking-and-what-comes-next-30348436/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/NsQvZm - Why Pebble just added fitness tracking, and what comes next - SlashGear
<cmaloney> Apparently Pebble is getting background tasks with the latest update.
<brousch_> But they still use C for development
<cmaloney> brousch_: Explain to me why that's a problem? :)
<brousch_> Because I don't like C
<widox> ff is moving their extension dev stuff away from the current Python build tool to a node/npm approach - which I guess is supposed to make for a better dev experience
<widox> https://github.com/mozilla/jpm
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/AmMrWI - mozilla/jpm · GitHub
<brousch_> Just goes to show that anything that can be written in Javascript will be
<jrwren> I love C.
<_stink_> i just wish ff would settle on *anything* for extension dev, stick with it, and update their damn docs.
<rick_h_> hah
<wolfger> Yeah, Emma Watson delivered an awesome speech. But if I say, "yeah! sexism is keeping me from wearing a skirt!" it's just going to make people think that maybe sexism is a good thing after all...
<brousch_> wolfger: Don't you wear kilts?
<wolfger> Only at SCA events, where people don't think it's odd.
<wolfger> also, wool kilts are too hot for casual wear. I want something lighter and less itchy.
<jrwren> wolfger: sexism never kept me from wearing a skirt :p
<wolfger> jrwren: I didn't realize you wore skirts
<jrwren> wolfger: i haven't in years. Ever since that dude kicked my ass for wearing one.
<jrwren> lol, I wish I were joking.
<greg-g> Did ya'll ever see me with my long hair? When it went down past by shoulders?
<greg-g> I also at one point didn't have a beard. And ran/exercised a lot.
<greg-g> I pulled off awesome drag :)
<jrwren> greg-g: ha! nice.
<jrwren> greg-g: I don't think I ever knew you then. I saw a pic once.
<wolfger> jrwren: I would posit that if you haven't worn one since you got your butt kicked for wearing one, then sexism is most certainly stopping you.
<wolfger> greg-g: I don't think I've ever seen you without a beard. I'm not sure I can imagine it.
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren> wolfger: twas a long time ago.
<greg-g> I don't think I have any digital photos of me in drag, but there's some on FB of me with long hair
<wolfger> you can see a pic of me in a skirt on fb... no drag, either. I was dressed as Hotei for halloween (otherwise known as "fat buddha")
<greg-g> oh right, that photo, I almost successfully forgot it ;)
<wolfger> I naired all my hair off
<wolfger> that was a freaky feeling
<jrwren> someone recently posted a photo of me on FB in full drag from 19yrs ago
<greg-g> nice
<wolfger> when you're a hairy dude and suddenly have no hair, everything tingles.
<wolfger> greg-g: glad I reminded you then :-D
<greg-g> wolfger: you're making it worse now
<greg-g> "everything tingles"
<wolfger> good
<greg-g> :P
 * _stink_ tries to erase last two minutes from his brain
 * brousch_ realizes he has wolfger on FB. Tries not to look
<wolfger> brousch_: you know you can't resist
<_stink_> it's like the call of the void
<brousch_> DOS on chromebook https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dosbox-for-google-chrome/jhceknlmaggijlkkcemdaghpniimajhd?hl=en-US
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/kNejBi - DOSBox for Google Chrome™ - Chrome Web Store
<cmaloney> brousch_: That's awesome
<brousch_> I thought you might have some "use" for it
<cmaloney> Probably not.
<cmaloney> But installed it for grins
<jrwren> does the VGA work? can I play old Sierra games in it?
<cmaloney> Dosbox? It's basically the foundation of 60% of the gog games site.
<cmaloney> http://www.gog.com/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/3akW - GOG.com
<cmaloney> http://www.gog.com/games##search=sierra&sort=bestselling&page=1
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Mlmshh - Games ● GOG.com
<cmaloney> Though not sure if they'll run under Chrome.
<cmaloney> I had some difficulty getting Theme Hospital running
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Bearing The Serpents Lamb by Job for a Cowboy on Genesis
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-01
<rick_h_> widox: woot, motox shipped here thurs
<rick_h_> widox: so no chc with it though
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Did you see that Pebble now has a backgrounding api?
<cmaloney> Which means it's a pedometer. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, they were working on that api a long while ago
<rick_h_> I didn't realize it wasn't out yet
<cmaloney> Released today.
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> grrrr stop disconnecting ssh wtf
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84NI5fjTfpQ <- This is not a parody
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/ui3DSy - Introducing Windows 10 - the best Windows yet - YouTube
<jrwren> cmaloney: omg. laughing so hard at that
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, it's so unintentionally terrible.
<wolfger> Watching the Win 10 video posted last night... OMG, the hair!
<rick_h_> they didn't go windows X ? :P
<wolfger> it's like a sideways mullet had a baby with a Beatles cut
<mrgoodcat> morning
<mrgoodcat> i think bookiebot needs a full rewrite
<mrgoodcat> i'm through chasing down stupid bugs because i was too stupid or lazy to do it the right way
<mrgoodcat> going to redo it with twisted and sqlalchemy i think
<cmaloney> Good morning
<wolfger> http://askubuntu.com/questions/530991/how-do-i-remove-bash
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/6GM76M - How do i remove bash? - Ask Ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> oh dear god
<mrgoodcat> i don't even know if i should click that
<brousch_> finally, the answer is to install Windows!
<wolfger> Welcome to the year of Linux on the Desktop. It has finally arrived.
<cmaloney> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=4k
<cmaloney> sudo !!
<wolfger> although the question does make me wonder what would happen if I opened a bash shell and typed "sudo apt-get uninstall bash"
<dzho> the memory resident copy would just chortle along, like anything else that gets updated
<dzho> this is what vm's are for: playing with this sort of thing
<dzho> I think you'd get stopped cold in your tracks just due to dependency hell, but that's probably what the link mentions so meh
<mrgoodcat> apt-cache rdepends bash
<mrgoodcat> apt-cache rdepends bash | grep -v i386 | wc -l
<mrgoodcat> i get 42 dependencies of bash on my system
<mrgoodcat> worth noting that this is direct dependencies and the dependency tree is likely a lot bigger
<wolfger> now recurse dependancies of those 42
<wolfger> hmm... 42.... curious number ;-)
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> 51 on my arch laptop
<mrgoodcat> there are definitely some curious dependencies actually...
<mrgoodcat> i wonder why nano would require bash
<mrgoodcat> wow... 608 dependencies on my arch system if you check recursively...
<dzho> I wonder how many of those things really need bash versus could be fine with dash
<dzho> or "sh"
<dzho> I find it curious that /bin/sh does not go through alternatives, but straight to /bin/dash
<dzho> I'm sure there's a reason.
<wolfger> doesn't dash depend on bash?
<wolfger> hmm. I does not. I must have read that wrong earlier
<jrwren> no. dash has nothing to do with bash.
<jrwren> as for /bin/sh alternatives, I htink if you search you'll find nice debian discussiosn on that.
<wolfger> bash depends on dash
<jrwren> https://wiki.debian.org/Shell
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/X56Efa - Shell - Debian Wiki
<jrwren> bash depends on dash? Is that some nonsense debianism too?
<wolfger> must be
<jrwren> I don't see where bash depends on dash.
<wolfger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/bash
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/4E60YS - Ubuntu – Details of package bash in utopic
<jrwren> wolfger: bash-completion & bash-doc   not bash.
<jrwren> wolfger: and those are suggests and recommends not depends
<jrwren> wolfger: I always roll with --no-install-recommends :)
<wolfger> jrwren: what are you talking about?
<jrwren> wolfger: there is no depends on bash at the link you pasted.
<wolfger> that is the bash package, showing it depends on dash
<wolfger> which you said you didn't see
<jrwren> wolfger: so weird. dpkg -p on trusty does not have that same list.
<wolfger> hmm
<jrwren> it likely isnt' a real dep, but one which comes from dash being deeply engrained in the heart of debian.
<mrgoodcat> apt-cache rdepends bash doesn't show a dependency on dash
<mrgoodcat> wait thats reverse
<jrwren> whoa, apt-cache show does show dash listed as dep, but dpkg -p does not
<jrwren> well, pre-depends. whatever that means.   sounds like a health product.
<wolfger> rofl
<wolfger> pre-depends, for when you almost lose control
<mrgoodcat> a dependency will halt the installation, a pre-dependency won't even let it start
<jrwren> oh, yup, its a debian packaging ism. pre-depends is so that the package can be unpacked.
<mrgoodcat> usually it has to do with tools used during the install process
<jrwren> you need a shell to run preinst script.
<jrwren> except that you don't, because /var/lib/dpkg/info/bash.preinst is an ELF binary
<jrwren> its only /var/lib/dpkg/info/bash.postrm that uses dash.  LAME!
<wolfger> nerd. :-D
<wolfger> also: lame is not at all a dependency.
<jrwren> nerd. :)
<mrgoodcat> that ELF may use dash in some way
<wolfger> Wow. Dick's Sporting Goods just sent me an e-mail about a golf driver that's "only" $249 ($150 off original price). They do realize that I *just* bought an entire set of clubs from them for $85, right? Are they trying to scare me away from the sport?
<wolfger> and who spends $399 on a single golf club? That's nuts.
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: strings the elf :)
<mrgoodcat> not sure what my driver cost
<mrgoodcat> but it was more than i'd care to pay
<jrwren> who golfs?
<mrgoodcat> got it as a gift
<mrgoodcat> i golf
<wolfger> I golfed once. Liked it enough to buy the cheapest set of clubs I could find.
<jrwren> i golfed a few times. I decided i do not like it.
<wolfger> what part do you not like: the sunshine, the fresh air, or the exercise?
<wolfger> but back on topic, sort of....
<wolfger> I know an elf that uses dash. SqueakyHoHo.
<jrwren> I don't like the golf.
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> mostly the golfing part
<jrwren> sunshine, fresh air and exercise are had countless other ways.
<mrgoodcat> mountainbiking :)
<jrwren> i like that.
<mrgoodcat> i spend more time mountainbiking than just about any other outdoor activity
<jrwren> roadbiking, basketball, tennis, anything but golf plz.
<mrgoodcat> maybe waterskiing
<mrgoodcat> i waterski a lot
<mrgoodcat> but mountainbike is year round for me, waterski is not
<jrwren> year round in MI?
<cmaloney> wolfger: Who buys $400 clubs? People who think gaining an extra 5 yards is worth $400
<cmaloney> even though you could argue the club has nothing to do with it.
<wolfger> ...
<wolfger> people who think the *possibility* of gaining 5 yards is worth $400
<brousch_> mrgoodcat: Are you the one who used to waterski in an artificial lake near Grand Rapids?
<wolfger> I need to meet more of these people, because they have lots of money and little sense.
<brousch_> cmaloney: The club has something to do with it once you go beyond a minimum skill level
<cmaloney> brousch_: Bull. I'd argue it's more about what properties you imbue into the club than actual club-dynamics
<brousch_> wat?
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: yea
<cmaloney> I used to play golf when I was a kid. I sucked horribly.
<mrgoodcat> brousch_: also, yes
<brousch_> mrgoodcat: What was that place called?
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: isn't that code?
<brousch_> My mom didn't believe me when I told her about it, and I couldn't find it anywhere
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: club quality has a much bigger effect than you might guess
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: if you mean cold, then sometimes
<mrgoodcat> brousch_: placid waters
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: I'll give you that carbon fiber or graphite shafts may have more "whip" than the old steel shafts
<cmaloney> or the wood shafts.
<cmaloney> but not much beyond that
<mrgoodcat> i like stiffer shafts actually. i like my steel shaft
<cmaloney> All of the aerodynamics nonsense for the driver is rubbish
<mrgoodcat> the heads are a lot bigger now, and the club faces are shaped differently and made of different metals
<mrgoodcat> so you get more control
<mrgoodcat> the new clubs are a lot easier to hit
<mrgoodcat> and the high-end clubs are a lot lighter, so it takes less muscle to control the club head the same way
<cmaloney> I'll bet you in 5 years the club heads will get smaller because someone will win a tourney with smaller heads.
<cmaloney> and then the aerodynamic nonsense will kick in again
<brousch_> It's more about club face shape, materials, internal reinforcement, etc
<mrgoodcat> i think more likely it will be a rule change that makes the large heads disallowed
<mrgoodcat> the large head clubs are stupidly easy to hit with
<brousch_> There is already a limit on head size
<mrgoodcat> yea, i think it will be smaller soon though
<jrwren> linux people play golf. I need to become a BSD people. Moar anti-establishment hippie bears there.
<brousch_> In the PGA
<mrgoodcat> the pros are already complaining
<cmaloney> jrwren: I have a set of clubs that are yours for the taking
<jrwren> cmaloney: i have a set of clubs that are yours for the taking.
<cmaloney> circa 1989
<cmaloney> jrwren: Hah.
<brousch_> I used to play golf ~40 times/yr, now i play probably 5
<wolfger> Man, I wish I'd know there were clubs for the taking before I bought some :-p
<mrgoodcat> there's also a limit on the coefficient of restitution on both club heads and balls
<wolfger> and if the large drivers are "stupid easy", I must be beyond stupid because I suck with the driver. My best drives at the range are with my hybrid.
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> or, you bought an 85$ set and your club is heavy as shit because it has the large head thats all the rage but inexpensive materials
<wolfger> that could be too
<wolfger> maybe I need to buy a driver that costs 4-5 times the entire price of my set so I play better. :-P :-P :-P
<brousch_> It usually means there is a fundamental problem with your swing
<mrgoodcat> yea
<brousch_> Until you have a good, consistent swing, your clubs don't matter much
<mrgoodcat> i'd fix the swing before spending money on new clubs
<wolfger> brousch_: that's what I figured too
<mrgoodcat> i play with a super old set just fine
<mrgoodcat> my driver is my only club less than 10 years old
<brousch_> I played for 2 years with small, wooden headed 1,3,5 woods to force a controlled, consistent swing. After that i went back to real drivers and picked up 40 yards on my drives and eliminated slicing
<mrgoodcat> most of mine are ~1995ish
<wolfger> I have an urge now to rewatch Caddyshack and Happy Gilmore
<cmaloney> Thank goodness we didn't get into talking about Bowling Balls.
<wolfger> Heh. I'm perfectly happy with rental balls
<brousch_> I used to bowl as often as I golfed. I still do
<wolfger> What Michigan needs more of is curling.
<widox> rick_h_: ooo. nice!
<mrgoodcat> bowling is fun but i can never seem to get over the 150-160 hump
<brousch_> PRactice your spares
<wolfger> I thought the 150-160 hump was in golf... :-D
<brousch_> yikes
<wolfger> actually, I have no idea what my golf score was the one time I played. I doubt it was that bad
<wolfger> I also doubt it was good, or anything approaching good
<mrgoodcat> i'm usually +7 or so per 9 holes
<mrgoodcat> sometimes better sometimes a lot worse
<wolfger> Oh geez. I just realized I still had a button on Chrome saying "Note in Reader", which was for Google Reader. *sigh* RIP, dear Reader.
<cmaloney> wolfger: newsblur is the new hotness.
<wolfger> Yes, I love Newsblur. I still miss GReader though
<wolfger> They're making a live-action Tetris movie? This has to be a hoax. Please let it be a hoax.
<wolfger> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-29443728
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/QAorz6 - BBC News - Tetris to become movie blockbuster
<cmaloney> wolfger: I'm sure they're using "blockbuster" in the ironic sense
<cmaloney> as in it's a movie about blocks, and it's sure to be a bust.
<wolfger> one line at a time....
<wolfger> well, 4 lines at a time if you're good
<cmaloney> They've been threatening this movie for a while.
<wolfger> I wish they would resume threatening us with a Neuromancer movie.
<wolfger> I think Johnny Mnemonic killed that for us though.
<cmaloney> wolfger: I doubt they'll make a workable version of that.
<wolfger> cmaloney: just give it to Marvel Studios. They can do no wrong, apparently.
 * wolfger willfully forgets the first Wolverine movie and the Hulk movies
<mrgoodcat> i didn't completely hate the hulk movies
<cmaloney> "i didn't completely hate" is a pretty damning endorsement
<cmaloney> "It was film and did not make my eyes bleed"
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Belligerence by Nuclear
<cmaloney> rar rar rar rar
<greg-g> a coworker shared this video in our staff channel, and I appreciated it and it actually made me homesick for the midwest: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYws8biwOYc
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/biH46 - Spose - I'm Awesome - YouTube
<greg-g> that won't give you any context to what you're about to watch/hear
<cmaloney> Yay, new tips for my ER headphones
<cmaloney> now I can't hear anything from the outside world. :)
<cmaloney> Also: new OMC release after an unexpected hiatus.
<wolfger> cmaloney: +1 to shutting out the outside world
<greg-g> er headphones?
<wolfger> http://www.breakingfittslaw.com/comic/office-bulldozer/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/NszHlw - Breaking Fitts's Law » Office Bulldozer
<cmaloney> Entymotic Research
<cmaloney> greg-g: ^^
<greg-g> ahh
<brousch_> I don't suppose any of you are participating in this weekend's Code Michigan event?
<brousch_> http://www.eventbrite.com/o/code-michigan-4265518069
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/PkujUu - Code Michigan - Eventbrite
<_stink_> looks neat, but no
<cmaloney> Again, first I'm hearing of it.
<cmaloney> And it appears either sold out or needs Facebook to access (which is blocked)
<brousch_> cmaloney: You are so out of touch
<brousch_> Ah, Detroit is sold out. Newago still has slots
<wolfger> Head up to Marquette...
<cmaloney> How about "no".
<brousch_> Marquette may get snow this weekend
<wolfger> Well yeah... It is October after all.
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's last track - Defleshed by Nuclear on Jehovirus [1 Oct 2014, 15:40]
<cmaloney> bah
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's last track - Defleshed by Nuclear on Jehovirus [1 Oct 2014, 15:40]
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Scarlatti: Sonata in E Major, L. 430/K. 531 by Wendy Carlos on Switched-On Boxed Set: Highlights
<cmaloney> There we go
<cmaloney> Probably the only way I'll ever afford the digital recordings of these albums: http://www.amazon.com/Switched-On-Boxed-Johann-Sebastian-Bach/dp/B00002DDS5
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/yoSSWb - Amazon.com: Switched-On Boxed Set: Music
<cmaloney> .np squeekyhoho
<bookiebot> squeekyhoho's current track - Vol. 1 - Prelude by Neurotech
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-02
<cmaloney> Evening
<gamerchick02> howdy cmaloney
<gamerchick02> what's news?
<gamerchick02> in pjs so no CHC tonight. been cleaning my stupid oven. blech
<cmaloney> gamUgh
<cmaloney> bah, she left.
<cmaloney> How's the morning so far?
<cmaloney> brousch_: I'm really looking forward to this MUG meeting
<cmaloney> we've got prizes to give away. :)
<brousch_> Are there other talks?
<cmaloney> tbemus is talking about OwnCloud
<brousch_> In case I'm carjacked and stabbed in Detroit
<cmaloney> and we're giving away Raspberry Pi B+ machines
<cmaloney> brousch_: I'll give a talk about how we successfully lured another west-sider over to their dooooooom
<brousch_> Another?
<cmaloney> Also: 696 doesn't go through Detroit.
<cmaloney> I've said too much
<brousch_> Everything East of Ann Arbor is Detroit
<brousch_> Ypsilanti is Detroit
<cmaloney> Ypsi is not Detroit
<cmaloney> They have their own problems. :)
<brousch_> You can see the transition as you drive west to east through ypsi
<cmaloney> yes, that's called transitioning into civilization. ;)
<cmaloney> eg: No Stucky's or Friendly's on this side of the state. ;)
<brousch_> If Detroit is civilization, I want nothing to do with being civilized
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> https://jujucharms.com/precise/owncloud-16/?text=owncloud
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/LHnj3W - Juju Admin
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> rick_h_: I so wish you were in town for next MUG meeting
<cmaloney> we're talking about OwnCloud
<rick_h_> :(
<cmaloney> That would be perfect to demo.
<_stink_> damn tuesday mug
<_stink_> i want to come harass brousch_
<brousch_> Probably good rick_h_ won't be there. I won't have to worry about how embarrassing my code is
<brousch_> I'll use 81 character line length just to give him an aneurism
<_stink_> haha
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> We're recording the meeting so he'll know. :)
<mrgoodcat> lol
<cmaloney> There, I finally subscribed to rick_h_'s flickr feed.
<cmaloney> (using rss)
<rick_h_> hah, good luckj
<cmaloney> Well, I'll at least see some of your images
<bookiebot> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2367-1/ USN-2367-1: OpenSSL update
<cmaloney> mrgoodcat: Nice. :)
<bookiebot> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2368-1/ USN-2368-1: OpenVPN vulnerability
<rick_h_> widox: motox in hand, it's big...big. fast, great looking screen, and the button in the back is nice
<brousch_> Baby got back
<brousch_> button?
<rick_h_> pretty much
<brousch_> This is cracking me up http://lolnein.com/comics/smartphones2.gif
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/aRyizu - image/gif
<widox> rick_h_: yah, its a biggie
<widox> rick_h_: what do you mean button in the back?
<rick_h_> widox: the dimple under the camera
<rick_h_> and the t-mobile fail begins :(
<brousch_> OMG t-mobile? Why not just use dial-up?
<widox> rick_h_: I don't remember it being an operational button
<rick_h_> widox: not a button
<widox> dimple?
<brousch_> So you just rub it?
<widox> brousch_: not a niple, a dimple
<brousch_> But you stick your finger in it and rub, correct?
<widox> I suppose you could rub it...
<widox> its nice to hold the phone with, anyway
<rick_h_> ok, t-mobile-ized
<rick_h_> now verizon is not playing nice with my plans
<brousch_> rick_h_: Could you run from your mifi all the time in the US and just use t-mobile overseas?
<rick_h_> brousch_: well my mifi is my backup plan for the t-mobile test
<rick_h_> brousch_: I've got a full bars 4g signal here at the house though
<rick_h_> and yea, using it overseas is something I'm looking forward to. Will try it out this wekeend
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-03
<rick_h_> evening
<rick_h_> brousch_: t-mobile can't be all that bad http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/989646138
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/KbldwG - Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
<widox> rick_h_: yum!
<widox> beats my home comcast...
<rick_h_> beats my ATT
<mrgoodcat> beats my comcast too
<mrgoodcat> $gf.wow is faster tho
<rick_h_> yea, but that's not mobile with a tower
<rick_h_> that's what blows me away
<bookiebot> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2369-1/ USN-2369-1: file vulnerability
<mrgoodcat> right
<mrgoodcat> the verizon LTE used to be at least that fast before everybody got on it
<mrgoodcat> now it's all congested
<rick_h_> I've gotten good 25mb/s and such on my verizon 4g down south a bit
<rick_h_> closer to dtw
<rick_h_> this is 3x faster than my mifi here at home
<mrgoodcat> so you have a tmobile phone and a verizon mifi?
<mrgoodcat> any particular reason?
<rick_h_> yea, I've been on verizon for years
<rick_h_> but with their lack of unlocked phones I can swap sims internationally for I'm fed up
<rick_h_> I use verizon because of best coverage and 4g super fast everywhere
<rick_h_> but trying out t-mobile with my new phone, getting free international data (though slow) to help with travel, and supporting less evil empire a bit
<rick_h_> so bought my own phone, unlocked as can be, and I'm a work from home-body so I can get by with wifi almost all the time
<rick_h_> now that hangouts supports google voice text/sms/calling I really don't even need anything but a data plan
<rick_h_> well data plan + wifi
<rick_h_> but if I hit t-mobile no coverage zone I can whip out the mifi and carry on
<mrgoodcat> has that happened yet?
<rick_h_> has what?
<mrgoodcat> 22:14:50 < rick_h_> but if I hit t-mobile no coverage zone I can whip out the mifi and carry on
<rick_h_> no, been on t-mobile for 5hrs
<mrgoodcat> oh lol
<wolfger> morning
<rick_h_> morn
<mrgoodcat> m
<wolfger> damn you, mrgoodcat. Nobody will be able to undercut that one
<rick_h_> i
<rick_h_> damn, monospace fml can't get thinner really
<rick_h_> cmaloney: might like https://play.pocketcasts.com
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/wnyBZH - Pocket Casts
<rick_h_> I can't find a use case for it, but maybe those that have musical podcasts might like it for playing them over their pc at work
<rick_h_> it's pretty cool with syncing support though.
<greg-g> rick_h_: no about page? just a signin page?
<rick_h_> greg-g: well the main pocketscasts page has some info
<greg-g> and then remove "play." and get an SSL error/warning
<rick_h_> greg-g: it's really early/etc
<rick_h_> oh heh
<rick_h_> http://www.shiftyjelly.com/android/pocketcasts
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Gh1EL - Pocket Casts by Shifty Jelly
<greg-g> SSL cert issued to podcasts.shiftyjelly.com.au
<rick_h_> is that it should redirect you to, failure on their part
<rick_h_> greg-g: it's the android podcast app I've been using for the last year(s)
<greg-g> ah, not a fly-by-night operation :)
<rick_h_> no
<rick_h_> they're long standing just doing a crappy job with that transition
<greg-g> nice "Native variable speed playback"
<rick_h_> yea, that's their new feature on this latest iteration
<cmaloney> I use Pocketcasts at the moment
<cmaloney> rick_h_: ^^
<rick_h_> cmaloney: <3
<cmaloney> Yeah, i like the syncing between tablet / phone
<cmaloney> if the Squeezebox supported Pocketcasts I'd be in podcast-ecstasy
<cmaloney> rick_h_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/02/%23ubuntu-us-mi.txt
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/l45Sjb - text/plain
<cmaloney> [15:15] <cmaloney> I've used both, but prefer pocketcasts
<rick_h_> cmaloney: ah cool
<rick_h_> cmaloney: well now with a web app for desktop support it might be even more awesome for you
<cmaloney> Oh is that what that is?
<cmaloney> Oh fuck. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: i got into the beta program there and it's cool, syncs your place across mobile vs web
<cmaloney> rick_h_: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=se.vaggan.squeezewatch&hl=en_GB
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/rebVve - SqueezeWatch for SmartWatch - Android Apps on Google Play
<rick_h_> so you can listen on your phone, get into work, and then pick up at the url in your browser
<cmaloney> <3<3<3<3
<cmaloney> Is this a subscription?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I think it will be
<rick_h_> cmaloney: free during beta, not sure on how it'll work out long term
<cmaloney> Says $9
<cmaloney> but appears to be a one-time fee
<rick_h_> cmaloney: heh on the app for android wear. My squeezebox is relagated to bleutooth speaker now with the moto stream on it
<rick_h_> just doens't have any value for me over my phone
<cmaloney> rick_h_: you need more music. :)
<rick_h_> I uploaded it all to google music
<rick_h_> 3 weeks later...they've got it all now
<cmaloney> First mistake. :)
<rick_h_> I don't need it
<cmaloney> Feh.
<cmaloney> Well if you ever decide to get rid of it LMK.
<wolfger> bleutooth? Is that a GNU name for bluetooth?
<cmaloney> wolfger: That's the French version
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> practicing my danish
<wolfger> mmmm.... danishes....
<jrwren> danish death metal?
<wolfger> Denmark manufactures beryllium?
<wolfger> It's Friday.... now I just need it to be quitting time, too
<greg-g> 9:35.... the weekend is so far away....
<cmaloney> Danish Death Metal sounds awesome.
<jrwren> how about danish speed metal?
<jrwren> iirc sonata arctica are danes
<greg-g> I'll take a speed infused danish
<cmaloney> Apparently Mercyful Fate and King Diamond are considered as Danish metal
<cmaloney> http://www.metal-archives.com/lists/DK
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/X1FSYL - Browse bands by country - Denmark - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives
<wolfger> go, Uzbekistan!
<wolfger> actually, Uganda surprises me more
<cmaloney> Why should that surprise you? There's plenty of metal bands all over the globe.
<cmaloney> I had a band from Latvia singing in Latvian on the previous show.
<cmaloney> Metal really is a global genre
<rick_h_> hah http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/after-blocking-personal-hotspot-at-hotel-marriott-to-pay-fcc-600000/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/x23eYd - After blocking personal hotspot at hotel, Marriott to pay FCC $600,000 | Ars Technica
<dzho> boo yah
<dzho> ima spread that link around
<dzho> because Cisco peddles this pernicious crap all over
<dzho> I've run into it at two institutions
<dzho> they call it "interference mitigation" or some crap like that
<dzho> which means, of course, that they *create* interference for signals of which they don't approve
<wolfger> cmaloney: Africa (outside of South Africa) doesn't strike me as a metal-loving place
<wolfger> maybe that's just racist
<wolfger> but honestly I've never seen a black man in a metal band (not that I pay overly much attention to metal bands)
<jrwren> I know so little about africa, I hesitate to assume anything.
<greg-g> what was that service you could upload music to and be a dj and others could join your room?
<greg-g> cmaloney: ^
<rick_h_> something .fm
<greg-g> yeah....
<rick_h_> turntable.fm
<jrwren> that site when down though :(
<jrwren> now its something else.
<jrwren> I miss it. I used to be in there all the time.
<greg-g> :(
<greg-g> what was the other one?
<greg-g> there were two competitors I thought
<greg-g> "On December 2, 2013, Turntable officially shutdown the website. After two years providing music interaction with users, Turntable announced that it would focus on Turntable Live. However this was short lived and the last show for Turntable Live was Shinobi Ninja on December 13, 2013. On January 15, 2014, the button to turntable.com from the turntable.fm shutdown page was removed, and an "under maintenance" page was shown to users."
<greg-g> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turntable.fm
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/WYMy4J - Turntable.fm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cmaloney> There was turntable.fm which was the one that was linked to Facebook
<cmaloney> Gah, I'm blanking on the other one
<cmaloney> Nope, it was turntable that I was a part of
<cmaloney> Then the other one was linked to Facebook.
<cmaloney> feh, not sure
<dickweed> you guys talking about plug.dj?
<greg-g> :)
<cmaloney> That said: http://www.metalinjection.net/fm
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/kSAJi - .FM - Your 24/7 Mainline of Streaming Metal Radio - Metal Injection
<greg-g> dickweed: just found out about https://plug.dj/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/7mZYTB - join the party - plug.dj
<dickweed> i <3 plug.dj
<cmaloney> There was another one
<cmaloney> not sure what it is.
<cmaloney> Feh, turntable is the one that had the avatars
<cmaloney> greg-g: But yeah, I remember there was something else that we used
<cmaloney> feh, I don't remember the name
<dickweed> feh shrug.jpg
<cmaloney> regardless, my show is on. :)
<dickweed> feh is my image viewer
<cmaloney> listen and be enlightened.
<cmaloney> i <3 feh
<dickweed> your show as in openmetalcast?
<cmaloney> Yep. I select tracks for Metal Injection for their radio streaming service
<cmaloney> I have a 3 hour slot each week
<cmaloney> it rotates throughout the week though
<cmaloney> Friday is from 3-6
<cmaloney> Sat: 12-3
<cmaloney> Sun: 9-12
<cmaloney> etc.
<dickweed> lol i love the openmetalcast ad
<dickweed> "sharing is stupid"
<cmaloney> Thank you. :)
<dickweed> i lol'd
<dickweed> my dad lol'd
<dickweed> alwp
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> hope you stuck with the streadm
<cmaloney> T-Rex Quiet == Awesome.
<dickweed> yea i'm still listening
<dickweed> i like this one a lot better than the last one
<dickweed> bad quality audio tho
<cmaloney> Well, they have some nasty compression
<dickweed> yea thats what i figured
<cmaloney> not just stream compression but the volume leveling compression
<cmaloney> This band is the closest I've found to Tool in the CC-Space.
<cmaloney> (Morgana vs. Morgana)
<dickweed> the whole show is CC i assume?
<cmaloney> Yep
<cmaloney> So if you want to check out some of the tracks LMK and I'll send them to you
<cmaloney> or better still: send the bands some $$
<cmaloney> They need it. :)
<dickweed> have to go now
<cmaloney> have fun.
<dickweed> i'll start listening to the show
<dickweed> lmk when it is
<cmaloney> Thanks. There's also the podcast
<cmaloney> see above.
<cmaloney> They used to post the schedule
<cmaloney> https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/metalinjectionradio%40gmail.com/public/basic.ics
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/kUhFzQ - text/calendar; charset=UTF-8
<greg-g> cmaloney: https://www.jamendo.com/en/artist/352440/morgana-vs.-morgana ?
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/GlXtHc - Morgana vs. Morgana - Royalty Free Music - Jamendo
<greg-g> the band you compared to tool?
<cmaloney> Yep
<cmaloney> greg-g: ^^
<cmaloney> https://mvsm.bandcamp.com/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/9E9wyv - Morgana vs Morgana
<greg-g> cmaloney: ok, I'm liking this, too bad my spanish is so rusty
<greg-g> yep, still good :)
<brousch_> The one dataset I am using for this hackathon has a problem
<brousch_> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the human_address value returned from this should not have the {s and "s escaped. https://gist.github.com/brousch/f82733f491b9fa0bbdf7
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/WydVuc - mi_sos_api_example.py
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-04
<gamerchick02> whew. bookshelves put together. i have two more for tomorrow but i got too tired tonight
<gamerchick02> happy friday evening everyone
<cmaloney> greg-g: Yeah, I don't know much Spanish either
<brousch_> Someone slept overnight at Code Michigan. He is sleeping in a chair with his head on a table and is covered in a Pokemon blanket.
<jrwren> must have been quite the party.
<brousch_> There's a ton of space here, and only about 35 people
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> party
<jrwren> party
<rick_h_> jrwren: all packed up?
<rick_h_> jrwren: bring an umbrella, looking rainy
<jrwren> rick_h_: everything but the laptop :)
<jrwren> rick_h_: really? I'd not have brought an umbrella. Good idea!
<rick_h_> jrwren: yea, had to take mine out of the baggage for soccer this morning
<rick_h_> jrwren: looks like 8 days of rain out of the next 10 checking out the forcast
<jrwren> bummer.
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> hopefully that'll be during hte day while we're working inside :)
<rick_h_> but just in case, I'd suggest a small travel umbrella
<jrwren> yeah!
<jrwren> I love working on rainy days.
<rick_h_> as we end up walking all over for dinners and such
<rick_h_> lack of car means rain is more a pita
<jrwren> yeah. its been a while since i've spent any time in a downtown. I guess it will be nice to do so again :)
<rick_h_> well, going to hang out with the boy until my ride arrives. See you at the airport
<rick_h_> jrwren: I plan on shilling at the wine bar in the airport once I get in, I'll ping you when I'm through security if you're around
<rick_h_> lol /shilling/chilling
<jrwren> rick_h_: i'll be on jrwren@gmail.com gtalk
<jrwren> rick_h_: and facetime, but something tells me you don't have apple devices :)
<rick_h_> :)
<cmaloney> wolfger: Um, https://twitter.com/wolfger/status/518445312302514176
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/ds7yfY - wolfger on Twitter: "Fuck off, @Twitter."
<cmaloney> Not CC-licensed but a Detroit-based band: https://templeofvoid.bandcamp.com/album/of-terror-and-the-supernatural
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/SYURGO - of Terror and the Supernatural | Temple Of Void
<derekv> wth, someone is trying to auth as me to nickserv
<brousch_> cmaloney: How would I find a CC licensed song about waiting?
<cmaloney> brousch_: About waiting?
<brousch_> like in a line
<cmaloney> google: site:bandcamp.com "some rights reserved" waiting
<cmaloney> or "queue"
<brousch_> http://mandopony.bandcamp.com/track/ill-be-waiting-karaoke
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/E2cSX5 - I'll Be Waiting (Karaoke) | MandoPony
<cmaloney> Yeah, there's a bit of an intersection between bronies and CC
<derekv> any opinions on server monitoring packages for a home network? eg http://sixrevisions.com/tools/10-free-server-network-monitoring-tools-that-kick-ass/
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/D7oCA - 10 Free Server & Network Monitoring Tools that Kick Ass
<derekv> i mostly want to get something up and running quickly that I can easily extend over time to both do stuff like monitor cron jobs and network/cpu usage as well as system events, log streams
<brousch_> hm, this might work https://theseestates.bandcamp.com/album/i-cant-wait
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/EeqPpm - I Can't Wait! | These Estates
<brousch_> We have to make a frickin video of our app at Code Michigan
<derekv> Looks like nagios is the most used, I am intrigued by Munin
<cmaloney> brousch_: I like it
<cmaloney> https://durandbernarr.bandcamp.com/track/standing-in-line-for-the-club
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/EiGkeL - Standing in Line For The Club | Durand Bernarr
<cmaloney> http://music.hungrylucy.com/track/the-standing-ones
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/Ovgiou - The Standing Ones | Hungry Lucy
<cmaloney> https://marthadiy.bandcamp.com/track/standing-where-it-all-began
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/GnWJMA - Standing where it all began | Martha
<cmaloney> https://grogansocialscene.bandcamp.com/track/standing-in-line
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/RUYysL - Standing in Line | Grogan Social Scene
<cmaloney> https://2daysonmilk.bandcamp.com/track/last-one-standing-at-the-afterparty
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/q0Eyy2 - Last one standing at the afterparty | 2 DAYS ON MILK
<brousch_> I have the start of the song synced with my intro. Really slick
<cmaloney> Which song?
<brousch_> I Can't Wait
<brousch_> It's perfect. He sings I can't wait just as the intro ends (which is clips of people complaining about the wait)
<cmaloney> cool
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-10-05
<brousch_> cmaloney: Thanks for the help
<cmaloney> brousch_: np
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HceGS5unZU&feature=autoshare
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/IyF19Z - MUGORG 2014 March KANBAN 1 Kanban Software Project Management - YouTube
<cmaloney> rick_h_: ^^
<brousch_> My app has minimum functionality and my video is complete. I call this a success
<brousch_> Now I can play with better mobile views and less random data
<brousch_> Less than half of the people actually showed up at the Detroit Code Michigan
<cmaloney> I'd believe that;.
<brousch_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUQ8R1a5UDs&feature=youtu.be
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/4qg0h4 - Code Michigan - Secretary of Wait - YouTube
<cmaloney> brousch_: Your voice is mixed way too low in the mix
<cmaloney> And you can tell youre reading from a script. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: what's up with the video?
<rick_h_> afternoon and howdy
<brousch_> cmaloney: I actually worked on the audio volumes for a long time. OpenShot does not have fine grained control of that
<brousch_> rick_h_: The video is my entry in Code Michigan
<gamerchick02> dang i'm late for the meeting!!
<gamerchick02> :-P
<brousch_> I don't know why cmaloney scheduled it during prime church time
<gamerchick02> i don't know either but i just saw the email
<gamerchick02> and i had to say something in irc. because funny
<cmaloney> Morning
<gamerchick02> morning cmaloney!
<cmaloney> har har
<gamerchick02> what? the meeting thing? i thought that was funny.
<cmaloney> It's because Linux users are Godless heathens. Didn't you get th ememo?
<gamerchick02> no, i did not.
<cmaloney> It was written around halloween many many years ago
<gamerchick02> what do i get for being a godless heathen?
<gamerchick02> wait.
<cmaloney> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween_documents
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/TcpnVV - Halloween documents - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gamerchick02> i'm using windows right now. does that make me a devil?
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Nah, just a quazit.
<cmaloney> Quasit, rather.
<gamerchick02> eee. that's ugly
<gamerchick02> it's an imp? i HATED imps when i was playing DnD. they always got in the damn way.
<cmaloney> hehehehe
<gamerchick02> "you're walking along a path in the woods. roll for initiave."
<gamerchick02> "imps! imps EVERYWHERE!"
<cmaloney> Any time the GM says "roll for initiative" that's never a good sign
<gamerchick02> "noooooooo"
<gamerchick02> for sure!
<cmaloney> "It's a pleasent spring day, no clouds in the sky. Roll for INitiative."
<gamerchick02> OH NO
<gamerchick02> new shelving:
<gamerchick02> http://gamerchick02.tumblr.com/post/99095558495/another-organization-ufyh-post-and-new-shelving
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/E0eTjc - Another organization UFYH post and new shelving... - (More) Amy's Ramblings
<gamerchick02> and
<gamerchick02> http://gamerchick02.tumblr.com/post/99164163040/before-and-after-of-the-office-up-top-you-can
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/WFh6Vk - Before and after of the office! Up top you can... - (More) Amy's Ramblings
<gamerchick02> restyle bookcases were on sale at Target
<cmaloney> Nice.
<gamerchick02> why thank ya.
<cmaloney> brb. Time to get the groceries.
<gamerchick02> nothing like what rick_h_ makes but i don't have a shop
<gamerchick02> ok, good luck with that.
<brousch_> My video went pretty well in the viewing
<brousch_> The logo went over best
<gamerchick02> nice
<cmaloney> Cool
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Just FYI that the Kanban video was released.
<brousch_> I got to try on some google Glass
<cmaloney> brousch_: How did you like it?
<brousch_> meh
<brousch_> It was clearer than I thought it would e
<cmaloney> Yeah, I didn't quite understand why it was such an expensive device
<cmaloney> Seemed about as useful as a bluetooth headset with a heads-up display
<cmaloney> and a camera
<cmaloney> But yeah, I went from "This is interesting" to "meh" in 10 minutes
<gamerchick02> why would you want your phone strapped to your face?
<gamerchick02> which is what GG pretty much is.
<gamerchick02> i like putting the phone away
<derekv> is there a nosql database that allows for arbitrary text structures?
<derekv> ie not just json/xml .. but allow you to define a parser for a given class of document
<derekv> trying to google for it but not finding the right terms
<derekv> elasticsearch ?
<derekv> nothing out there I can find does what I'm imagining
<derekv> though there is a barrior to understanding what some of the databases even do or could be used for, I dont' have the underling framework… I don't understand half the terms
<derekv> seems like one of the best systems out there would be the ELK stack
<rick_h_> cmaloney: oh ok, I thought that was released a while ago under the mug video account
<rick_h_> cmaloney: but cool thanks for the heads up, was one of my favs
<derekv> http://www.fluentd.org/blog/unified-logging-layer
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/JkO19Z - Unified Logging Layer: Turning Data into Action | Fluentd
<cmaloney> Yeah, this was the one released by Gib.
<derekv> Gib?
<derekv> oh man, fluentd was looking pretty great until I noticed all the .rb files
<derekv> should rewrite this one in haskell
<cmaloney> derekv: Gib is one of the MUG members that records MUG presentations
<cmaloney> Why Haskell? Rewrite it in ADA.
<derekv> because i'm not building a 1980s missle guidance system
<cmaloney> Every system evolves to the point where it can read and write mail. And launch missiles.
<gamerchick02> hey does that mean i can launch missiles with my gmail?
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: Depends on who is reading your mail
<cmaloney> also you don't get to choose the target.
<gamerchick02> oh no
<derekv> somewhere there's this paper about ADA being a cold war weapon against russia.  designing a system that is inefficient to write software in (but looks really good on paper) and tricking the russians into adopting it by using it ourselves hurt them more than it hurt us
<derekv> something like that
<cmaloney> hah
<cmaloney> That would explain everything
<derekv> i think this is it http://home.pipeline.com/~hbaker1/sigplannotices/gigo-1997-04.html
<bookiebot> http://goo.gl/2b0QjG - text/html
<brousch_> cmaloney: I tied for 4th place and won $400
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-28
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> ugh
 * rick_h_ goes back to bed 
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<brousch> cmaloney: Were you up all night mooning?
<cmaloney> brousch: We live in Michigan. We got our little windows of non-cloud cover and called it good
<DrDaemonEye> morning everyone
<_stink_> yo
<DrDaemonEye> how goes?
<cmaloney> it goes
<cmaloney> you?
<DrDaemonEye> Doing okay.  Dealing with the joys of a chaotic life
<cmaloney> More chaotic than normal?
<brousch> At least it's not the tribulations of a chaotic life
<DrDaemonEye> cmaloney: yeah... house I am living in just finished being remodeled, work is starting the remodeling phase, and the house I am in is going on the market soon
<cmaloney> DrDaemonEye: Nothing like adding more folks to the equation
<DrDaemonEye> nope.
<DrDaemonEye> Anyway, anyone looking for an apartment in Ann Arbor?
<cmaloney> Not currently
 * DrDaemonEye nods
<cmaloney> bcmutt
<cmaloney> heh
<_stink_> +1
<brousch> I was going to make a "what year is this" joke about mutt, but then I realized I worked in Vim all day long today.
<cmaloney> heh
<GC02-mobile> hey, has anyone had issues with boot after the latest update of 15.04?
<gamerchick02> there we go
<gamerchick02> so. has anyone had issues booting into Ubuntu 15.04 since the last update? i updated yesterday afternoon and then shut down... and then used my laptop again, went to shut down and it took forever so i did a hard power button press and now it's not booting. i get thrown to a terminal.
<brousch> gamerchick02: I see linux kernal and xserver updates in there
<gamerchick02> yeah. yeah. i'll have to work on it another night this week
<gamerchick02> i went on a wild goose chase tonight
<gamerchick02> and i'm tired. too tired to concentrate
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-29
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<greg-g> I pulled my back, it sucks
<_stink_> can you move around at all?
<cmaloney> greg-g: Ouch. Sounds like you're not recommending we do that.
<greg-g> _stink_: yeah, a bit, carefully
<greg-g> cmaloney: I mean, it sucks for me, not sure what other people like, but pain when moving/breathing seems to be pretty unpleasent :)
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm not a fan
<cmaloney> greg-g: Did they give you muscle relaxers?
<greg-g> they? how am I supposed to see anyone when I can't move?
<greg-g> but remember, I live in CA, every home has an emergency supply of medical marijuana
<cmaloney> In case of emergency fill glass?
<greg-g> yup, to each their own
<cmaloney> Did you go to urgent care?
<cmaloney> aka emergency room for poor folks
<greg-g> nope
<greg-g> didn't really get to the point of "holy fuck" until ~7pm, and at that point all i wanted to do was sleep
<greg-g> oh, i forgot to take my aleve this morning (for my wrist, officially), that'll help, brb
<cmaloney> yeah
<jcastro> smoke pot
<jcastro> oh sorry, wrong channel
<jcastro> greg-g: have a vegan shake?
<jcastro> :)
<cmaloney> That's what the urgent care told me when I had shoulder issues
<cmaloney> aleve is a muscle relaxer / anti-inflammatory
<jcastro> urgent care told you to smoke pot?
<cmaloney> jcastro: Going to miss you at OLF this weekend
<cmaloney> we must make this up somehow
<jcastro> heh
<cmaloney> jcastro: Totally, maaaan
<greg-g> jcastro: :)
<jrwren> mmm... shake
<cmaloney> <3 shakes
<dzho> cmaloney: so, you'll be able to make it after all?
 * dzho still hasn't booked anything, may spend each night of the trip out of Columbus
<cmaloney> dzho: I'm not going to make it to OLF
<dzho> oh, I didn't think so
<cmaloney> was telling jcastro that we need to hook up at some point
<dzho> oh, so jcastro will be there
 * dzho gets it all backwards
<cmaloney> so they say
<cmaloney> I think jcastro might need a reminder that it's this weekend though. ;)
<dzho> heh
<dzho> anyway, now back to your regularly scheduled discussion of anti-inflammatories
<jcastro> cmaloney: nice try! My wife reminded me
<dzho> the damned thing about my back pain episodes is that I *have* to move around for it to get better
<dzho> so yeah, that's where the aleve et al come into play, on one front:  making it tolerable to move
<dzho> there's also the vicious circle of inflammation itself
<cmaloney> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/09/22/what-the-alcatel-lucent-sa-adr-buyout-means-for-no.aspx
<rick_h__> well cursed starbucks finally got me to try a non-cli irc client
<rick_h__> hello from irccloud
<_stink_> booo
<rick_h__> yea, pretty much
<rick_h__> I had to ask folks what some of the irc channel names were I sit in for work lol
<rick_h__> they're just 'always' there
<brousch> rick_h__: I love IRC Cloud. I've used it for probably 2 years
<rick_h__> brousch: it seems ok for a web based thing
<rick_h__> brousch: I wish I could tweak the fonts more
<rick_h__> but that's just me used to having my terminal based client for so long
<brousch> Excellent Android app too
<rick_h__> hmm, I wonder if it'll sync/keep my login/auth info
<rick_h__> might be worth keeping just for that
<rick_h__> if the mobile app works out nicely
<brousch> It will do things like show pictures people post http://memegen.link/xy/webify/all-the-things.jpg
<brousch> Hm, sometimes
<rick_h__> yea, I've got that stuff turned off heh
<rick_h__> I just want text
<brousch> Offer to turn multi-line posts into a pastebin
<jrwren> wait... is sbux blocking SSH?
<jrwren> rick_h__: apt-get install sslh - lets you run both ssh and https on port 443.
<jrwren> you'll have to reconfigure some stuff, but it works great.
<jrwren> I ssh home via port 443 when behind a draconian firewall
<rick_h__> jrwren: yea, I could change the port but need ssh access to do it
<rick_h__> so just suffering and whining for today
<rick_h__> the older starbucks doesn't do this
<rick_h__> so wasn't expecting it
<rick_h__> but they just finished this new one closer to my house a week ago and so figured I'd hit it up today
<jrwren> bunch of savages!
<rick_h__> clearly!
<gamerchick02> hey everyone
<gamerchick02> i've got an error on bootup
<gamerchick02> ext4-fs error (device sda2): ext4_lookup:1417 inode #4194328:comm ureadahead:deleted inode referenced: 4198547
<gamerchick02> so
<gamerchick02> does that mean there's an issue with my hard drive?
<gamerchick02> i did an update the other day
<gamerchick02> this started last night. so i don't know
<gamerchick02> i'm trying the upstart option? and it's taking forever? this was fine on Saturday and Sunday.
<cmaloney> rick_h__: What the hell happened to put you on irccloud
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-09-30
<gamerchick02> Rick_h did you see what I posted? Is that a hard drive error?
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: no idea, I'd just google the message myself tbh
<rick_h_> gamerchick02: maybe run a smart tools check
<rick_h_> cmaloney: the new starbucks they put in blocked port 22/ssh
<gamerchick02> Ok. I'll look tomorrow. I'm tired tonight.
<gamerchick02> Maybe I can get some help tomorrow night after I look into it more.
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That's horseshit
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<jrwren> good morning
<cmaloney> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/09/tivos-new-bolt-offers-4k-streaming-and-commercial-skipping/
<cmaloney> Who the hell thought that was a case design worth pursuing?
<jrwren> cmaloney: WOW!
<jrwren> DVR is a technology which I think I'll end up skipping in life.
<jrwren> I've never had one. I have no desire for one.
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<jrwren> I like that it supports 1.3X playback. Sometimes when I binge watch stupid shows, I playback at 1.5 or 2X or if it is a terrible show that I still want to watch, 2.5X :)
<greg-g> heh, it skips commercials but only offers 1.3x?
<greg-g> also, +1 to cmaloney, that is an infuriating case design
<jrwren> but really.. when was the last time tivo was relevant?
<greg-g> 2003, I think
<greg-g> that's the last time I saw one in a home first hand
<jrwren> sounds about right.
<jrwren> i'm always surprised when I hear they are still around.
<jrwren> I figure they must OEM some stuff for the cable and sat DVRs or something.
<greg-g> only makes sense
<jcastro> yeah I don't get how people still need DVRs
<jcastro> but like, if you talk to normal people, they still do the whole "I need to tape a show or I miss it."
<jrwren> all comcast customer have xfinity to watch missed shows, AFAIK.
<jcastro> have you seen the UI for that?
<jcastro> just punch yourself in the face instead
<jrwren> its terrible
<jrwren> it does work though.
<jrwren> i hate the ads.
<jrwren> i feel like i'm being punched in the face by the ads and the woman reading them yelling at me.
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://www.worldheritageairmuseum.org/#!contact/c2q4 moving in right by the house!
<jcastro> !!!
<jcastro> rick_h_: are you going to OLF or going directly to seattle?
<rick_h_> jcastro: seattle
<rick_h_> jcastro: though thinking of hanging out maybe into the next week if my wife promises to not divorce me...so might see you there
<jcastro> I am there next week
<jcastro> just not the week after
<rick_h_> jcastro: oh? when do you fly out?
<jcastro> sunday morning from columbus
<rick_h_> ah cool
<cmaloney> Evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-01
<cmaloney> Morning
<rick_h_> morn
<brousch> quark
<brousch> cmaloney: I just read your blog post. Why pygame?
<cmaloney> brousch: Why not?
<brousch> It's pretty much dead
<cmaloney> brousch: I don't have evidence of that
<brousch> http://www.pygame.org/download.shtml
<cmaloney> so it's stable then. ;)
<brousch> https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Pygame/1.7.1
<cmaloney> (there's talk of Pygame 2)
<cmaloney> Um, 1.9.2
<brousch> No widgets, poor python 3 support, no mobile support
<cmaloney> Sounds like heaven
<cmaloney> What would you suggest instead?
<brousch> Kivy, of course. With Kivent as a game engine if you need it
<cmaloney> Does it support tiled?
<cmaloney> http://pygame.org/project-Tiled+TMX+Loader-2036-.html
<brousch> I have no idea
<cmaloney> what games are written for Kivy / Kivent?
<brousch> there's also Panda3D http://www.panda3d.org/
<brousch> tile https://github.com/kivy/kivy/wiki/Tiled-Maps-%26-Tile-Based-Movement
<cmaloney> https://github.com/craigmaloney/pygame_book
<brousch> Very cool
<cmaloney> So I'm not too far along with it, and already you're telling me to throw out what I have and start over. ;)
<brousch> I just feel that pygame has run its course. More modern tools are available
<cmaloney> I can live with that.
<brousch> But new PyGame books still come out
<brousch> A Kivent game https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.chozabu.boardzfree&hl=en
<brousch> Another Kivent app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.chaosbuffalogames.particlepanda2
<cmaloney> Nice thing is SDL2 isn't on Precise. :)
<cmaloney> yes, I'm on a way-too-old install
<brousch> d00d
<brousch> I think I still have 2 virtual servers on 12.04
<jrwren> if it is not python3, it is dead to me. ;p
<jrwren> brousch: precise is still supported. It is OK.
<brousch> I actually have a 10.04 also because I need the ancient samba to make Lotus 1-2-3 happy
<jrwren> really?
<brousch> Really
<jrwren> why does 1-2-3 care?
<brousch> Because it is older than dirt
<jrwren> but... but...
<jrwren> 1-2-3 for windows, right?
<jrwren> if it is using windows api it shouldn't care where the file is.
<jrwren> 1-2-3 must be doing something evil.
<brousch> Windows 3.1 APIs
<jrwren> ancient version of 1-2-3?
<jrwren> V4 ?
<brousch> 1-2-3 R5
<brousch> It will open files on newer Samba, but sees them as locked for writing
<jrwren> that is interesting.
<brousch> The last modified dates on the install files are 1994
<brousch> The year I graduated from high school
<jrwren> lol.
<jrwren> I think I remember that release. V4 was the last DOS release. I supported it at my first IT job, straight out of high school, summer of '95  and V5 was the same time windows release. Windows 3.1, becuase '95 didn't come out for a few more months.
<jrwren> They hadn't synced up their version numbers. it was V4 DOS, V5 Win.
<brousch> yes
<cmaloney> Ok, this is just a PITA getting Kivy installed
<cmaloney> At least on this old system.
<brousch> heh
<brousch> Does the PPA work on it?
<cmaloney> No, there's a Python 3 PPA that needs installing
<brousch> ah
<cmaloney> which then needs Python3, which needs ...
<cmaloney> er python3 numpy, which needs ...
<brousch> Yeah, that is kind of ugly right now
<cmaloney> Not to mention SDL2
<cmaloney> Not that Pygame is easier to install in a virtualenv, but I've done it enough
<cmaloney> and worst case I'll create a Python Game book where we look at several frameworks
<cmaloney> Figure where the spirit takes me and work accordingly.
<cmaloney> The book I want is something that's a little more pragmatic and not as "beginner friendly"
<brousch> I use custom scripts to install kivy, but haven't updated them in a while https://github.com/brousch/kivy-installer
<brousch> I know the cython version in them is wrong now
<jrwren> oooh... cython!
<brousch> Yes, a lot of cython in kivy
<brousch> I have not touched the stuff
<jrwren> I love cython.
<brousch> I prefer pure Python because it runs anywhere without silliness like compiling
<jrwren> yeah sure, as long as you don't care how fast it runs.
<jrwren> i like cython because I often care about how fast things run.
<brousch> Get moar hardware!
<gamerchick02> i reinstalled and my laptop is working now. so that's strange
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-02
<greg-g> man, my ISP is being DDOS'd: https://corp.sonic.net/status/2015/10/02/outage/
<greg-g> I'm not experiencing any negative issues
<cmaloney> That's the sign of good operations fols
<cmaloney> folks
<greg-g> yup, I trust sonic
<greg-g> they're good people
<greg-g> EFF also loves 'em
<cmaloney> I wish they were in the Michigan area
<cmaloney> Though I've had mostly good luck with WOWWay
<cmaloney> At least WOW tends to be more non-bullshit than Comcast
<greg-g> man I hate comcast
<greg-g> I gave up ~5-8 mbps (but also saving about $10/mo) to get away from them
<greg-g> We have blocked the large DDOS attack to our Santa Rosa Data Center. All
<greg-g> services are back up.
<greg-g> yay
<rick_h_> yay
<cmaloney> w00t
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> https://github.com/Logitech/slimserver/commit/b7fd5b278f48cbb066307cd2d16c25408c544a8e
<ColonelPanic001> hi
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-03
<cmaloney> brousch: Well, you got me to rethink my learning challenge for now
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/tag/fate/
<brousch> woohoo!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-10-04
<cmaloney> Evening
<greg-g> yo
<rick_h_> party
<greg-g> yuup
<rick_h_> greg-g: ever done mount rainier?
<greg-g> rick_h_: nope
<cmaloney> Howdy
<greg-g> What I just posted in our private staff channel, but is interesting for others:
<greg-g> Via Dario and Sue: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAXLHM-1Psk  Great talk from Maciej Ceglowski (aka pinboard.in person) on treating the data you collect like nuclear waste, because it is. (Basically keynoting a big data (sic) conference with the message "you're doing it wrong")
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-03
<cmaloney> EVening
<cmaloney> Meeting begins
<cmaloney> Anyone here?
<_stink_> hi!
<cmaloney> Woo hoo. I'm not the only onehere
 * greg-g lurks
<cmaloney> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-mi/1041/detail/
<cmaloney> First order of businesS: 16:10 releases soon
<cmaloney> or is released
<cmaloney> I'm not sure. :)
<cmaloney> I think it will be released soon
<cmaloney> (the beta is out there)
<_stink_> check the latency on the repos, that will tell you
<cmaloney> So, if anyone would like to set up a release party that isn't me that would be awesome. :)
<_stink_> how long has it been since we had a release party?
<cmaloney> That didn't coincide with Penguicon? :)
<cmaloney> Because the last one was Penguicon
<_stink_> that counts
<cmaloney> yay
<cmaloney> Anywho, the next bit of business is that the next online summit is on 15-16 November 2016
<_stink_> is there an agenda for it yet?
<_stink_> seems premature
<cmaloney> I'm not sure
<gamerchick02> howdy. somehow my irc window got lost.
<gamerchick02> anyway, i'm looking forward to 16.10
<cmaloney> Coolness
<_stink_> see cmaloney
<_stink_> when i am here i bother you with questions
<CBmanJWS> Testing...is this thing on?
<_stink_> yes
<cmaloney> See me? WHy would one see me?
<cmaloney> I'm still on 14.04
<CBmanJWS> OK good, I'd like to announce that I have a Linux Laptop for sale!
<cmaloney> and 12.04
<gamerchick02> you like LTS i forgot
<cmaloney> Yeah, I'm a LTS junkie
<cmaloney> yesterday's news
<gamerchick02> i find the regular releases to be stable though
<gamerchick02> cbmanjws what laptop do you have for sale?
<_stink_> cmaloney: haha, i am also still on 14.04
<gamerchick02> (i have one and don't need another but i'm still interested in it)
<CBmanJWS> It's a System76 Lemur, with 16.04 LTS on it.
<gamerchick02> good machine!
<CBmanJWS> 16GB RAM, 250GB SSD M.2 hard drive. Have to sell since i just had major surgery
<gamerchick02> i'm sure there's someone in here who needs a new laptop
<_stink_> holy crap that lemur has a real vga port on it?
<CBmanJWS> VGA, HDMI, 2xUSB 3.0, 1xUSB 2.0. SD card slot. 2nd hard drive slot empty
<CBmanJWS> and the CPU is 3.1 GHz i7-6500U (2.5 up to 3.1 GHz – 4 MB Cache – 2 Cores – 4 Threads)
<CBmanJWS> WiFi up to 867 Mbps + Bluetooth
<_stink_> ColonelPanic001: you still looking for a personal laptop?
<CBmanJWS> i barely used it
<CBmanJWS> Got it in February. Excellent condition!
<cmaloney> Unfortunately I'm out of the laptop market or I might have been interested.
<CBmanJWS> Is there a board where I can post this info?
<cmaloney> There's the mailing list
<CBmanJWS> I think I sent you an email earlier, Craig
<cmaloney> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-mi
<cmaloney> today?
<CBmanJWS> Thru Google+
<gamerchick02> how much are you asking CBmanJWS
<gamerchick02> ?
<CBmanJWS> 850.00 or best offer
<cmaloney> Apparently I didn't see it
<gamerchick02> can you ship to canada? (asking for a friend who lives there)
<CBmanJWS> That's OK, I went ahead and sent an email to the list. Yes, I will ship to Canada!
<gamerchick02> how much would you charge to ship?
<CBmanJWS> I will have to take it down to FedEx Office and get her weighed and stuff.
<gamerchick02> ok
<CBmanJWS> oops. I meant IT. My bad. :)
<gamerchick02> you can call her a her. i refer to my machines that way sometimes
<_stink_> yes just like a boat
<CBmanJWS> snicker
<cmaloney> Anywho, I think that's all I had for the meeting
<cmaloney> thank you everyone for coming out!
<CBmanJWS> Thank you Craig!
<gamerchick02> you're welcome and thanks for running the meeting
<brousch_> I have an interview at a mature startup as level 3 customer support - finding the bugs no one else can find
<cmaloney> brousch_: nice!
<jrwren> sounds fun.
<jrwren> i like those bugs.
<brousch_> They made me do a bug find in Ruby
<brousch_> That was interesting
<cmaloney> nice!
<greg-g> man it's hard for me not to get the prepper bug
<greg-g> I'm researching water storage (yeah yeah, we have some in glass jars right now, but not enough if it was a multiday event) and... now I want a whole system in place
<cmaloney> greg-g: Pretty soon you'll be investing in a ham radio
<jrwren> leave california, less need for prepper.
<jrwren> i suppose moving for prepper is ultimate prepper actions
<greg-g> jrwren: heh
<greg-g> cmaloney: I want a hand held ham/cb radio
<greg-g> that's next on my list after water
<cmaloney> There we go
<greg-g> (and crank fm/am/wb one)
<greg-g> dude, did you see the cluster shaking (forget the real phrase) in socal recently?
<greg-g> that's "right before a big one, this happens" (where "right before" is in geological terms, of course, which means Amazon 2 day shipping should be good enough)
<cmaloney> wheee. :)
<cmaloney> (Yeah, California is scary for earthquakes)
<jrwren> how big is your solar array?
<greg-g> 0
<greg-g> (we rent)
<greg-g> you think we can afford to buy out here? hahahahahhahaaha
<jrwren> you make the big SF tech bucks.
<cmaloney> Someone has to pay for that gentrification
<jrwren> so sad.
<greg-g> yup, also, nonprofit, yo
<jrwren> like the trump foundation? like the clinton foundation?
<greg-g> no, a real one
<greg-g> those are "give money" non-profits, we're a "do shit" non-profit
<greg-g> :P
<cmaloney> <3 interviews.
<cmaloney> I applied for this position: https://careers.mozilla.org/position/gh/260104
<cmaloney> Seems like it would be a fun / challenging position
<cmaloney> Doubt I'll get a call-back, but w/e. :)
<Zimdale> yaya Javascript \o/
<Zimdale> yay*
<Zimdale> Also that job posting is surprisingly humble for being mozilla
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> "We're mozilla. We invented the internt. Well, part of us did"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-04
<jrwren> we are mozilla, we are teh best example of why never to rewrite.
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> I lay that more at Netsape's feet than Mozilla's
<cmaloney> firefox is quite nice
<jrwren> firefox IS quite nice.
<jrwren> but still... never rewrite.
<greg-g> jrwren: :) :)
<Scary_Guy> Al Gore works at Mozilla?
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> i definitely did not understand that Al Gore comment.  Good morning all.
<cmaloney> Inventing the internet
<jrwren> oh, lolz
<jrwren> postgresql 9.6 released! who is excited?!?
<cmaloney> I am
<cmaloney> I sent my old boss the release notes. :)
<jrwren> ;]
<jrwren> I did a double take when I saw the announcement said something about scale out. I had to go back, read it again, read the detail. I was saying to myself, "what are they talking about scale out?" Then I found it, and all I could think was. HUH.
<cmaloney> Honestly I've come to realize that all of the interesting SQL DB development is happening in the PostgreSQL camp
<cmaloney> I'm sure the various forks of MySQL are doing something interesting, but PostgreSQL has consistently made me actually give a shit about DBs
<jrwren> yup
<cmaloney> to the point where I want to adverb my sentences
<jrwren> mysql is oracle. it is so fragmented between maria, percona, that other one and the oracle mysql that its... sad really.
<cmaloney> Yeah, and Maria is repeating their mistakes
<jrwren> is drizzle still a thing?
<cmaloney> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drizzle_(database_server) <- the main site is down
<jrwren> nope. it just died. There has got to be a story there, but I can't find it.
<cmaloney> Wikipedia (which is never wrong) says the last release was in 2012
<cmaloney> https://www.quora.com/Why-is-Drizzle-dead
<cmaloney> Good ol' Quora
<jrwren> did you work with Aker at /.?
<cmaloney> Not ringing a bell
<cmaloney> I think he was way before my tenure
<cmaloney> I started around 2008
<jrwren> i found https://web.archive.org/web/20140306052400/http://www.linuxjedi.co.uk/2014/02/is-drizzle-dead.html
<cmaloney> So, not dead, but dormant
<cmaloney> hibernating
<jrwren> Postgresql is so good, I'm of the opinion that if you are ever tempted to use something else, because of feature X, it would be wiser to implement feature X in postgresql and use that.
<cmaloney> no doubt
<greg-g> I think our switching cost would be a little high at this point :)
<rick_h_> performance or freedom, pick one
<jayis> :/
<rick_h_> at scale drop the ORM and marry your db (or write a custom business logic/app specific API in front of it
<rick_h_> so at least there's less to rewrite to another db
<greg-g> yep
<greg-g> we theoretically support postgres in MediaWiki, but we've never used it in production and, with all of the multi-datacenter (hot-warm) work, I... yeah. mariadb for now :)
<rick_h_> yea
<rick_h_> you end up learning the very deep pitfalls at some point, and at that point you're tied
<jrwren> greg-g: you'll not, I said tempted to use... as in picking at the start.  switching is something else entirely and almost never worth the cost.
<jrwren> switching a database is either trivial because your app is trivial, or its akin to a rewrite because your app is married to your DB.
<jrwren> lol... *note*
<greg-g> jrwren: :) yep yep
<cmaloney> I wish Wordpress supported anything other than MySQL
<jrwren> i used to care. now I don't, since the mysql/wordpress setup is entirely automatic, it hides the mysql ugliness from me.
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> The only thing that bugs me is I have Oracle codeon my machines
<cmaloney> but then again, I like Virtualbox and have that running
<cmaloney> (the only thing Oracle hasn't completely fucked up)
<greg-g> ....yet
<cmaloney> hush
<cmaloney> for all we know they're not aware of it yet.
<jrwren> it still makes me cringe and i run it as minimally as possible.
<cscheib> jrwren: I see you stated the obvious in that OSX juju bug... wtf are they relying on something that isn't sustainable - don't hardcode os stuff, or at least have a sane fallback
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-05
<jrwren> cscheib: I don't know why they care about which OSX they are on... at all. *shrug*
<cscheib> jrwren: indeed.
<cmaloney> Good morning
<dzho> cmaloney: \o
<dzho> who's going to OLF?
 * dzho can't make it this time
<cmaloney> Unfortunately I'm not going to make it
<cmaloney> Kinda bummed because Jorge and Catherine Devlin are going to be there
<cmaloney> but, c'est la vie.
<jrwren> oh man, i haven't talked to catherine in many years. It would be nice to say hi.
<cmaloney> Yeah, she's good people.
<shakes808> morning all
<shakes808> Found this comic and thought I would share: https://toggl.com/programming-princess
<jrwren> shakes808: hahaha, very funny.
<jrwren> hahahaha http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/armed-clown-robs-walgreens-in-brownstown-township
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-06
<shakes808> Has anyone ever messed around with Xamarin or Android dev?
<cmaloney> nope
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
<brousch_> Interview this morning. 3 hours long
<Zimdale> Always the best kind brousch_ lol
<brousch_> I've never had one even close to that length
<Zimdale> Is it a tech interview?
<Zimdale> I know that that is like the min for developer interviews
<brousch_> Yeah
<brousch_> It also has "senior" in the title. I'm sure that adds an hour
<cmaloney> That's a bit of a slog
<cmaloney> I had a half-day interview once for Jacobsen's. They gave me this bizarre test that was pretty much me working with instructions in this Turing-machine-like construct
<cmaloney> Needless to say I didn't get that position (was for AS400 anyway so dodged two bullets).
<cmaloney> https://rethinkdb.com/blog/rethinkdb-shutdown/
<cmaloney> Dammit.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: did you use that?
<cmaloney> Never got a chance to use it
<cmaloney> looked interesting
<jrwren> open source will still be there.
<jrwren> maybe you can start contributing ;]
<cmaloney> Yeah, no doubt
<cmaloney> https://jobs.mitalent.org/job-seeker/job-details/3937281/ <- I think I know what they're doing
<cmaloney> Seems like a tech-stack salad though
<jrwren> i've never herad of Cyrix data systems
<cmaloney> http://www.cyrixdatasystems.com/
<cmaloney> Consulting firm
<jrwren> i wonder how much of rethinkdb could be implemented in postgresql with jsonb and NOTIFY
<cmaloney> Could probably bash together a few techs together to get similar functionality
<jrwren> Yes, I have a question. Why didn't you use MongoDB? MongoDB is a web scale database, and doesn't use SQL or JOINs, so it's high-performance.
<cmaloney> Because data is sacred
<cmaloney> and MongoDB abuses it like a teenaged boy abuses a sock.
<cmaloney> pursueyourdreams
<cmaloney> jrwren: btw: https://philwestern.bandcamp.com/music
<cmaloney> check in there to see a few goodies from the past from a little band called "Download"
<jrwren> wat?!?! no wai
<jrwren> cmaloney: did you see Ogre interviewed by a kid?
<cmaloney> yeah way
<cmaloney> No, I missed that
<cmaloney> I've seen one where they interviewed Tom Araya of Slayer
<cmaloney> https://philwestern.bandcamp.com/album/download-iii
<jrwren> https://youtu.be/Z7kO_aPhZLQ
<cmaloney> <3
<wolfger> What, no JamesGamble?  I wanted to share with him: https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/12032117_976159895754270_1520393111832953337_n.png?oh=7df39950a8d889b759cae293f3d5800f&oe=58665BAC
<wolfger> Oh. LOL. Wrong channel.
<cmaloney> nice
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-07
<cmaloney> morning
<cmaloney> rick_h_: re: Google login attempts: hope that gets resolved soon
<cmaloney> That's very concerning
<cmaloney> You have 2fa on right?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I have 2fa at work, not at home
<rick_h_> cmaloney: but yea, might convince me to setup 2fa at home account
<rick_h_> I did a password change to something new and lovely but interesting.
<rick_h_> go google for catching.
<rick_h_> now the question is why was someone trying to do it and are they doing it on other services that don't have this type of detection
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
<cmaloney> brb
<widox> morning
<widox> rick_h_: did your gmail get hacked?
<rick_h_> widox: no, looks like someone tried both my home and work accounts but was blocked
<rick_h_> widox: so now nervous what else they're poking at while I change up passwords/etc
<widox> huh. my fastmail email got hit yesterday; they do a good job of locking it down quickly
<widox> so, getting it unblocked this am
<rick_h_> ah sucky, well good but sucky
<cmaloney> widox: Hey w/b. :)
<widox> cmaloney: hey hey
 * widox pokes head out from around the corner
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> haven't seen youin a while
<widox> yeah :(
<widox> staying busy, I guess
<cmaloney> Beats the alternatives
<rick_h_> oh cool, good news of the day is I get a VR headset for ordering a pixel phone.
<rick_h_> now I can look like an idiot and my wife will shake her head at me
<widox> cmaloney: still doing regular CHCs?
<cmaloney> Yeah, we're still meeting at the Bean and Leaf in Royal Oak
<cmaloney> rick_h_: At least you won't see her shaking her head. :)
<rick_h_> cmaloney: lol
<cmaloney> Is this something other than Google Cardboard?
<rick_h_> cmaloney: yea, their new Dream VR headset
<rick_h_> but you stick your phone in it I guess
 * rick_h_ hasnt' tried any of the VR stuff yet
<cmaloney> "good English command is required"
<cmaloney> (from a job posting)
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That's cool.
<brousch_> cmaloney: At least they know they need help with that
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-10-09
<brousch_> I failed my interview. It's really depressing how badly atrophied my coding skills have become
<cmaloney> brousch_: Sorry to hear that. :(
<cmaloney> (I can completely relate though)
<brousch_> I need to give up sleep and get back into my side projects
<brousch_> cmaloney: No job luck on your end?
<cmaloney> Either "wait and see" or "You're not what we're looking for".
<cmaloney> The temptation is to try to work on some of the growth projects that I have
<cmaloney> and see if I can make money from that
<cmaloney> but the reality is I need income
<cmaloney> sooner than later
<cmaloney> so I'm caught between finding something that I want to do and whoring myself out for money
<brousch_> Yeah, you have less flexibility than I do in choosing
<brousch_> What are you looking for?
<cmaloney> Yeah, and nobody but myself to blame for it. :)
<cmaloney> Ideally? A fat wallet in the street with no strings attached
<cmaloney> Realistically? Somewhere remote that will allow me to develop
<cmaloney> in Python
<cmaloney> What I'll likely find? Somewhere that does something devops
<brousch_> Quite a bitnof devops out there
<cmaloney> What I dread? Heading back to the automotive companies with hat in hand and soul ready to suck
<cmaloney> Yeah
<brousch_> I agree devops is kind of bleh. It's just ops with a new name since
<cmaloney> yeah, and I don't want to do on-call administration
<brousch_> Ug
<cmaloney> brb, dinner.
<brousch_> There is a lot of remote Python drv work. I see it on stackoverflow jobs
<cmaloney> Yeah, but there's also a lot that requires Javascript, which is another weakness
<cmaloney> I've been on Stack Overflow Jobs for a lot of my search
<brousch_> Fucking JavaScript
<brousch_> Yeah pure python is really hard to find
<jrwren> there is only polyglot. you can accept this or you can live in denial.
<brousch_> This is true
<brousch_> Even pure python will have make or bash
<brousch_> But JavaScript is such an especially filthy mess
<cmaloney> I don't mind polyglot. I enjoy languages
<cmaloney> but Javascript really grinds my gears
<cmaloney> It's like someone took "make it like English" a little too far and only focused on making a muddled mess of exceptional cases.
<brousch_> I plan on biting the JavaScript bullet
<brousch_> I have plenty of web side projects (Django) to justify it
<brousch_> I'm 18% through JavaScript the Good Parts
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-02
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> Morning
<_stink__> yo
<brousch> mama
<jrwren> ~GEM!!!!
<cmaloney> I have now taken to saying "it is what it is" as my default catchphrase
<cmaloney> please be advised
<jrwren> that is pretty bad.
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, I remember one publishing program that we had (not sure if it was Envision or what) that used GEM
<cmaloney> I want to say it was Envision but I think we had something else that was DR
<cmaloney> (Digital Research)
<cmaloney> and it surely wasn't Ventura
<cmaloney> Had an interview with a company / collective where I would have to invoice my hours
<cmaloney> so that was fun
<cmaloney> Fully OSS, but very different model than I'm used to for a business
<cmaloney> And naturally the whole feasability of the job is whether or not the GOP decides to fuck with healthcare
<cmaloney> That's awesome because it put the USA at a competitive disadvantage
<cmaloney> But hey: "tax cuts for the rich" - making the USA great since 1980
<greg-g> :)
<dzho> puts the US at a competitive advantage against countries that have, you know, decent standards of living, a middle class, etc etc
<dzho> it improves US competitiveness against countries where life remains substantially more nasty, brutish, and short that the previous set
<dzho> it's all about your peer aspirations.
<dzho> s/that the/than the/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-03
<rick_h> anyone know wtf the name is for those things that build a word graphic where the words are different sizes based on occurance and such?
 * rick_h wants to generate one of those for the first time ever
<cmaloney> Tag cloud?
<cmaloney> and why?
<cmaloney> rick_h: ^^
<rick_h> cmaloney: oh yea that's it ty
<rick_h> cmaloney: for my next blog post, it'll make sense when put together
 * rick_h hopes it'll make sense at least lol
<cmaloney> heh
<rick_h> cmaloney: http://mitechie.com/blog/2017/9/28/learning-to-speak-juju
<cmaloney> ah, nice
<rick_h> Yea, figured it would be a fitting blog header image
<cmaloney> Croscon plans, builds, and grows the digital products and services that help
<cmaloney> companies become leaders in their industry. We operate in a hybrid model and
<cmaloney> also incubate and launch our own products or joint ventures with clients.
<cmaloney> what does this even mean?
<_stink__> it means some of your soul was lost while reading it
<cmaloney> apparently
<cmaloney> is it like digital amphetamines and steroids?
<cmaloney> botsnacks for the bot-god?
<cmaloney> "We're matronly incubating hybrid killing machines that will make our customers the leaders in their field"
<cmaloney> "Kneel before Zod INC"
<_stink__> hah
<rick_h> morning party people
<cmaloney> morning
<greg-g> party morning people
<jrwren> Good Morning.
<cmaloney> In the middle of tech interviews. Whee
<cmaloney> From 10am - 2pm
<_stink__> fun!
<rick_h> good luck!
<cmaloney> Thanks! :)
<greg-g> godspeed!
<cmaloney> Thank you. :)
<cmaloney> If anything I'm getting experience.
<jrwren> fun!
<cmaloney> And done.
<cmaloney> Now to crawl back into my hermit mode
<greg-g> hilarious: https://qz.com/1089987/ikea-is-buying-taskrabbit-because-americas-diy-spirit-is-dying/
<greg-g> cmaloney: have you heard of/checked out resonate.is ?
<greg-g> cmaloney: tl;dr: coop music streaming. Pay by listen to a max of about a $1 for a song then you listen for free (.002 cents for the first listen, I think). Average about $2-4/mo. But, I ask because I thought, if you dug it, you'd be a good "connector" with your podcast: https://resonate.is/a-new-form-of-collaboration/
<greg-g> they profit share with their volunteers
<cmaloney> Interesting.
<cmaloney> I'm not familiar with it
<cmaloney> sure beats the current model of promotion (It says here on your resume that you have a podcast: Open Metalcast?)
<rick_h> cmaloney: how did the love fire testing go today?
<cmaloney> It went OK
<cmaloney> I'm done getting excited about interviews though. I'm old (wise? burned?) enough to just take things in stride and realize that seond place is still a win, even though it might not be a job
<cmaloney> Again, it is what it is. :)
<cmaloney> I still have to try, but I'm really jaded about the whole process
<cmaloney> And still thinking of ideas on how to make $$
<cmaloney> Perhaps I could disrupt the clothing industry by offering a service to burn your clothes when you're done wearing them
<cmaloney> something like that
<cmaloney> Or make a service where nudity is OK as long as you're paying me $10 a month
<cmaloney> I'm sure there's options in there.
<cmaloney> https://octodon.social/web/statuses/7174743
<rick_h> Boo, won't let me see w/o joining
<cmaloney> Ugh
<cmaloney> Try this instead: https://octodon.social/@craigmaloney/7174743
<rick_h> :) on the headphones
<greg-g> huh, I'm poking around the resonate.is site and I found an older video of theirs. Sure glad they turned down the "blockchain" selling point :)
<greg-g> huh2, I just saw someone with an "opposite sleeve" tattoo, as in, his hand and wrist are tattooed, but not the rest of his arm
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-04
<notlikethesoup> wb mrgoodcat
<mrgoodcat> hi
<mrgoodcat> digital ocean had a problem with my physical host
<mrgoodcat> box rebooted a couple times
<mrgoodcat> i've been migrated to new hardware now
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> good deal
<mrgoodcat> google i/o today
<rick_h> woot woot
<cmaloney> They better still have a headphone jack on their new phones or there will be a paddling
<rick_h> nope, won't be there
<cmaloney> grrrr
<cmaloney> I've already done the whole "daisy chain shit" off of a single port
<rick_h> yea, I'm not looking forward to my next long flight with the "power with a headphone port" dongle required
<cmaloney> http://ftp.pigwa.net/stuff/mirror/www.atari-explorer.com/images/serial-dc1.gif
<rick_h> the damn qc20 are firmly in place for best travel headphones around
<cmaloney> I refuse to buy USB-C headphones
<cmaloney> REFUSE
<rick_h> there's only one usb-c port. If you're watching movies on the plane you'll need the dual dongle.
<cmaloney> I'm not trusting a company that is already trying to meet a price-point to have a decent DAC converter
<rick_h> I think apple finally released their version
<cmaloney> converter converter. ;)
<rick_h> https://goo.gl/nQEMKK nothing like adding some bulk to your sleek phone
<cmaloney> I understand they're catering to the blutooth audio folks
<cmaloney> but frankly audio over blutooth is not grat
<cmaloney> great
<rick_h> it's better, but yea not great.
<rick_h> I picked some up for riding the stationary bike
<cmaloney> this is what gets people to think vinyl is the superior format
<rick_h> but power is limited, noise cancelling sucks
<rick_h> lol
<rick_h> "man, I miss the good ole days with bluetooth. All that dropping out really added character to the music"
<cmaloney> sibbibbiliaaannnceeeee
<mrgoodcat> rick_h: i like my mdr-1000x a lot as well
<mrgoodcat> also i disagree that the noise cancelling sucks
<rick_h> Bluetooth noise cancelling? Every review is it's not as good as the qc20 and that's not as good as their over ears ones
<mrgoodcat> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mrgoodcat> i used both in the store and decided on these
<mrgoodcat> you can use them at CHC if you like
<mrgoodcat> er try them out that is
<rick_h> Cool will have to check it out
<mrgoodcat> i got them for work. we have an open-ish floor plan and a training program for field consultants that consists of mostly 20-23 year olds
<mrgoodcat> i havent been at chc in a while
<mrgoodcat> are people still going regularly?
<mrgoodcat> the biggest advantage of these is that they have an analog wired option
<rick_h> I've not been in a long time.
<mrgoodcat> which i used on the plane
<cmaloney> I'm still going
<cmaloney> We have a meetup group now.
<rick_h> cmaloney: linky to the meetup group?
<mrgoodcat> http://meetu.ps/c/3k5kN/BT1Ky/d
<cmaloney> Mat set it up, so we're at 50 members
<cmaloney> and naturally there's a lot of folks in there that have yet to make a meeting
<mrgoodcat> yup
<mrgoodcat> do people actually use the rsvp feature?
<cmaloney> Sometimes
 * cmaloney just cleared out a bunch of folks who haven't shown up (AFAICT).
<cmaloney> Still thinking about building a meetup competitor
<cmaloney> with federation
<mrgoodcat> any particular reason other than the obvious of wanting to use federated services?
<cmaloney> Ideally I'd like it to talk to other federated services so you can share photos with Mediagoblin and toot about it via Mastodon
<cmaloney> since meetings are (by definition) social events
<cmaloney> why not incorporate social platforms into it
<cmaloney> That too, and I'd like an environment where if soemone wants to really keep something private they can
<cmaloney> Groups that still want to meet but don't want the attention
<cmaloney> eg: recovery groups, victims of assault, etc
<cmaloney> so the meeting could be set to not federate off of the erver
<cmaloney> server
<brousch> cmaloney: Please do
<brousch> I've thought the same
<brousch> meetup is expensive: $140+/yr
<cmaloney> Yeah, it is
<cmaloney> Also I'd like it to federate so folks can run their own servers and not cost us a dime
<brousch> Yes
<cmaloney> but we can charge small amounts of money to be on the main server
<cmaloney> part of this is also allowing groups that have wrong information on Google
<cmaloney> eg: a church that has hours from M-F 9am-5pm
<cmaloney> Closed Sunday
<brousch> The church can fox its hours
<brousch> fix
<cmaloney> (Name me a Christian church that is closed on Sunday)
<cmaloney> Right, but what's listed is the office hours, not the service hours
<cmaloney> But yeah, that's the onus for the project
<cmaloney> Meetup is expensive and is charged per group
<cmaloney> and has a ridiculous membership cap for the basic level
<cmaloney> which gets filled up with folks who are joiners, not participators
<brousch> 7th day adventists
<cmaloney> brousch: Thank you for reminding me of the exception to the general rule. :)
<jrwren> Good morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> cmaloney: what are you referring to RE: google information
<mrgoodcat> does meetup check to make sure your hours are correct?
<cmaloney> no, different problems
<cmaloney> re: google information on a location vs. meetup foo
<greg-g> wearing fingertipless gloves, it's cold in my office
<cmaloney> I didn't realize Wikimedia was in that dire straits.
<greg-g> :) home office
<greg-g> low 60s in here
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> We have humidity here. Looks like it wants to rain
<jrwren> warmer in MI than it is out west this week.
<rick_h> Rained here, thunder and such
<rick_h> Clearing up a bit now
<cmaloney> rick_h: Ah, must be that weather north of the University Drive line
 * cmaloney is making shit up
<jrwren> hahaha, swiping on the ear peice of google pixel buds.
<jrwren> i wonder if they patented the touchpad on earpiece.
<greg-g> what's the term for an academic article that is a meta analysis... I think I just remembered, meta analysis
<dzho> that's the one
<rick_h> jrwren: yea, but the translate demo was pretty cool
<jrwren> VERY cool
<mrgoodcat> yea that was the best part of the event
<rick_h> ugh "Google bumped up the camera's aperture from f/1.8 to f/2.0. This lets in more light, which is everything in photography."
<rick_h> umm, no. 1.8 is more light than 2.0
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> where do you see that?
<mrgoodcat> rear is f/1.8 aperture btw on the pix2
<rick_h> saw that in a cnet article
<mrgoodcat> just looked in tech specs
<mrgoodcat> 'im sure they just had it backwards
<rick_h> hmm, maybe that's "from 2.0 to 1.8
<rick_h> ah ok, that's cool then
<mrgoodcat> i wonder how much of the advantage of the pix2 will be backported to pix1. obviously hw changes can't be, but things like the ML in the camera
<mrgoodcat> is that somethign being released today? something that has been slowly developed and is just in the google camera app? pix2 specific?
<mrgoodcat> does it depend on new hardware?
<rick_h> well I think the big thing on the camera is the left/right pixels
<rick_h> the ML is nice and all, but I think it's the dual pixels that's enabling the feature
<rick_h> the new launch interface and such should arrive for sure
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-05
<Scary_Guy> pixel 2 doesn't have a 3.5mm jack, which is a goddamn standard.  If they wanted to go smaller they should have just gone with a 2.5mm jack and upconverted from that.  now we need hubs and converters anyway and it's going to make any sound guy's job that has to hook up a phone that much harder
<Scary_Guy> at least they got everything else right again.  almost like a newer nexus 6 from what I see
<Scary_Guy> https://www.penzba.co.uk/GreybeardStories/TheBlackTeam.html
<mrgoodcat> how often does a sound guy have to hook up a phone?
<Scary_Guy> depends on what's going on.  sometimes I have to work with performers (fire eaters, burlesque, etc..) and they have their own music
<Scary_Guy> usually they'll hand it to me on a USB stick or CD
<mrgoodcat> yea i understand that you dont want to have to carry dongles, but it is what it is
<mrgoodcat> and they didn't do it for thinness from what i understand, but for easier waterproofing
<mrgoodcat> thinness may be a factor, ifaict the waterproofing is the motivating force
<Scary_Guy> not from what I read, a few years ago people were complaining it made it thicker.  I don't really see why if they put a case on it anyway, but cases are dumb and a completely separate issue
<mrgoodcat> i love naked phone feel
<Scary_Guy> they should make the phone as thick as the case, more rugged, and stick in a huge battery.  but then idiots wont buy it because it's too bulky
<mrgoodcat> if by idiots you mean me
<mrgoodcat> then ye
<mrgoodcat> screw big ass phone just because other people can't take care of theirs
<mrgoodcat> i don't drop mine
<Scary_Guy> on a long enough timeline accidents will happen.  I don't drop mine either, usually
<mrgoodcat> and battery is a non-issue on my pixel
<mrgoodcat> i've not had it die in a single day yet
<mrgoodcat> i haven't broken a phone since high school and that was a flip phone that went in a pool
<mrgoodcat> waterproofing would have saved it :)
<Scary_Guy> that's not to say people don't get drunk and lose fine motor control among other things
<mrgoodcat> giant cases are gross
<Scary_Guy> cases are gross from an engineering standpoint.  should be completely unnecessary
<Scary_Guy> there was a rugged casio phone that was slow as hell but wow they could take a beating
<Scary_Guy> back when android 2.3 was a thing
<mrgoodcat> there was a moto like that too
<mrgoodcat> moto z2 force?
<Scary_Guy> I don't think I ever played with one of those
<mrgoodcat> nobody bought them
<mrgoodcat> release june 2017 i just looked
<mrgoodcat> thats why
<mrgoodcat> they're pretty new
<Scary_Guy> probably because too bulky
<mrgoodcat> and when was the last time you saw a new phone that wasn't samsung/iphone/pixel/....htc?
<mrgoodcat> not even htc really
<mrgoodcat> not even pixel really
<mrgoodcat> my friends have pixels but its a skewed sample as a CS student
<Scary_Guy> https://www.gsmarena.com/casio-phones-77.php  The Commando was rock solid
<mrgoodcat> ya i wouldn't buy that
<Scary_Guy> yeah, not the prettiest thing for sure
<Scary_Guy> but I'm a function over form type guy
<mrgoodcat> "doesn't break when dropped" isn't function for me
<mrgoodcat> since, like i said, i haven't broken a phone by dropping
<Scary_Guy> give it time, we lose everything as we age
<Scary_Guy> and again, the occasional drunk episode
<mrgoodcat> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mrgoodcat> i don't really drink much either
<Scary_Guy> well, hopefully you're running some type of auto backup on it then
<mrgoodcat> its an android
<mrgoodcat> everything important isn't even on it
<mrgoodcat> or is at least copied
<Scary_Guy> not always, I ripped out the google parts and stuck on a custom OS
<mrgoodcat> hopefully you're running some type of auto backup on it then :)
<mrgoodcat> in my experience, switching phones on android is painless and quick
<mrgoodcat> i don't really know but i assume iphone is the same way
<mrgoodcat> although i understand it isn't quite as good
<Scary_Guy> it is, easier than reloading a new OS anyway
<Scary_Guy> iphone I think you just plug in your icloud and everything works
<mrgoodcat> i'm looking through my list of apps now
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> i don't see any that stick out at me that would have anything local-only
<Scary_Guy> I have lots that are local only, even my map app runs on device incase internet goes out
<mrgoodcat> so does google maps
<mrgoodcat> i meant that wouldn't be easily restored on a new phone
<Scary_Guy> not all of the map
<mrgoodcat> like i lost my old phone in vegas in june
<mrgoodcat> stolen in a bar
<mrgoodcat> :/
<mrgoodcat> and i got this one
<Scary_Guy> that blows, did you try device.android.com to find it?
<mrgoodcat> and it had all my stuff back in like a handful of minutes
<mrgoodcat> Scary_Guy: yea i tried
<mrgoodcat> i suspect it's been wiped
<Scary_Guy> well at least it was encrypted I'm guessing
<mrgoodcat> yea
<mrgoodcat> i could be wrong but i think all nexus 6's are encrypted from the factory
<mrgoodcat> in any case, mine was
<mrgoodcat> i wouldn't use a phone without encrypting
<Scary_Guy> ideally not, but it wasn't always an out of the box thing with androids
<Scary_Guy> I think it started to be a thing with M by defualt
<Scary_Guy> default*
<mrgoodcat> yea i can't really remember
<mrgoodcat> my galaxy s5 wasn't ootb encrypted, but i turned it on right away
<mrgoodcat> i can't remember when it became an option
<mrgoodcat> looks like M made it mandatory
<mrgoodcat> "for most new devices"
<mrgoodcat> whatever that means
<Scary_Guy> carriers still had the option of screwing over their customers I think
<mrgoodcat> handset manufacturers i think
<mrgoodcat> possibly carriers too i guess
<Scary_Guy> or that, but usually it's the carriers who mess things up from my experience
<mrgoodcat> good reason to switch to fi
<Scary_Guy> meh, don't trust alphabet eitehr
<Scary_Guy> either*
<cmaloney> PostgreSQL 10 is released
<rick_h> woot woot
<jrwren> re: headphone jack. It occured to me that it is NOT just the jack. it is the DAC and amplifier which can exist in dongle instead of device, saving precious space for more battery
<jrwren> https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/10/4/16425738/google-pixel-2-usb-c-headphone-dongles-20-replacement
<jrwren> apple's is $9
<rick_h> jrwren: yea
<rick_h> jrwren: and google's is $20 :(
<jrwren> lolz
<rick_h> but google gives you one in the box
<jrwren> I'm wrong about the DAC and AMP, because DUH... the speakers on the phone.
<jrwren> apple gives you one in the box too.
<rick_h> well but I know the adapter has a dac in it
<rick_h> we'll see in 2 weeks
<jrwren> you do? how do you know?
<rick_h> figure out how it works. I think I'll just leave an adapter on my headphones and use BT for the most part
<rick_h> jrwren: well I read that it had a DAC in it yesterday as I was researching this thing
<jrwren> yup, exactly. the adapter thing is not a big deal.
<jrwren> i know a year ago people said same thing re: apple  : http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/06/29/cirrus-logic-unveils-apple-authorized-lightning-headphone-development-kit
<jrwren> but I'm still skeptical :)
<rick_h> yea, I'm sure I'll get cranky, but i think only when I'm on a plane
<rick_h> it's the only time I really have to use my noise canceling stuff
<cmaloney> Apparently I'm a dinosaur for wanting to use corded headphones in our future
<cmaloney> So be it
<jrwren> no. i too will be using cords.
<jrwren> HD25SP 4lyfe
<cmaloney> I'll listen to my spinning shiny discs and corded headphones and you all can go to hell. :)
<jrwren> I just replaced the damn wire on it.
<jrwren> i friend just pointed out that bluetooth audio has its own compresion
<cmaloney> \m/
<cmaloney> Riiiiight!
<jrwren> so when you listen to mp3 on BT it decompresses and recompresses
<jrwren> which is equiv to transcoding.
<jrwren> which strips bass from audio
<jrwren> hence: no BT of real music listening.
<cmaloney> Which is awesome if you don't give a shit about music
<jrwren> BT is great for podcasts adn casual
<jrwren> right.
<cmaloney> Also: what happens if you're in a rental car?
<cmaloney> Are you going to pair your phone with a foreign car?
<cmaloney> and what if they only have an aux jack?
<cmaloney> Fucking short sighed
<cmaloney> sighted
<jrwren> you USB in a rental car.
<jrwren> works great.
<cmaloney> Even better
<cmaloney> hope it doesn't install something. :)
<jrwren> I have paired BT in rental and found ZE?RO benefit of that over USB other than wireless
<jrwren> and wireless sucks.
<jrwren> install something.  lolz... android.
<jrwren> I use secure apple products ;p
<cmaloney> Hope someone licks your thunderbolt connector then
<cmaloney> ;)
<cmaloney> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gptW3In7QKs
<cmaloney> Recorded in 1959 on 35MM film
<jrwren> <3 Symphonie fantastique
<cmaloney> https://www.stereophile.com/content/fine-art-mercury-living-presence-recordings
<jrwren> I want samsung to make their own OS for their laptops. linux based, but REAL linux and open.  not evil spy closed google stuff..
<jrwren> have it run teizen
<cmaloney> I'm not sure I would trust Samsung not to install their own spyware
<cmaloney> They're somewhere in the Lenovo bucket in my book
<jrwren> i trust 'em more than I trust goog, fb, msft, amzn
<brousch> https://meta.slashdot.org/story/17/10/03/2356229/20-years-of-stuff-that-matters
<greg-g> the one nice thing about not using my dslr lately and just using my phone is my backup of my photos progresses faster through the days/months the closer to today it gets :)
<greg-g> (backup to a remote host, that is)
<cmaloney> Yeah
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-06
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> morning
<brousch> good
<cmaloney> you
<cmaloney> are
<cmaloney> how
<cmaloney> ?
<rick_h> yay
<rick_h> friday
<rick_h> is
<rick_h> it
<rick_h> !
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> https://www.python.org/jobs/2800/
<cmaloney> About the Company
<cmaloney> Zuar is zuar.
<cmaloney> Well, I'm sold.
<cmaloney> Zuar is apparently the Father of Nethanel who was the head of the tribe of Issachar
<cmaloney> and is apparently funded with 10 people
<brousch> cmaloney: You're not on linkedin?
<cmaloney> brousch: no
<cmaloney> Is there a particular reason I need to be on LinkedIn, the classmates.com of work folks?
<brousch> Yes. It is good for networking and finding a job
<cmaloney> which tends to bring me more spam from self-appointed prognosticators and pundits of the industry?
<brousch> Don't join the silly groups
<cmaloney> wI really fail to see how linkedin is going to help with this
<cmaloney> since most of the folks that I know already know that I'm unemployable.
<brousch> Recruiters also scrape it, which is annoying when you're working, but pretty nice when you're looking
<brousch> I found setting my status to looking or not actually makes a difference there
<cmaloney> hurm
<cmaloney> So I can get more recruiters (who usually don't understand what it is that I do) throwing me at more companies that don't like dealing with recruiters
<cmaloney> sounds like a net win to me. :)
<brousch> Yes, 90% of it will be useless, but there are some opportunities
<cmaloney> Oh nice, they want my phone number
<cmaloney> Fine. I'm setting up fucking linkedin
<cmaloney> and I'm not happy about it
<cmaloney> If I start getting recruiter phone calls I will be even less happy
<cmaloney> I have a bad feeling about this. I already had linkedin.com set to REJECT on my mail server
<brousch> I don't think I've ever gotten a phone call
<brousch> You should be able to set visibility on those things
<brousch> But hey, maybe you won't have to worry about a job for long. http://woodtv.com/2017/10/06/trump-during-photo-shoot-talks-of-calm-before-the-storm/
<cmaloney> brousch: I'm not gonna lie: that is part of the game plan
<brousch> Can you fly a drone?
<cmaloney> No, I'm looking forward to getting more use out of the eclipse glasses.
<cmaloney> brousch: I apologize for being surly.
<brousch> That's OK. I know you're frustrated
<cmaloney> Yeah, but I shouldn't take it out on friends
<brousch> And it sucks to have to give up privacy for any reason
<cmaloney> I've just never found any use for LinkedIN
<brousch> I wonder what linkedin will do considering you don't use yahoo/gmail/hotmail
<brousch> It likes to scrape my contacts out of gmail
<brousch> I'm definitely not suggesting you do so, but have you tried any of the code for money sites?
<cmaloney> brousch: No, I haven't.
<cmaloney> Partially because I'm not sure how that works during tax time
 * cmaloney needs to get an accountant.
<jrwren> yay friday
<jrwren> its income that you must claim. Once it crosses the 3000 mark they have to 1099 you, so you'll get that.
<jrwren> not much more to it than that, AFAIK?
<jrwren> reading IRS pubs is cheaper than an accountant. ;)
<jrwren> and I'm a cheap SOB
<cmaloney> heh
<greg-g> yeah, I had a couple 1099s one year, was not bad
<cmaloney> Yeah, I think that's one approach
<cmaloney> I guess I need to reframe this as "If he worst problem I have is how to file my taxes then that's a nice problem to have"
<greg-g> word
<greg-g> oh man, the coffee shop is playing what sounds like a 90s Pandora station, and Bush's Glycerine just came on
<greg-g> so many angsty middle school nights listening to that
<rick_h> greg-g: <3
<cmaloney> I think that is my second least-favorite 1990s song
<cmaloney> the first being No Rain by Blind Melon
<cmaloney> And not that they're bad, but that they became sonic furniture because of their ubiquity
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-10-07
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-09-30
<mrgoodcat> morning
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<jayis> sup
<cmaloney> Just another productive morning
<jrwren> indeed.
<jrwren> and cold
<Scary_Guy> Chilly, the cold will come next month.
<Scary_Guy> Like the middle of next month
<Scary_Guy> But yeah my space heater is hooked up and operational.  Opened the back and cleaned it a bit too.
<cmaloney> That reminds me that I need to check our heat to see if it's working
<greg-g> it's cold here, too. 60 degrees this morning!
<greg-g> :P
<rick_h> it's supposed to get up to 78 today though
<rick_h> big swing from 50 or whatever this morning
<cmaloney> yeah
<Scary_Guy> It's that time of year you go out in a heavy jacket and come back in a t-shirt.
<Scary_Guy> Or in my case you go out in a heavy coat and come back in a heavy coat.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-10-01
<jrwren> open office file format is now being used like ms office documents to attack windows desktops: https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2019/09/odt-malware-twist.html
<jrwren> i guess that is the drawback of MS optionally adopting libreoffice formats
<cmaloney> I think that's also a drawback of using extensions to determine file type
<jrwren> huh?
<jrwren> extension is not mentioned at all AFAICT. ODT file format is mentioned.
<cmaloney> It looks liek the anti-virus stuff isn't catching this because it's a .odt file
<cmaloney> which it treats as a pkzip file
<jrwren> I did not read it that way at all.
<jrwren> I read it as it doesn't know the ODT format.
<cmaloney> There have recently been multiple malware campaigns using this file type that are able to avoid antivirus detection, due to the fact that these engines view ODT files as standard archives and don't apply the same rules it normally would for an Office document. We also identified several sandboxes that fail to analyze ODT documents, as it is considered an archive, and the sandbox won't open the document
<cmaloney> as a Microsoft Office file. Because of this, an attacker can use ODT files to deliver malware that would normally get blocked by traditional antivirus software
<cmaloney> We only found a few samples where this file format was used. The majority of these campaigns using malicious documents still rely on the Microsoft Office file format, but these cases show that the ODT file format could be used in the future at a more successful rate. In this blog post, we'll walk through three cases of OpenDocument usage. The two first cases targets Microsoft Office, while the third one
<cmaloney> targets only OpenOffice and LibreOffice users. We do not know at this time if these samples were used simply for testing or a more malicious context.
<jrwren> maybe we are saying the same thing but from different ends.
<cmaloney> possibly
<cmaloney> my contention is that treating files differently based on file extension is really not healthy
<jrwren> yup... magic is better ;)
<cmaloney> Well, with Systemd I'm sure "files" will no longer be an issue. ;)
<cmaloney> We'll reinvent resource forks
<jrwren> EAs can hold a lot of data
<jrwren> xtrs all the datas
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-10-03
<cmaloney> good morning
<cmaloney> somewhere
<greg-g> still here
<cmaloney> whee
#ubuntu-us-mi 2019-10-04
<cmaloney> evenibg
<greg-g> hellb
